# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  trip report / july fourth, twenty-fourteen

## *vi*

I hate trying to come up with titles for these things...

Who begins a trip report with ranting???me!  But its all relative.

Although going to Jamaica is one of the highlights of my existence I tend not to broadcast up coming trips for three reasons.  One: without fail five or six people who I have no desire to travel with will tell me they are accompanying me then ask how much a plane ticket is.  Two: I get unsolicited counsel, warnings and principles from folks who have never been.  Third: and most dreaded is the snickering followed by the getting your groove back comment.  

11 days prior to this visit, while talking to an old acquaintance, I let it slip I was going to Jamaica.  Her daughter says...MOM!!!  You should go with her so you can get your groove back!!  (Daughter nudges moms right side.) Mom stands there giggling and actually considers the idea.  I cant believe people still associate that disastrous relationship with single black women traveling to Jamaica.  Its been 16 years since the movie which IMO ended as badly as the real life relationship.   Why on earth do some still think woman want what TM experienced?  I often wonder if single, non-Black women traveling solo get the Stella or groove back remarks pitched to them after purchasing a ticket.

Well after telling her the cost (of course inflated a couple of hundred bucks) she said maybe next time.  

ha!  me nuh think sooooo!!

End of rant

----------


## *vi*

Start of report



7/4/14 Friday - day 1 

Flew out of Philadelphia on US Airways.  The airport wait was almost unbearable.  It had been eight months since my last visit so all I wanted to do was blink and be there.  Thats not going to happen so I need to find a comfortable seat and think of where I will be just in time for happy hour.

Boarding Callfinally!!  Why are passengers loaded on the plane from the front to the back??  Filling from the back to the front will keep the line moving and less isle blocking.  Doesnt make sense.  Besides its so hard to keep my hips from bumping arms and shoulders

As I buckled myself in I envisioned the on-line seat layout of the plane.  You know the one you view when you choose your seat.  While waiting for take-off, I so wished the chart provided just a little more information about the other passengers.  Like it would have let me know that the seat behind the one I selected was occupied by a whiney 5 year old and beside him was the father holding an inconsolable toddler whose cries would pierce my ear drums 50% of the time were in the air.  I would have foresaw that the 7 year old girl in font of me would discover the recline button on her seat, but couldnt decide if she wanted to be upright or tilted back.  It would have warned me that the hips/thighs of the occupant next to me are just as healthy as mine while her companion, who is half our size, sat in the isle seat.  I would have also been prepared to listen to the chatter of more school age children than Im used to when I travel.  Schools out so not only adults get to fly to Jamaica.

Going to be a long flight.

----------


## *vi*

An hour and forty-five minutes later, I remove my ear buds to change mp3 players.  I packed 3.  I listen to the two ladies beside me blend a little patois in their conversation.  So, they arent new to de Rock.  The more they talked about their plans the more I realized how wrong I was about their reason for going to Jamaica.  

Turns out they're Canadians who conduct workshops for teens and young adults a couple times a year.  Rox, the one next to me, enthusiastically detailed their volunteer work.  Rachel, her companion, would glance up from her manual to flash a smile and add to or confirm what Rox shared.  I immediately liked these two and became interested in what they did. This visit, the workshops will be in Montego Bay, then Port Antonio the last in Kingston.  Before landing, I got a contact number in hopes of hooking up in Port Antonio.

----------


## *vi*

We landed under the exquisite sunshine of Jamaica much later than scheduled due to the plane having to take a different route avoiding a storm.  What storm???  I dont even remember. 

JUTA to Ocho Rios.  Got directed to big bus this time.  I was the last one so Im sure the others had been waiting a while for them to fill that last seat.  They looked ready to explode.  Thats the only negative with taking JUTA, you dont know how long you will have to wait before leaving.  I wish I could afford a private ride from Sangsters.  Well I can, but that would mean dipping into my rum moneyno way!

----------


## *vi*

Plan was to stay in Ocho Rios that first night to visit with friends.  Between the delayed arrival and the wait/ride on JUTA, I didnt get to Ocho Rios until close to 6pm instead of the expected 1:00.  The visits didnt happen.  

After settling in the room, I decided to walk to the corner store for bun & cheese to fill my tummy and a bottle of rum to fill my night.  Store closed at 6pm.  Back to the hotel I asked Paul to walk me to the nearest store so I could get rum and something to eat.  He told me his friend runs the restaurant at the hotel so I should eat there.  We head down the street in search for rum.  Wonderful thing that one can buy alcohol in just about any store or cook shop or fruit stand in Jamaica.  Forget the market; my beverage purchase or a pint of rum and two red stripes, was made at the corner gas station.  

On the way back Paul asked me for money for his children.  Hadnt changed my currency yet, I gave him what I could spare7US, a red stripe and a couple of miniature Three Musketeers candy bars. 

Back to the room I take out my phone to call momz.  Thats when I discovered it didn't worked.  Just sat there with a lit, blank screen.  Possible I could have dropped it or something.  Phone-less my first night isnt a big problem, but Im going to need one tomorrow.

The restaurant is owned by Miss Marie.  Shes only been there for three months.  Really nice lady and the place looks good.  We chatted for about 15 before the growling from my stomach drowned out our voices.  I promised her I would be back for breakfast.

Dinner...my first meal in Jamaicafried chicken, rice & peas, and salad...delish.  


A little tv, a little more rum and I drift off to sleep.

----------


## *vi*

7/5/14 Saturday - day 2

Up early to use Shelly Anns phone to call my Portland driver, then to Miss Maries restaurant to keep my promise of buying breakfast.  

mmmm shes an excellent cook.  Much foodactually too much.  

Ackee, boiled banana, sweet fried plaintains and a crunchy fried dumpling


Less than three hours later, Im on my way to Portland.  It was nice seeing my driver friend ONeil again.  The extra pounds he gained look good on him and clearly his arms have gotten more muscular.  

After I got my welcome back hug, I tell him I need to get a new phone. He suggested I wait to get it in Port Antonio and that I could use his in the meantime.  That was fine with me.  I was just ready to get out of Ochi and on to Portland.  

What about changing money...can I get that out of the way here?  Sure he tells me. The jewelry store has a walk up cambio window.  No one else was there.  Perfect timing.  Money changed but as we moved away from the curb I remembered I stored my cooler full of food in Shelly Annes refrigerator so we doubled back to the hotel to get it.  Im forever forgetting something and having to go back for it.  Its super aggravating if it involves stairs.

----------


## *vi*

Collected my bag now on the road to Portland...

I do what I do and basically smile, remaining silent most of the ride.  Just taking everything in...the scenery, the people, the intoxicating Jamaica aroma.  Im so emotional right now as we glide the smooth road eastbound.  The glimpses of the sea from the road had me wanting to request a stop so I can touch it with a toe or two, but I didnt want my return to Portland be delayed a minute longer so I continued to ride and maintain the goofy grin I wear upon arrival to yard.



Saw the most incredible golden, ripe pineapples standing at attention along the roadway.  Had to stop and buy one.  Paid more for it than I would from my home market, but I knew it would be worth the 350J.  Dude didnt have a sharp knife to cut it for me.  I had one but didnt offer it.  From the looks of his hands and fingers it was best he didnt handle any thing I plan to put in my mouth.  



He didnt have change so instead of letting me choose, he selected an overly ripe mango that will probably be completely rotten by the time we reach Portland.

ooooh myyyy it feels glorious being back in Jamaica!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sammyb

a Vi report.....i'm so ready for this!

love love the food photos and the pineapple lawd have mercy

----------


## TAH

Keep it coming vi.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Oh my!  Something has been telling me to check out Negril.com all day.    I have been waiting patiently for you to start your report.... :Big Grin:  I'm along for the ride....keep it coming. 11 whole days.  You go girlie!  So excited a Vi report :Embarrassment:

----------


## sandman66

I have to say I was happy to see a new Port Antonio trip report, will be following along with interest.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks *sammyb*.  Ill be posting plenty of food pics because I ate VERY well this visit.

MUCH more on the way *TAH*.  Thanks for coming along.

*SPARKLE* and here I thought I was going to have to send you a personal invitation.  But sit back and hang onthis is going to be a long ride.  Girlfriend I was in Jamaica for EIGHTEEN incredible nights.

Greetings *sandman*, happy to see you will be following along.  I know how much you enjoyed Portland and do hope this report brings back sweet memories.

----------


## *vi*

This is where I get that welcome home greeting...both sides of the road lined with acres of coconut trees.  Right before entering Annotto Bay.  I will never get tired of this ride to Portland.







ONeil finally bought music that didnt have those horrible bells, whistles and horns firing off in it.  Nice lovers rock tunes played during the pleasant ride. I also notice the new car cd changer.

Doing pretty good for yourself now that you have the red tags.
Yes, I have plenty of work.  Not many red plates in Port Antonio.  Sometimes I drive late into the night.  Like7:008:00
You call that late??
From when me start in the morningdriving straight chru.  Yep, thats late and when I stop I dead tired when I reach home.
Youre getting old.  (I laughed) Should I find a night driver???
NOI told you, Ill take you anywhere you want to go.  Day or night.  And I not getting oldI been old from a long time.

_***Note to selffind a night driver***_

----------


## *vi*

Except for a quick stop in Buff Bay for cold water, we leisurely continued on to Port Antonio.  He was giving me the updates on people, places and things while I steadily snapped picture after picture of the awesome landscape.

----------


## *vi*

WELCOME TO PORT ANTONIO!



Exiting Boundbrookentering Port Antonio, the cars are detoured through the marina road because of the construction.  It was a nice change.

----------


## goldilocks

Yay!  a much needed *vi* report!  I would have paid $350 for the pine -they are gorgeous!

----------


## billndonna

Excellent report,we love hearing about more island places,thanks for sharing.

----------


## *vi*

*goldilocks*, it was worth every dollar!!  Huge and super sweet.  Every time I think about that pine my mouth waters.  Thanks for tagging along.

Hi *billndonna*!  Thanks for the props and please stick around for there is a lot more on the way.  I’m just getting started.

----------


## *vi*

After dropping off my bags, showering, changing into a comfortable floral sundress, I head to my favorite first spot.  Where elseBoston Beach!  Nothing gets me in sync with Portland faster than that early evening visit to Boston Beach.  



Normally, ONeil parks at the beach, then walks back to the jerk center for my goodies.  He stopped in front this time so I snapped a few pictures.  I like this one of the people in the rearview mirror.

I can now begin to slowly exhale.  aaahhhhh this suits my soul perfectly.  The evening is as calm as I imagined it to be however, the scene is more beautiful than I prayed it would be.

----------


## sammyb

> 




Sweet Boston....sigh

----------


## *vi*

For the moment I forgot about my food. Forgot about the last two days of travelling in the sky and on land.  Forgot about the bills I didnt pay, the calls I didnt return or the plants I didnt water.  My poor plant by the wall unit.  Forgot about leaving without issuing the usual threats to my son if anything happens to my car. 

For the moment I was rid of most of my cares and worries.  It felt good.  Finally my mind, soul and now body are in Jamaica and I can reconnect with pure contentment for the next 2+ weeks. 

For the next 2+ weeks I plan to rock so.

The jerk pork was a little dry. I should have stuck with the routine and gotten jerk sausage.  Was never disappointed with the jerk sausage.  The rum, however, was perfect.

----------


## *vi*

> Sweet Boston....sigh


so true sammy. I won't ever get enough of Boston...the small and cozy beach is sweet for real.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

[QUOTE=*vi*;143087]



Beautiful... looks like a post card... so calm and inviting... :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

When I saw the group of teens arrive with their soccer ball, I turned down the music and watched them.  Girls are playing too.  They are just as aggressive as the guys and of course I routed them onthe girls that is.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks SPARKLE...it's always so tranquil in the evenings.  That’s why it’s my first place to be and linger.

----------


## *vi*

The evening was entering into night quickly.  Too quick, but, I tell myself, dont fretits just the beginning.  Plenty more nights you will be spending in this magnificent place.

Over to the righton the Boston field I notice tents in the distance.  Thats right, the Boston Jerk Festival is tomorrow.  



Do you want to ride over to see them set up?
No, Im fine.  But I do want to go tomorrow. Do you?
No.  I take you.  What time do you want me to pick you up?
Wow, you dont want to go??  Why not?  What are you going to be doing??  Never mind.  I will be ready around 3:00.
Too expensive!  A thousand dollars to get in is too much.
I guessmaybehow about I cover half your entrance fee?
Let me think about it.  I will let you know in the morning.
You dont want to go do you?
No.
Can we get some soup?  I cant eat this meat, its too dry.

I use his phone to call momz.  Seemed the time was right to hear her voice and let her know all is well here in Portland.  

Yestonight all is well here in Jamaica.  



After a trip into town for a large chicken soup, to the market for beverage needswater, red stripes, rum, club sodaI decide to go in for the night.

Vi, if you arent ready for bed, you can ride with me.  I gone do one or two trips.
Okaywaitno.  No thanks.  I think Ill stay in and get some rest.  Its going to be a long and busy 2+ weeks.  
Okay.  I see you tomorrow at 2:00.
Alright.  Good night.
Good night.

----------


## sammyb

I can't wait for tomorrow.....Jerk fest time!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

it's tomorrow sammyb!  LOL  festival soon come

----------


## sandman66

Awesome vi. We loved the jerk sausage at Boston, pork and chicken. In fact after getting instructions how it's made while there, my wife has made it at home - deeeelicious. I remember one person in particular at Boston beach. He was a younger guy, maybe mid 20's, very good looking (like most Jamaicans). He was a lifeguard/surf instructor there. What I remember about him is just how genuinely friendly he was, we had a good conversation. He had a younger brother that was out surfing as we talked, who was very good. Can't recall his name though. We ran into him in Port Antonio one night, he clearly remembered us and we had a short conversation. Just a nice guy.

Would you mind telling us about your driver - how you met, the cost (if that's ok), etc?

----------


## *vi*

Hi Sandman, I think it’s wonderful your wife was taught how to jerk different foods.  I know that must have been a special event for her and how sweet of you to sing praises of her culinary skills. 

I really like how you describe cook.  I often meet studious young men and women in Portland who seem to enjoy sharing details about themselves with me.  I equally enjoy listening, encouraging and of course counseling them.  I visited Boston Beach once more before leaving and was able to get still photos and video of a couple of surfers.  One was really good.  Perhaps he’s the young cook’s brother?  I’ll do my best to get the clip in the report once I learn how…lol

I met O’Neil in February, 2011.  I was with two other ladies at Long Bay beach when he approached me and introduced himself.  He invited me to dinner, I declined but took his number.  I decided to return to Portland in August and I needed a driver while I was there.  I called him and negotiated a price for round-trip airport transfer and ground transportation when it involved extensive traveling.  He just recently got the red plates and I’m so happy he did.  He’s an excellent driver and knows his way around Portland very well.  I don’t have his number with me now but I will send it to you Monday so you can call and get an idea of what he charges.

----------


## *vi*

7/6/14 Sunday - day 3 

Pretty sure I was up before 7:00 AM.  The sunshine streaming through the slats of the windows could not be ignored.  Gorgeous day today so going to enjoy every minute of it.  I unpacked/re-organized my clothes and stuff.  Thanks to the digital luggage scale *Sammyb* sent me (thank you girl!), I didnt have the usual weight issues at the airport.  Thanks to 2 gallon Zip Loc bags, I didnt have the usual clothing explosion when I unzipped my duffle bag.  

Those zip loc bags are a must for me when I travel.  Everything is kept together shoes with shoes.  Lingerie with lingerie.  Toiletries with toiletries.  I was able to pack 15 sundresses in one.  Zip it almost close, press out the air, then lock the bag.  Five bags fit in the duffle.  I tried to keep the weight of each bag between 6 and 9 pounds.



As I unpacked I discovered a squatter!  Dude, this is a girls only roomyouve got to go!!  But first..strike a pose!!



Enough about zip loc bagspacking/unpacking and uninvited guests.  Let me tell you about this perfect place ONeil found for me.  Winnifred Breeze located in Fairy Hill Gardens is owned by Mr. and Mrs. Scott.  Four years ago, they purchased the two-story main house and since added a cluster of 5 rooms on the property.  Mrs. Scott beams when she talks about her dream becoming a reality.  I toured the property and those photos Ill share later.  For right now, here is my room.

----------


## *vi*

The cute kitchen is equipped with all the necessary utensils and appliances, including a microwave and coffee maker.

----------


## *vi*

The unit is on the corner of the upper level.  Excellent AC, but I rarely used it because the constant breeze is cool and circulates the entire interior.  One of the first things I did in the morning was open the door to let the wind enter freely.  



And now for the view from the verandah which wraps  of the upper level.

----------


## *vi*

While taking pictures and getting lost in the beauty before me, I hear my name.  I turn to see Mrs. Scott gently approach me.  Her smile is warm and her voice is pleasant.  Shes welcomes me and tells me not to hesitate to let her know if I need anything.  She came with NO RULES.  None!  Didnt tell me not to let the AC run when Im not in the room.  Didnt require my drivers to leave fingerprints or a DNA sample.  No curfew.  When she said make yourself at home she truly met it.

I like to cook.  Now you are free to prepare all your own meals yourself because you have a kitchen, but I really do take pleasure in cooking for my guests.  If you would like, I can bring you breakfast just for today.  If you want it dailyor any mealjust let me know.

Thank you, Mrs. Scott.  How much is breakfast?

500J is what I normally ask.

Thats perfect.  I will have breakfast daily.  Ill let you know the night before if it wont be needed the next morning.

WonderfulI will return shortly.  She pauses then ask with a smile Is there anything you dont like?

I smile back and say Look at medo I look like I pass up anything??  Especially Jamaican cooking??

She laughs and repeats I will return shortly. before descending the concrete stairs.

She went down and quickly whipped up this excellent cheese omelet and toast with fresh papaya juice.  The omelet was so good that I requested it often.  It was definitely the cheese that made it so tasty.

----------


## sammyb

Lovely photos of the guest house. Finding something reasonable WITH a/c AND a kitchen is difficult, seems you found a gem! More please.

----------


## sammyb

> 7/6/14 Sunday - day 3 
> 
> Pretty sure I was up before 7:00 AM.  The sunshine streaming through the slats of the windows could not be ignored.  Gorgeous day today so going to enjoy every minute of it.  I unpacked/re-organized my clothes and stuff.  Thanks to the digital luggage scale *Sammyb* sent me (thank you girl!), I didn’t have the usual weight issues at the airport.  Thanks to 2 gallon Zip Loc bags, I didn’t have the usual clothing explosion when I unzipped my duffle bag.  
> 
> Those zip loc bags are a must for me when I travel.  Everything is kept together shoes with shoes.  Lingerie with lingerie.  Toiletries with toiletries.  I was able to pack 15 sundresses in one.  Zip it almost close, press out the air, then lock the bag.  Five bags fit in the duffle.  I tried to keep the weight of each bag between 6 and 9 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are the packing queen!!

----------


## Babalew

Vi you had me rolling about people wanting to tag along! Did i ask you to go? i wouldn't let them know either!

----------


## *vi*

*Sammy*, I love the challenge of making things fit with minimal wasted space.  But when it comes to packing for Jamaica I push my skills to the limit.  I build a mountain of what I want to take then arrange it all in my bags so that noting is left behind.  Sometimes I amaze myself at what I get into my bags…lol

*Babalew* it is so hard NOT to talk about my trips but I can’t share my enthusiasm with everybody.  The worse was when a co-worked begged to go with me.  I gave in and we started planning.  Soon I realized it would be a disaster if she goes.  I considered cancelling with an excuse, but I didn’t want to sabotage my reach by lying so I just prayed all will be fine.   Now I don’t rejoice over someone losing their job, but when she was terminated (grand larceny) 3 weeks before departure and fled the area, I admit I was relieved.  Oh and thank you for reading along and sending me a few words.

Please bear with me…I decided to post videos so I’m uploading to YouTube…my first time so this may take a while…unless I can do it from photobucket and if so could someone PLEASE tell me how.

----------


## kaycee

Vi!! So nice to hear from you! Your trip report is better than Talenti Gelato!! Definitely good stuff!!

----------


## Patricia

So happy to see a *vi* trip report & pictures....this IS a treat  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *kaycee*!!!!  Glad to know you are tagging along.  And to me, the best compliment I can receive for my report is for it to be compared to something as sweet and yummy as Talenti Gelato!!  Thanks soooo much and PLEASE stick aroundsmile

I really appreciate your words *Patricia*.  My treat is to receive comments like yours.  Not going to lie, it does feel good to know people are enjoying the report.  Anyway, Im uploading videos and finding the process is more painful than I thought, but I wont give up because many compliment the stories.  Plus give folks something to look at when they get bored with my words.

----------


## *vi*

I was outside taking pictures when ONeil shows up to ask if I wanted to do a few trips with him until its time to go to the festival.  Sure.  Well, I thought I did until I got in the car and realized that riding up and down the road isnt as interesting as it used to be.  Oh I love to ride, but looking at different scenery takes my mind off the conversations in the car which sometimes can be difficult to follow.  

After two trips I was ready to get out and head to the festival.  

What time do you want me to come for you?
Dont worry about me, Ill grab a taxi.  

The festival almost didnt happen due to the Folly Point grounds being the temporary holding place for construction materials.  Mountains of dirt along with industrial equipment share the resting place of the Folly ruins.  Plenty dust is generated by the huge dump trucks driven by very muscular, full-bodied men wearing hard hats and tight shirtsoooooweeeeee. 

So it was moved to the Boston field, its original location.

----------


## *vi*

*Tropical Lagoon Boston Jerk Music Festival*

A first for the festival was an area business being a main sponsor, Tropical Lagoon whose support was respectfully acknowledged at the event.    

The festival kicked off at 11:00 with a closing time of 8:00.  Yeah an early night.  I got there just as the Spiritual segment was ending around 3:30.  The weather was perfect.  Sunshine and cool breeze made being outside comfortable.  Not hot at all considering it is July.





Before settling in a spot just for me, I made a b-line to the cook tent and purchased an incredible jerk chicken meal.  I was so glad they asked my preferred pieces, Dark meat please.  Dont remember the vendor but it was the best jerk chicken I had that visit.

----------


## *vi*

For obvious reasons, the turnout wasnt as much as in past years, but still, the crowd was a nice one.

----------


## *vi*

The main backing band, Riddim 2000, is from Portland (cheers!) Band #2 was Fab Five. Both did an excellent job.  Oh and the sound system was the best Ive heard out of all three festivals I attended. Some of the performers: George Nooks, Gem Myers, Nesbeth, Admiral Tibet and Bushman. 

*Gem Myers* 




*George Nooks*

----------


## sandman66

Enjoying your report Vi. I think I may have confused you in an earlier post. The fellow I talked about at Boston beach wasnt a cook, he was a lifeguard/ surf instructor, perhaps employed by the great huts? He basically hung around the beach area, always had a smile on.

----------


## *vi*

Oh yes, sorry I resonded wrong sandman.  Thanks for clarifying your reference.  glad you are still enjoying the report.

----------


## *vi*

His performance was excellent, however the video of it is not.  so won't be posting that...

*Hezron Clarke*



*Bushman*




*ADMIRAL TIBET*...lawdemerceeeeeeeee as soon as that man hit the stage my eyes locked in on him and never let go!!  The mans body is a living womans dream.  Now my preference is for a thick body man.  Oh yes, I need plenty of playground.  HOWEVER the glow of his skin, the contour of his muscles and that shirt slid over his chest had me reconsidering.hmmm my my my.  I took four videos of Admiral Tibet and in all four I couldnt keep the camera focused on either his face or entire body.  I kept zooming in on that incredible mid-section.  Whats also hard to ignore is the mans age, hes 54.  No not old, but rare to see men his age so lusciously tight.  I wanted to meet him.  Take him out to dinner and hopefully breakfast..wink..

----------


## *vi*

Much respect and thanks to Tropical Lagoon, the performers, musicians, stage persons, organizers, sponsors, chefs, security, vendors and attendees who made the festival a success.  I had a great time.

----------


## kaycee

The Jerk Festival looked like it was fun! Good videos too, I prefer reggae over dancehall any day.

----------


## TAH

I'm loving it, please don't stop. You're awesome vi!

_ I wanted to meet him. Take him out to dinner and hopefully breakfast..wink.._

Well, did you?

----------


## Maryann

Love your trip reports, Vi.  Always thankful!

----------


## *vi*

*Kaycee*, the festival was very nice.  Not like the previous ones I attended, but there were many obstacles the community had to deal with in order to pull this off.  The road construction being the main issue.  But I was delighted to hear it was on and even happier to see the turn out because the ticket price was higher.  I take dancehall in doses but I stream lover's rock and roots & culture non stop.  

*TAH*!!!  LOL, Im not that courageousnot alone anyway.  If I had one of my girls with me then I would have drug her along just until I met him.  So glad you are enjoying the report and I appreciate the shouts! 

Thank you so much *Maryann*.  Please stick around as there is so much more.  Still uploading videos and sorting picturesyou know stuff that should have been in order BEFORE I started the report.  Forgive me!

----------


## sammyb

love the videos!  thanks for going through the trouble...yeah the Admiral's body is on FIYA !

Hezron Clarke...heart be still :Embarrassment:

----------


## goldilocks

Nice!  Is there live music in PA often?  That's the main reason I go to JA.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Vi,  Honey really enjoyed catching up on your report...yes Admiral has a great body for 54 and he has a nice signing voice as well...should have been there for support. Lol. Next time!   Enjoying your pictures and vid's.  Helping me get thru a root canal treatment  :Frown:

----------


## *vi*

*Sammy*, I tell you, I dont know.  It could have been the rum, but I found him to be attractive from head to toe.  I like his eyesdoesnt he have pretty eyes..lol   Hezron Clarke was working the stage as well.  Let me see if I can salvage some HC footage for ya.

No *Goldilocks*, not even close the amount of live entertainment in Negril.  And Im sure Sammy will attest that you do miss it if you truly enjoy live shows.  Thats why I search for the music and parties.  Its the next best thing.

Root Canal?!?!?  Poor baby!  *Sparkle*, I bet if you had a ticket to Jamaica you would be feeling no pain.  The performers were actually mingling but I kept my distance.  So yes, I could have used a little push from you to at least meet him.  Oh wellI have the video and my imaginationLOL

----------


## CJGirl

What an awesome trip report and pictures!

----------


## *vi*

Hi CJGirl.  Thanks and glad you are tagging along.

----------


## *vi*

7/7/14 Monday - day 4

Who needs an alarm when you know you will be waking up to a day like this.



Breakfast today was the most delicious grilled cheese sandwich Ive had in a long time.  It definitely was the cheese and butter.  I almost asked for a second one but filled up on the fresh papaya juice.  I was satisfied.



I remembered the pineapple so while I wait for ONeil to come for me, I cut it up.  The aroma of the sweet, tropical delight filled the air as I sliced and sliced.  Couldnt resist slipping small to medium size pieces in my mouth then suck the juice off my fingers.  So good!  Made me happy I paid the 350J for it.  Put the bag of chunks in the fridge, cleaned up my mess then grabbed my gear.  

ONeil arrived to take me into town.

----------


## *vi*

First stop was the cambio.  I went to a different cambio because the one I normally visit is on the second floor of a store and I didnt want to be bothered with two flights of steps.  I noticed above the cambio, in the corner is the Dekal Internet Cafe & Bistro.  Its on my list of places to try.  Thought about going up after I finished taking care of business but remembered I didnt want to be bothered with steps so Ill save that for a day when Im not feeling so lazy.

I had the nicest teller wait on me in that cambio.  Im used to slipping my money & passport in the well under the Plexiglas divider, straining to hear whatever the teller is saying to me, retrieving my exchange then leaving with a quick thank you.  But this teller was very social which made me not regret trying someplace new.  

Count your moneycount your moneycount your money now before you left the window.

I did as told and it was all there.  

Digicel store was next.  I could tell the wait was going to be a long one.  Boy did I hate being in that store.  The AC was nice, but I dont enjoy standing in lines no matter how comfortable the place is or the reason.  Thank goodness I had my music and a decent set of ear buds.  Twenty-two minutes later its finally my turn.  I want to purchase your cheapest phone.  The associate left the counter, went to the back and came back with a little black box.  It didnt matter what the thing looked like Ill take it so I could leave that store.  He showed it to me.  I said its fineIll take it.

Another 17 minutes later I walk out with a new phone.  Once I got to the car and gave it a good look, I really liked it.  Called momz immediately so shell have the new number.  Went to voice mail but left the details.

----------


## *vi*

Next was the market area to see Suzie and get my supply of movies.  I remembered to bring the portable dvd player this time so Im going to load up.  She was there and so were her very active 6 year old daughter and the new baby girl who is absolutely adorable.  Sat and chatted while I looked through her inventory.  Didnt see much that interested me so I only bought five instead of ten.  Told her I would return later. 

Yes mon.  come aroundcome back on Wednesday.  I will have new movies on Wednesday.



I spy a vegetable stand not too far from Suzie so I go take a look. NICE freshness me see.  She had plenty of cucumbers and everything else.  I usually buy from different vendors but her produce looked the freshest plus she had everything I wanted.

----------


## *vi*

Its past lunch so we go seeking soup.

----------


## sammyb

Sweet Portland




>

----------


## sandman66

Vi- Dekal is where we got our morning coffee almost every day. There doesn't seem to be alot of options around PA.

----------


## *vi*

Sigh...yes she is *Sammy*, yes she is...

*Sandman*, the bistro looks impressive but I never got to check it out.  You are right, unless you brew coffee in your room, there aren't many places that serve breakfast so the options are limited.

----------


## *vi*

He had to pull to the side and walk to Zilla for the soup because the road leading to the restaurant is blocked.  That was fine with me because the street is narrow, sandwiched between a wall of overgrown brush and buildings.  No breeze makes it through that lane at any time it seems.  Besides, I get to watch the construction workers sweat.



I look up to see a couple casually stroll pass the car.  Both had hair that hung inches above their waists and thats what caught my attentionthe black and grey blended evenly in his thick locks while her beautiful tress was a mixture of blonde and grey.  Hand in hand they stepped in sync making their way along the construction battered pavement.  Their obvious devotion to each other was something developed over time and to be respected.  

Ive seen lots of hand holding couples in Jamaica.  Love is everywhere here. But these two appeared to be as spiritually harmonized as they were physically different.  Watching them was like seeing mobilized beauty passing through the dust, racket, traffic and chaos of down town construction.  





Another quick stop for a cold beverage.  I wanted plum juice.  Only had it once and it seems Im always here when the fruit is out of season.  I think its a winter fruit.  But I always ask just the same.  No plum juice.  Settled for water, too early for a red stripe.  Huh???  Did I just admit that??????

This photo is a reminder to me of how a typical breathtaking view can be seen at a glance almost daily somewhere in Jamaica.

----------


## *vi*

We sat across from the cricket field to eat.  Another serene spot where I will never miss spending time at.  I remember thinking that the soup was adequate, not flavorful at all, and how I would like to find a new soup vendor.  



Decided to go to folly field to finish eating because a couple of dogs sat too close to the car.  I like to keep the door open to catch the breeze, but was afraid one of the dogs would jump in the car and cause me to literally kick out the windshield in order to get out.  ONeil said that would never happen, the dogs jumping in the car, but I didnt believe him so asked that we move.  Bought ginups from a guy as we were leaving.  They looked fine, but were tart.  I love the fruit with the strange texture so was determined to find nice ripe sweet ones before I left the island.

----------


## *vi*

Once we got to the field, I forgot about the bland soup and tart ginups.  Had to get out and wander around.  Enjoy the awesome breeze and view.  



The frame of the mansion is still standing.  Doesnt look any different from the last time I was up here which was over a year ago.  But what I do find more surprising is plenty of people come up here to sit and chill or do other things yet, the grounds are never littered with trash or the lawn not kept cut.  Although remote, I never feel unsafe here.  Shows how much attention the folly grounds get from the city.  That will keep me coming back again and again.



Do you want to go inside to take new pictures? ONeil asks.
NO THANKS, once was enough.

----------


## *vi*

This is why the festival couldnt be held here





I go to the car to finish the soup.  Wasnt feeling it, but didnt want to waste it.  

Vi?
Yeah?
Your old phone.  The one that nuh work.  What are you going to do with it?
I guess throw it away.  Why???!
I want it.
You can get it to work?
Yep, I think I can.  If I cant I know a guy who can fix any phone.
Wait, you let me spend money on a phone when that one could have been fixed?
I thought you wanted a upgrade.
Why would you think that when I only use it here?
Can I have it?
No, Im positive its not going to work for you either.
Why not?
Because Im going to smash it with a rock.

_I know, I can be so mean_

We leave and go back into town so he can pick up a few passengers.  After one trip I went back to the room to make a few calls to check in with momz and check up on the kidthe one who has my carlol

----------


## TAH

I loled.

----------


## kaycee

Lol! About the phone!  :Smile: 


Your pics are beautiful...postcard perfect.

----------


## sammyb

DWL regarding the phone!

Folly is something special.....................

----------


## Summer

A Vi trip report. Lovinnnnnng it, have been waiting. The pictures are to die for. :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## *vi*

Hi *TAH*!  Thanks *kaycee*.  MANY more pictures on the way.  *Sammy*, I appreciate how the vibe of these special places never change.

----------


## *vi*

> A Vi trip report. Lovinnnnnng it, have been waiting. The pictures are to die for.


SUMMER!!  I was wondering when you were going to show up.  Glad you are enjoying the pictures...hope you like this one!!

----------


## *vi*

7/8/14  Tuesday - day 5

The collection of fruit is building.  Ginups, apples and mangos in the bowl.  Pineapple slices and limes in the fridge.  The aroma from the apples was winning my attention.  Jamaican apples are as boldly aromatic as the sight of their rich burgundy hue.  The fragrance is more floral than fruity.  The inside is pure white and sweet.  Mine were small but packed with flavor.  I had half of one before my breakfast arrived.



Todays breakfastsaltfish, fried banana, boiled banana, toast, tomato and mango juice.  I was concerned the salfish would cause me to swell.  Particularly my feet.  To my surprise it didnt.  The fried banana was different.  Was expecting it to be sweet like plaintains but now I realize the cooking process must take most of the banana flavor away.  Still the way Mrs. Scott lightly salted the slices made them tasty.  Yeah, like banana chips. 



BEACH DAY!

----------


## *vi*

Winnifred Breeze is within walking distance of Winnifred Beach.  Im not ready for that yet so ONeil drove me down.  

aaaahhhhhh what a sight...

----------


## *vi*

When I was there in October, my heart broke when I saw the condition of my favorite beverage stand on the beach.  I-Cliff wasnt there so I couldnt ask questions.  Not knowing whether it was being rebuilt or dismantled left me feeling sad assuming it had been abandoned.  

This was how it looked in October 2013.



Eventually a man approached me as I sat on the bench where the intimate bamboo structure once stood.  He told me I-Cliff was rebuilding the stand.  It was about to collapse so hes taking his time fixing it proper.  I was relieved to hear that, but would have liked to have heard it from I-Cliff.

----------


## goldilocks

The Folly looks like a cool place to explore, I love old stuff!

----------


## TAH

What happended to the pics on your last few posts? I just get the broken image box...

----------


## *vi*

> The Folly looks like a cool place to explore, I love old stuff!


goldilocks folly does provide a unique and quiet setting.  the area is kept clean and the grass cut.  the never let the vegetation overpower the mansion ruins.  I hope the jerk festival can be held there in 2015.

----------


## *vi*

I don't know TAH, they are showing fine for me  :Confused:

----------


## sammyb

Looks like Otis/I-Cliff's stand will be larger.  Hope it's back open by now.

----------


## *vi*

It's open sammy.  I-Cliff owns it now.

----------


## *vi*

Of course his place was the first thing I couldnt wait to see once reaching the bottom of the road.  I was really pleased with what I saw.  Not only is the stand back up, but it looks great.  And so did I-Cliff.  He was happy to see me and I felt the same regarding him.  So good to know his little business is sustaining him.  



Told me he had to step out for a bit and said to help myself to whatever I needed. I thanked him but decided to wait until he returned.





I usually rent a lounge chair from him, but since I didnt know his place would even be there, I brought my own and set up a spot behind his stand.  Just in case anyone was wondering if it could be done, I packed that fold-in chair in my duffle bag.  Excellent decision to bring it.  Light weight, easy to carry and came in handy from time to time.

I bought a red stripe.  He apologized for it not being cold.  Just as long as it wasnt warm, I can drink it.  

He was excited to show me his car.  Said it still needs work, but he owns it and is proud of it.  He did tell me he experienced a likkle lick with the car.  

Oh myno one was hurt were they?
Nono injuries.  But it was my fault so Im still likkle stress.
You hit the other car?
Yes.
Was it unavoidable??  Did the other driver stop suddenly in front of you?
No, not sudden.  I didnt have brakes at the time.
GOOD HEAVENS I-CLIFF!!!!
I have brakes now.
LOL Thats good.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## butterfly

Girl, I love your style of writing.  Your pictures are really postcards of pure beauty. That phone with the rock thing made me lol :Wink: .  Seeing these pictures really make me excited to return to Portland.  I agree with you about Admiral Tibet, I love seeing him perform and he does have beautiful eyes.  I always felt that he was an attractive man.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

butterfly, I agree, Vi has a eye for taking beautiful pictures..and I luv the way she tells her stories by those pictures... makes you feel that you were right there enjoying the scenery with her.

Come on Vi... we need a daily trip report fix.... :Cool:

----------


## EdmontonGuy

Great reading...Vi thanks for sharing - your writing style makes me feel like I am right there with you. Last time I was in Portland was 2010.  Love the area - my favourite part of Jamaica.

----------


## *vi*

> Girl, I love your style of writing.  Your pictures are really postcards of pure beauty. That phone with the rock thing made me lol.  Seeing these pictures really make me excited to return to Portland.  I agree with you about Admiral Tibet, I love seeing him perform and he does have beautiful eyes.  I always felt that he was an attractive man.


Thank you darlin.  And as much as I wanted to, I didnt smash the phone.  Decided to hold onto it and see if it can be repaired.  If so, Ill give it away to someone on my next reach.  *Butterfly*, I agree he is very attractive.  That was my first time seeing him so of course when I got back I researched his career and listened to more music.  But WHEW Im sooooo glad I have those videos!

ooohhhh *Sparkle*, thanks so much.  Plenty more everything on the way!!!!!

Greetings *EdmontonGuy*.  Thanks for joining the ride and for your comment.  As you can tell, Portland is my favorite part of Jamaica as well.  For me, and I know you will agree, its so worth the time and expense to get there.

----------


## *vi*

This is Jah Tigga.  Stopped, glanced at me and said he remembered me.  Reminded me of when he was selling cds from when he used to record..wayyyyyyyyyy back in the day.  Yeah, I remember him and the music.  Not my flavor at all, but I gave him a tip for the time it took for him to carefully (sloooowly) remove the cd player from the box & packing, slip in the cd and push play.  He started to repeat the procedure that afternoon.  I had to stop himlol.  

Sir, do you have new music??
No, is the same.
Well dont trouble yourself with the player.  I remember your music and its not my style.
No problem.  Have a good day.
You too sir 



Whew that was easy.almost tipped him because he wasnt persistant. 

Not long after Jah Tigga walked away, a young gentleman came along and positioned himself on the bamboo and board slat bench beside me.  

I dont want to disturb your time but you look like a lady who I could have nice conversation.  Can I talk to you until you are ready for me to move on?

How can I say no???

Joseph didnt waste time introducing himself and finding out general information about me.  Pleasant, soft spoken guy of about 32 but according to him, hes 41.  We talked about singleness and why he prefers to keep his single mon status.  Knowing that put my mind at ease and didnt expect to be propositioned.  He rents out his grandmothers house which is located in Long Bay.  

I love Long Bay!!! 

My enthusiasm surprised him.  He smiled and repositioned his body.  More relaxed then from the start.  

Take my numba.  Call me anytime and I let you look it ova.

I got his number, but never made it to Long Bay to tour the house.  

You look like you party.
That depends on what you mean by party
Dance, drink, have lots of fun dancing, drinkingeating.  Im having a party at my place and I want you to come.  Its in Black Rock.
Never heard of Black Rock.  But a party sounds interesting.  When?
Friday.
I cant promise, but I am considering it.
You want to see a picture of my daughter?
Yes.

He whips out his phone and scrolls through the photossmiling continually.  The pretty, petite four-year-old looks just like him.  Thats when he stopped, returned his phone to his pocket and apologized for having to leave me but hes on his way to visit his Princess.  

Call me Vi so I can give you directions to my house.  I know you will enjoy the party.
I willhave a good visit with your daughter.

I appreciated meeting Joseph.  Of course the conversation was a lot deeper than what I shared, but it was the best of that day.  Never asked for a thing, just accepted what I offeredmy attention, my opinions, my honesty.  I tucked his number in my change purse and made a note to call him later that evening.

My red stripe is warm.  Yuck.  About to get another, the beach vendor selling items made from bamboo and red bean jewelry came over.  Said he was waiting patiently for my conversation with that guy to end.  I thanked him for being so consideratelol

I bought that bracelet.  He was hoping Id get more.  If he had waited until AFTER I refueled, I probably would have.  



Okay..enough wordsback to beach photos

----------


## *vi*

It was an Excellent beach day...the kind you dont ever want to see end.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## SPARKLE1010

> http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f115/ViVi2006/PA%202014%20july%208%20day%205/IMG_0689.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


What a doll... she reminds me of my TinkerBell...with all of those curls......many many moons ago :Smile:

----------


## sammyb

> [/URL]


Love this shot........

----------


## *vi*

Yeah *Sparkle*, she may be all grown up, but she STILL has those to-die-for little girl curls.




> Love this shot........


It's says it all don't it *Sammy*...sigh

----------


## *vi*

Walked the shore line to the river inlet on the other end at the corner of the beach.  The air is always cooler in this area no matter how hot it is on the beach.  I love feeling the refresing, crystal clear water flow over my feet and watch the tiny fish dart in and out of the rocky nooks.  Wait..whats that??!!  ahhh gross!  Staring at the water I notice the ten hideous, disgusting creepies frightening the little fishies to death.

My toes!  Ive got to get those piggies to a salon or no photos for them!!!

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Patricia

Creepies/piggies/toes....LOL!!  

Love ALL the pics you've been sharing  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Thanks Patricia.  Honestly, I shouldn't wear open-toed shoes before a pedicure...I just shouldn't...

----------


## *vi*

Hi
Hi
You ready to leave the beach?
Yeah, are you on your way?  I really dont like being down here when it gets dark.
Yes, I comin.

I secure my bag then slip on my earbuds to stroll the beach that is slowly becoming silent of the voices that echoed about.

Ky-mani MarleyYESRoyal Vibes?NOmy heart couldnt take that songnot yet.  The scenery is one for hand-holding couples reflecting on their experience and giving thanks for being together on this ground...on this Jamaica.

Skipping song after song I realize this means no serenades from Jamaican male singers.  Not now.   Goapele will keep me company as I walk, waiting for ONeil to come rolling his taxi down the path.  Her singing/lyrics can express loneliness well, but not desperation.  

What a serene end to an awesome beach day.

----------


## JitterBug

ja tigga and i cliff have aged soo much . . . hard life in jamaica!!

great report, thanks.

----------


## kaycee

I love having random conversations with people I meet on the beach or store.  :Smile:

----------


## goldilocks

Thanks for the lovely beach day!

----------


## brazz

Thanks for all the pics and taking me back to Port Antonio....I am so in love with that area of Jamaica.  Was there is March and it was even more beautiful than the first time.....keep it coming!

----------


## brazz



----------


## sammyb

> “


sigh.............

----------


## *vi*

> ja tigga and i cliff have aged soo much . . . hard life in jamaica!!
> great report, thanks.


thanks *JitterBug*, glad you are enjoying the report.  I know you have known them longer than me but to me they dont look any older from when I first met them.  




> I love having random conversations with people I meet on the beach or store.


I do that a lot *kaycee*.  Way more than here at home.  In fact, I avoid conversations with strangers here.  In Jamaica I actually look forward to being approached and two minutes later finding myself involved in a meaningful exchange of thoughts, opinions and theories with someone I have never before met.  Maybe I find the topics more interesting?  Maybe the individual has a way of captivating my attention?  Maybe Im just lessrude.




> Thanks for the lovely beach day!


My pleasure *goldilocks*lots more beach days ahead.




> Thanks for all the pics and taking me back to Port Antonio....I am so in love with that area of Jamaica.  Was there is March and it was even more beautiful than the first time.....keep it coming!


Hi *brazz*.  I know you feel as I about Portland.  Amazing place indeed.  Thanks for sharing your awesome pictures.  I can tell you and your lovely wife had a ball.

----------


## *vi*

Eveningshowereddressedhungry

I hadnt eaten since breakfast so I was queasy on top of hungry.  Cant eat anything sweet spicy or there will be a battle going on between the food and the rum.   Went into town for soup of course.  Stopped at the cook shop on the right side just before entering town.  One of these visits I must get the official name of that place.  The soup was HOT and swirling with flavor.  Gee, its all coming back to me.  Thats good because I was too weak to keep notes or raise the camera to take photos.  

Lobster soup!  The pieces were small and scarce but oh that flavor made up for the lack of meat.  The 150J cost of the soup also excused the meager bits. 

Drove to the soccer field to eat.  The perfect weather from the days beginning continued through the evening then on to the night. 

Now I feel like socializing a little.  Called Rox, one of the Canadian ladies I met on the plane.  She was excited I called.  Told me she and her group are on the upper level of a downtown complex.  I had no clue.

Walking the nearly deserted town, I suddenly hear someone call my name.  I look up and see nothing but a beaming smile and arms waving.

Up here, Vi.
I look around but dont see steps.  
Wait there Steve is coming down to walk you up.  The stairs are trickynarrow.

A tall, slim young man of about 21 seemed to appear from a crack in the side of the building.  He greets me and I follow.  She was right about the staircase being tricky and narrow, but didnt tell me it was pitch black.  Steve was in front of me and didnt mind my hand on his backpack to guide my stepping upward.  

Laughter broke out as I made my way around the corner of the balcony and was given a big hello hug from Rox.  She introduced me to everyone in the party consisting of some of the young people who attended the workshop.  

I hear my name again.  Its the bubbly and cute as a button Rachel.  She held a box meal in her left hand as she hugged me with her right.  We chatted for about 20 minutes.  They were leaving the next day for Kingston.  I tried hard to get there but couldnt find a driver to take me.  ONeil flat out refuses to go near Kingston.  Dont get me started on that struggle.  Anyway, it was a nice gathering and we will keep in touch.

I have a nice picture of the two of them, except for one serious distortionIm in it.

----------


## *vi*

7/9/14 Wednesday - day 6



Before breakfast.  It looked like rain may pay Portland a visit today so I made up my mind to stay close or maybe ride to the Rio Grande.

Breakfast: ackee & saltfish, boiled banana, fried breadfruit and plaintains.  Everything was excellent and boy would I love to have that plate of food right now.  




After breakfast I look outside to see sunshine all over the place.  Another amazing day. 





Heavenly Father I thank you with all my soul for the gift of this beautiful morning here in Jamaica.

----------


## *vi*

The day couldnt be brighter or more pleasant weather-wise.  The temperature was in the low 80s but not humid at all  Thats when I changed plans from going to my spot along the river to packing a bag and heading to  Under the Rock beach.







i always get the same somber feeling when passing through Manchoneal.  A true sleeping town...appears to be a very uneventful community.  I know when we enter the area before seeing signs or landmarks.  A drowsy type of vibe seems to lie in waiting along the roadside and enters the car along with the breeze.  Theres got to me some action here...somewhere...at sometime.

----------


## *vi*

12:06, forty minutes after leaving Fairy Hill, I see the familiar blue and white, 3-store pillar structure on the horizon.

----------


## *vi*

Wasnt alone today.  With school being out you are definitely going to find children on all the beaches at any time.  Today, only a couple of little guys were in the water. On the second balcony there was about 6 teen age boys chatting, playing a hand held game and listening to music taking time once in a while to dance for a few seconds. Just enough twisting, dipping or jumping indicating a favorite part in the tune.  







Two ladies sat side by side in the shallow waters keeping an eye on the three little guys in the water.  Man were they having a ball.  Their laughter filled the spacious beach cove.  Squeals echoing off the rocks and drifting on the mild waves of the waters they frolicked in.  I was jealous of their pure childish delight.  I sip my red stripe and smile as their small frames sprint in and out of the water.  

Back on the beach they would fill their underwear with damp sand until the wet pants bulged and sag from the weight of the load.  Okay, now that didnt appeal to me, but it was fun to watch.  Kids...what doesnt creep you out makes it to your list of fun things to do.

----------


## *vi*

The water has been warmed by the sun.  Calm and oh so perfectly clear.  The sand on this beach is coarse, but I find its easier to stand on...to  balance myself even without water shoes.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Renovations were going on at one of the beach bars.   I know when I return its going to look great.  I counted three bars on the lower level so I imagine when the big parties are happening there is no lack of booze.  

This is what the bar looked like in October.


Work in progress.

----------


## butterfly

Glad to see your back on this trip report, I needed my daily fix.  The more you post pictures the more I get excited to get to Portie again.  This seems like the perfect place to fall in love or fall in love with.  I will love to go to a beach party there.  Where exactly is Under Di Rock located, when do they normally have their parties, I would love to attend.

----------


## *vi*

(((Butterfly))), Portland will be all that you need her to be as you continue to heal.  There are so many intimate places that will allow you visit your special memories without distraction.  This beach would be perfect for you. Its on the main road in Zion Country and should only take less than 30 minutes to get there.  Cant miss the building because you can see it way before you get to it. The drive is a pleasant one.

I just found this and once you check out their site, Im sure youll want to check them out.

http://www.underdirock.com/

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Patricia

It's 44 degrees here & your pictures are the perfect "warm-up" ~ Love the beverage holder, too!!!

----------


## *vi*

44?!?!  urgh!!  Okay Patricia, I'll keep the rays streaming until you can catch them yourself.  I notice your ticker so your wait is not a long one.  You headed to Negril?

----------


## *vi*

One of my favorite things to do when Im here is watch the ocean crash into the rocks to the right.  From out of nowhere, it seems the waters will swell and with all its might, slap the corner of the rocks.  Real sneaky.  Could I ever get closer to the assault? Feel the cool spray on my body and resist the urge to jump in?  



I wanted to take that scene that breathtaking activity back with me so with the help of Canon I collected a couple of videos.  This one is less flawed.  I talk a little, but I cant make out what the heck Im saying.  I laugh.  Wish I could remember what tickled me so.

----------


## *vi*

The food is excellent here.  Lunch was ackee n salffish layered on a hearty helping of rice n peas.  Yeah twice in one day, but it was delicious and only 200J.  Besides in a few days, I wont be able to get it at all so Im having my fill. Couldnt finish it all.  Next time Ill get the fish.  





Decided to dry off, pack up my music and head to Long Bay beach.  i noticed on the way to Under the Rock that the Chill Out Restaurant and Bar has reopened so Im anxious to check it out.

----------


## Patricia

Yep, heading to Negril to celebrate our 31st wedding anniversary  :Smile:

----------


## TAH

Yes I. Love the video, brings a bit of the vibe back to cold and rainy Michigan. Thanks. 

Oh, and maybe I've just had bad luck, but I have never had saltfish that I liked. It's always been way too "fishy" tasting for me, and I love fish in general. Oh well, maybe I'll try it again someday.

----------


## *vi*

> Yep, heading to Negril to celebrate our 31st wedding anniversary


Patricia…CONGRATULATIONS to you BOTH!  I can’t think of a more romantic setting than Jamaica to celebrate any anniversary year.  Take wine glasses with you (they may be hard to find) and pour whatever you want into them for that special toast to each other.  Cheers!!!

----------


## *vi*

> Yes I. Love the video, brings a bit of the vibe back to cold and rainy Michigan. Thanks. 
> 
> Oh, and maybe I've just had bad luck, but I have never had saltfish that I liked. It's always been way too "fishy" tasting for me, and I love fish in general. Oh well, maybe I'll try it again someday.


THANK YOU TAH for the video compliment.  Thought it might be boring since I locked it on the one object.  I'm glad you "felt" the same vibe as me.  I like saltfish sparinging.  Never found the smell overpowering but the salt can be too much for my taste.  The breakfast Mrs. Scott's prepared was perfect.  She must have soaked the fish for a long time.

----------


## *vi*

I made ONeil pull over when I caught sight of this massive beast chillin so close to the road.  A bull.  The biggest bull Ive ever seen and as a child I lived across from a farm that had plenty.  But not like this monster.  

wowcheck that out!  hes huge!!
Yeah thats a big one fe true.

_**click**_


No horns.
They remove dem.
Looks weird without horns.
Less dangerous without them.
I guess, but it looksummfeminine with no horns.
Feminine??
Yeah.
He doesnt need horns to prove him power.

_**click**_


You get a good photo of him?
Yeah, its pretty clear but you cant really tell how BIG it is. Do me a favor, go stand next to it and let me get a picture of you beside it.
No.
No?  Just like that??  Im not asking you to ride it, just go as close as your comfort will allow you, but close enough that you both will be in the picture.
No.

_**he starts the car**_

oh come on...don't be a wuss...the thing is behind a fence.  Besides he doesnt have horns.

_**we pull off without another word**_

DWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Motoring on...

----------


## kaycee

Glad to see you back writing! 

I'm enjoying reading this! I'm missing JA for sure.

----------


## TAH

LOL at the bull. On our last trip, in Treasure Beach we were walking down some little side path checking out the area we came around a curve and boom, giant frickin bull face to face with me. He most definitely had his horns too, they just kind of let them wander like the goats down there. We took a couple steps back, and walked the other side of the path but he wasn't interested in us at all, thankfully.

----------


## *vi*

Hi *Kaycee*…yeah, I’m back.  Gotta get these wheels rolling proper and not drag it out for weeks…months…years…lol  Thanks for letting me know you are still tagging along.  Do you have a reach planned?  

*TAH*…NO WAY!  Face to face?  I would have either wet myself, passed out or both.  Pretty certain it would have been both because I can’t imagine being eye to eye with a bull…and he had horns.  I’m just getting used to the roaming goats!  Speaking of Treasure Beach, I would like to hear your and your wife’s impressions of that area if you don’t mind sharing.

----------


## *vi*

The condition of Chill Out bar in October of 2013 almost made me shed tears.  



I didnt expect it to look as bad as it did.  Reflecting back on the first time I entered the place in 2011, it was a nice looking spot.  A laid-back place where you can enjoy a drink an inexpensive meal or lounge on the beach.  That spacious, white sand beach just on the other side of the bar put Chill Out on my must do list.  But in October of 2013 it felt like I was saying good-bye to an old friend.

I didnt even get out of the car and pass through to at least peek at the beach.  Took a couple of pictures from my seat and stared in sadness.  I guess I embraced this place tighter than I thought.

----------


## *vi*

But look at it now!!!  (ooops in my excitement to see the inside, I neglected to get a picture of the outside front)

Excellent recovery by the new owners and I do wish them all the best.

Right from first sight I was happy to see the wall had been repainted, but how nice to see Tanya Stephens and Beres Hammond up there.  The artist(s) did a great job.

----------


## jojo p

I am really enjoying reading you report, and looking at your pics, I will probably never venture out of Negril love it way to much, so loving this report to see other parts of the island. No pics of you ???   I love putting faces to names.  And no, your
toes don't count, lol  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly

I am definitley saving the information for under di rock. I see they have Sunday parties, sounds like a plan.  The place looks like it's more in St. Thomas, how far from Fairly Hills. I also have to put Chill out bar on my "to do list" also.

----------


## *vi*

GREETINGS *jojo p*!  So glad you are enjoying the report.  I completely understand your attachment and devotion to Negril.  I admire ALL who discover and embrace a parcel of that magical island.  That’s the beauty of Jamaica, the territories are so diverse it easily accommodates just about any lover of the Caribbean.  LOL at toes don’t count, but I’m afraid that’s all you will see of me.  Although I’m almost as big as Jamaica, my parts aren’t nearly as beautiful as hers.  

*Butterfly*, Under di or de Rock, which is in Zion Country, is about 30 minutes from Fairy Hill.  But like I said, the ride is a nice one.  Smooth road and lots to see along the way as you pass through different towns.  I do hope you check out Chill Out bar and the bar a few yard further up the road from Chill Out.  I don’t have the name, but will post pictures of it soon.

----------


## *vi*

This is the back of the bar leading to the beach.







The place was pretty full with folks watching the world cup finals or whatever on the big screen tv.  Very nice touch.  I notice a lot of places are installing large screen tvs which definitely draw a crowd.  

I wasnt interested so with flip flops in hand I head away from the crowd to stroll the beach.

----------


## *vi*

A lot of erosion occurred at the base of the steps but other than that, the beach is just as beautiful and the ocean just as ornery.

----------


## *vi*

For about seven minutes, I had this sun lit beach all to myself.  I delighted in every second of undisturbed solitude.  Far enough from the cheering and jeering crowd at the bar, I only hear the rush of the waves as they roll up to the shore one behind the other.  



I have yet to swim here.  Its not because of the undercurrent warnings.  I respect that and would never go out far like I would other beaches.  I just forget to come prepared to swim.  

But now that I think about it, I would like to enjoy this part of the ocean with someone else, not alone.  Someone whose hand I can hold as we jump the waves and mind our balance against the tide.  Our laughter would merge and echo upon the horizon.  Laughtersomeone to swim with me and hear my laughter.  This is the perfect place to be as free-spirited as the restless, inviting waters.  However, not alone.





I stood at a distance watching a little boy about 2 and his female friend of about 6 take turns tossing a deflated ball, empty coke bottle and a short bamboo stick into the waves to be carried out a bit then returned.  She did most of the tossing while he did most of the retrieving.

The babe didnt appreciate his parents taking him by the hand and removing him from his assignment.  Neither did I.  I found watching the innocent actions of children having fun made my single heart smile oppose to grieve my solitude.  

Standing to the side, I rest my stuff on the crumbling low wall safe from the splashing sea water.  I turned my music up to drown out the applause and curses from the World Cup viewers. A hostess approached me.

Good afternoon.
Hello.  How are you?
She flashed a movie star-like smile before answering
Im very well thank you.  We have beach chairs.
Thanks, but Im fine. 

The children are gone.  I resisted the urge to toss the deflated ball into the crests. Im sure it wouldnt feel the same coming back to me as it did the little ones so I let it be just as the world has left me be

----------


## *vi*

I thought the competition was over so I went back inside.  It was just intermission, break, half-time, something like that.  I was a little hungry but I preferred to get food somewhere else.  Someplace that didnt have a large screen tv.





It was time to move on.  I did so half willingly because I wasn't sure if I could return before leaving Portland.  

But when I do return, I hope to find this place still going strong so I could come back and enjoy the splendor of Long Bay Beach.

----------


## TAH

> Hi *Kaycee*yeah, Im back.  Gotta get these wheels rolling proper and not drag it out for weeksmonthsyearslol  Thanks for letting me know you are still tagging along.  Do you have a reach planned?  
> 
> *TAH*NO WAY!  Face to face?  I would have either wet myself, passed out or both.  Pretty certain it would have been both because I cant imagine being eye to eye with a bulland he had horns.  Im just getting used to the roaming goats!  Speaking of Treasure Beach, I would like to hear your and your wifes impressions of that area if you dont mind sharing.


I mean, we weren't nose to nose, but maybe four or five feet? Pretty close either way, but I just quietly told missy to slowly step back, cross to the other side and keep walking. He just stood there watching, didn't really move at all. There were a couple guys in the shack across the path playing dominoes that didn't seem at all concerned, so we just moved along. 

Treasure Beach is a special place, fi true. It's so different from any other place we've been in Jamaica, in a very good way for us. Extremely laid back and friendly vibrations, very little hussle to the place. It's an agricultural community, the tourism board limits hotel size and a lot of places are fairly eco-minded. We stayed at a small guesthouse on the coast, isolated from the main "town" (Frenchman's Bay) and loved every minute of it. The landscape is a mix of tropical and desert plants, the coastline is varied between beach and cliffs. You can walk pretty much anytime, day or night without worry about anything at all. We actually got lost one night walking back from Great Pedro Bluff to Calabash Bay, ended up walking down two track paths in the pitch black hopelessly lost. Out of nowhere comes some guy walking his little girl somewhere, who gave us directions, which we screwed up... lost again (I'm usually a good navigator, not this night) and ended up running into the same guy again 20 minutes later. At that point he took it upon himself to walk us through yards, fences, and eventually put us on the road we needed to get back to our place. We made it safely, though I'll admit I was a bit bugged out at several points, and was prepared to defend. 

I could go on, but don't want to jack your thread. In short, we love the place.

----------


## JitterBug

hey vi, glad to see that someone has revived chill out. hope it's successful. great pics, makes me wish to be there.

----------


## *vi*

Good information TAH.  I like your line “in a very good way for us”.  I can relate to finding that “compatible” place(s) in Jamaica.  No worries about jacking the thread, I have been curious about Treasure Beach and since you mentioned it I decided to ask your thoughts and I appreciate all you provided.  I hope to check it out soon and may ask more questions, if that’s okay with you. So cool you ran into someone who helped you and your Missy find your way back.  Being lost on foot in the dark is no joke.

----------


## *vi*

When I first went to the bar in 2011 I saw that is was in fair condition but the vibe was great and there were plenty people at the bar and eating.  When I returned later that year, the place was closed.  Still closed in early 2012 then opened under new management late 2012.  The vibe was definitely different and for that reason I hung around on the beach.  Then in 2013 it was closed again and looked like for good.  Not only was I surprised to see it re-opened, but the renovations are fantastic.  Even the bar was rebuilt.  It appears the new owner(s) is there to stay.  I hope so.

----------


## JitterBug

> When I first went to the bar in 2011 I saw that is was in fair condition but the vibe was great and there were plenty people at the bar and eating.  When I returned later that year, the place was closed.  Still closed in early 2012 then opened under new management late 2012.  The vibe was definitely different and for that reason I hung around on the beach.  Then in 2013 it was closed again and looked like for good.  Not only was I surprised to see it re-opened, but the renovations are fantastic.  Even the bar was rebuilt.  It appears the new owner(s) is there to stay.  I hope so.


thanks vi, that's sooo sweet of you!!!!

----------


## JitterBug

vi, i acquired my screen name of "jitterbug" while partying at "under the rock" . . . as i entered the bar area, i must have kind of a danced my way in. there was a few men at the bar and one of them said "aren't you a jitterbug" . . . and i thought it was appropriate.

----------


## Sam I Am

Took me a while to see this report, but glad I found it. I love your writing. I know one day I will finally visit PA and when I do I will be sure to offer up I small thank you to you for being the catalyst.

----------


## *vi*

> vi, i acquired my screen name of "jitterbug" while partying at "under the rock" . . . as i entered the bar area, i must have kind of a danced my way in. there was a few men at the bar and one of them said "aren't you a jitterbug" . . . and i thought it was appropriate.


You know what JitterBug, that is way cute.  I’ve always liked your board name but had no idea you acquired it in Jamaica.  That makes it special fe true.  I wished I had been more creative in selecting mine but the only other name that fit at the time was “fatty” and that was taken…lol

----------


## *vi*

> Took me a while to see this report, but glad I found it. I love your writing. I know one day I will finally visit PA and when I do I will be sure to offer up I small thank you to you for being the catalyst.




So good to see you on board!!!  Thanks for the compliment on the report.  I LOVE Portland with a passion so Im eager to share the affect that place has on me.  Its an amazing region.  So as soon as you are ready venture out there, Im here if you need my assistance.

----------


## brazz

Amazing....INDEED!!

----------


## *vi*

brazz...like I said, me KNOW you know  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

After a nice hot shower I was ready to eat.  Dinner that night was soooo good.  300J and couldnt finish it all.   You cant see it in the picture because it was the first to quickly disappear, but fried chicken was also in the carry-out container.



I wanted to social local tonight.  Friends of ONeil own a bar in Fairy Hill so we hung out there.  The cozy establishment that sits right on the main road was just what I was in the mood for.  A place where folks drift in and out for a cold drink, a bagged snack or two cigarettesone to smoke now and one for behind the ear.  

The entertainmentcds played on a small but powerful boombox that sat in the corner across from the bar.  Except for the occasional skipping the old skool reggae sounded perfect as I sipped my white rum & club soda.  Things hotted up when two older patrons got into a debate over mongoose???  The animated exchange between the two friends was more interesting than the topic but I think it was mongoose.  I got a charge out of the entire scene.

Time wasnt a concern at that moment.  I loved the feeling of not having to be somewhere at a certain time.  I could sit on that bar stool for as long as I wanted. Letting the alcohol slowly filter through my body, sip by sip, in pulse with the music... indeed was my kind of drinking.



Then without warning Erffa, the owner, let out a shriek that nearly shattered the glass bottles in her little shop.  

She then ball out Sidney!! Sidney!!  Sidney!!!  

Everyone frozewaitingneeding to understand the source of her sudden terror.  She was standing in front of me on the inside of the bar.  I couldnt see anything.  Then all of a sudden she leaps up and lays flat on the top of the bar.  Good thing I have good reflexes or my drink & camera would have landed on the floor as she cleared off everything else!!

----------


## kaycee

Vi, I'm considering December or February for my next reach.


So,why was she shrieking?? Don't answer that,lol. I will wait for you to post more.

----------


## *vi*

Nice you arent making yourself wait too long.  I think I remember your last visit being cut shortI know that must have been painful, but necessary so you definitely deserve a do over so to speak.

----------


## Patricia

Don't just leave us hanging ~~~~~

----------


## kaycee

Love this!Thanks so much!  :Smile:  

I definitely hated cutting my trip short...ugh! Hopefully I can stay longer next time.





> Nice you aren’t making yourself wait too long.  I think I remember your last visit being cut short…I know that must have been painful, but necessary so you definitely deserve a “do over” so to speak.

----------


## *vi*

Coming right up *Patricia*.

I’m glad you like the sand shout out *Kaycee*. And I'll keep postive vibes going for you when you start planning the next reach.

----------


## *vi*

ME SEEITME SEEIT SIDNEY!!!  ME SEEITLAWDEMERCEE JEESUSS ME MERCEEEEE!!!
What??!! What scare you suh??
OH MY SWEET JESUS!!!  Oh noooome SEEIT, SIDNEY
Get down woman..get off the bar!!?
NO SUH! ME NUH COME DOWN!!!  You hear meme NUH come DOWN!!!

Im looking at her laying horizontal on the bar and can NOT for the life of me come up with what she saw.  A dog??  A evil cat??  A mongoose??  I take sip of the rum and wait.

Me say COME DOWN!

She rolled off the bar, feet hit the floor and she was out the door.

Come out!!!  Come out! she screams to me.  "ONEILtell you wifey fe come out!!!"

**_did she say wifey? Oh yeah, he and I must talk_.**

Vi, come out.  I walk out and stand by the door waiting to see what comes out behind me.

"What did you see, Erffa???" Sidney demanded
Ah rat, me see.  BIG RAT!  Him look at me, I look at himohlawdemerceeeeeee.  Find him Sidney.  Find him and kill him!

Sidney slips behind the shop and comes back with a machete.  ONeil grabs an iron pipe.  Im likea rat??  All that commotion over a rat??  
The two old guys were cracking up.  Told her the rodent was more afraid of her then she was of it.  I agree, but had to be sympathetic of her fear.  After all, Im afraid of dogs and cats of any size.  Shes pacing, ONeil and Sidney are hunting and the two old guys are still laughing.  They start moving appliances and boxes.  Im slowly loosing my buzz.

Sidney told her it must be gone.  I hoped so because I really didnt want to see them chop up a rat. Ten minutes later, they give up the search and conclude the rat was gone.  Erffa goes back in with a lot of hesitation.  My buzz is just about gone.  Im so ready to leave.

Yo, ONeillets bounce.

He didnt waste anytime grabbing his cap and saying good night.  Actually got to the car before I did.  I get in the car and roll down the window to catch the night breeze.  As we were pulling off I hear the shrieking again

SIDNEYHIM STILL IN HERE!!!!!!!!!  OH SWEETLAWDEMERCEEEEEE!!!!!!

----------


## kaycee

Wait...what?? I'm confused?

----------


## *vi*

Hi kaycee, as we were pulling out of the driveway, we can hear Erffa screaming again because the rat came out and ran to another corner.  O’Neil wouldn't stop to go back to help find the rat.  We pretended not to hear her and made our way to town.  But we did find out they found him the next morning, which turned out to be his last morning.  

I shared the story because the event was a sight to see and one I will never forget.  Especially that woman landing herself on the bar.  Sorry my writing/wording wasn't clear.

----------


## sandman66

She wouldnt have liked what we saw in Negril one night. There's a place by samsara where I think maybe the store garbage behind a set of steel doors. We were walking the road there one night and came upon probably 20 rats on the road. They all scurried back into the enclosure. Yikes!!

----------


## *vi*

oh my sandman, you saw that from the road???  no she wouldn't have liked that at ALL.  Neither would I!!!!!!!!!!  eewwwwwwwwwww!!!!!  LOL

----------


## kaycee

Oh okay,lol! I don't like rats either...I probably would have let off a string of curse words.

----------


## *vi*

LOL Kaycee, Erffa did too.  Especially when the old man made fun of her.  I kept dem words out due to this being a family friendly message board.

----------


## *vi*

7/10/14 thursday, day 7

Cloudy with a chance of liquid sunshine?  The weather looked rain so I decided to hang around Port Antonio.

Breakfast today, cheese omelet. So good.  I met Kashawna, Mrs. Scotts helper.  A slim, pretty young lady of 19.  The daughter of one of Mrs. Scotts closest friends, Kashawna, from Kingston, has been staying with the Scotts for about a year.  Not only does she help with the cleaning and cooking, Kashawna is like a big sister to Mrs. Scotts cute as a babydoll granddaughter, Nyla.  She will be leaving soon to attend the university.  I know the Scotts are going to miss this studious young woman when she leaves.



Decided to get the attention my horrid feet desperately needed.  Tried a new salon..this one is located on the same lane as Tim Bamboo.  Its been there for a while so I figured they were established with a solid client base.



The massage and pedicure was fantastic, the best I ever had!!  I could tell the tech not only knew what she was doing, but she enjoyed it.  Spent a good 75 minutes working on my feet and calves.  I like this salon more than the one I usually go to.  The staff made me feel comfortable being there.  Didnt feel like a foreign customer, but just a regular woman coming in seeking help for her jacked-up feet.  

I bought my own polish, which was bad.  The color was dull and the liquid was lumpy.  They tried to make it work, and even apologized although it wasnt their fault.  I apologized for bringing a defective product for them to use.  



While I was watching the Crosby show waiting for the polish to dry, a man came to the salon.  A very LARGE man whose body blocked out the sunlight coming through the doorway.  I heard him ask about pedicures.  How much & how long.  Then he asked about having nails done.  He was told they dont do manicures.  I was surprised to hear that.  He thanked them and went on his way.

Toenails dry, paid the tech and went on my way.  Going to hang out at the good old marina.  I know, I knowjust how many more pictures can me post of the marina????  Please bear with me as I so love the peacefulness of that place.  I visited the pier twice this visit, but Im going to combine the pictures and stories to this one post.  

BUT before the marinaI needed FOOD!

----------


## *vi*

The weather was perfect for being outside.  Yeah, the rays were hot, but no humidity so I was comfortable under the hat.  

It all started out nice, then got better but as I remember the entire day, it didnt end on the positive side. Im sure as I type, Ill understand why and when it turned from irie to irritable.  But for now, enjoy the gorgeous scenic view as I stroll to the good old Marina.



This is my favorite pic of that afternoon...

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

I had to stop at this fruit stand because the presentation was so inviting.  I didnt have a taste for fruit, but I was attracted to the colorful display and wanted to take pictures of it.  I also wanted to commend the woman who set it up.  Maybe Ill buy two bananas and tip her if she allows me to take a couple of pictures.



Around the corner comes the owner, a tall, lean Rasta with hip-length locs.  

Good morning, Empress.  You see something you like?
Yes, everything!

**_Empresssign.  First time addressed as Empress this visit.  What a smile he pulled from me_.**

Your stand is so nicely arranged.  Everything looks delicious and sweet.
Everything is fresh.
How much is the pineapple?
This one is a sweet fruit. He picked up the pineapple, examined it then again confirmed its taste to be nothing but sweet.  I didnt need more pineapple but I couldnt say no.
Ill take it.
You want it cut up?
Yes, please.  Thank You.
If it is alright with you, Sir, could I take pictures of this impressive display?
He paused then said I am part of the display.  You can take my photo as well.  No Problem.

----------


## *vi*

After peeling off the outer covering and removing the nibbies, he sliced off a sliver for me to sample.

If you arent satisfied, you dont have to pay.
I quick looked at his handswhewthey were CLEAN.  So I popped the piece in my mouth and enjoyed the fruit tremendously.  It was soooo sweet.  I can still remember the aroma and sucking the juice off my fingers.

This is really good.

I paid him for the pineapple with a little extra for allowing me to take pictures.  



I decided to double back and check out the craft market which recently opened up.  I remember ONeil saying there are a couple of restaurants out there.

----------


## *vi*

I ordered my lunch from here...curried conch, then walked around to take a few pictures

----------


## *vi*

Food is ready and I'm ready for the food!



The meal was excellent.  The conch was tender and seasoned perfectly.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Hi Honey... enjoying your report... that conch looks so good.... makes my mouth wata... Looks like you had a great time and met lots of new folks..still following along :Cool:

----------


## butterfly

I am so intriqued by your style of writing and your response to everyone's comment.  You are truly a beautiful person, which attracted you to such a beautiful place as Portland.  I'm at my desk reading your report and can't contain myself with excitement knowing I will be there in 4 months.  Your picutures of Port Antonio are true beauty and I can't help but to show off the pictures of the Palm trees and the seas to co-workers. I'm not just saying this so that I can have my name written in sand on your next trip there.  "hint hint". :Embarrassment:  As for the rat situation, I would've done the exact same thing the bartender did. lol  My first apartment, after living there for 3 years I seen a rat and moved out the same night. I moved in with my mom temporarily .  :Big Grin:  I packed during the daytime because I was afraid to be there in the evenings.

----------


## sammyb

> This is my favorite pic of that afternoon...


this is postcard worthy!

wanted to check out the new craft market, so the food you had was from there?  I liked that they had a little play ground, passed it several times but never stopped in.  How were the prices?

----------


## goldilocks

This little bamboo cottage speaks to me.  Obviously built with great care and as much precision as bamboo will allow.  Why do people laugh at me when I suggest building something similar?

----------


## *vi*

> Hi Honey... enjoying your report... that conch looks so good.... makes my mouth wata... Looks like you had a great time and met lots of new folks..still following along




I was wondering where you been, darlin!!!!!!!!!!  I did meet a lot of people this visit.  I got out on my own and walked a lot plus, get this, made myself more approachable.  You know, not like here where I wear my do NOT come near me look proudly.  The conch was gooda little pricey, but satisfying.

----------


## Patricia

Enjoying all of these great pictures, but I sure could go for a fruit salad about now  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *vi*

> I am so intriqued by your style of writing and your response to everyone's comment.  You are truly a beautiful person, which attracted you to such a beautiful place as Portland.  I'm at my desk reading your report and can't contain myself with excitement knowing I will be there in 4 months...


((((Butterfly)))) your words ALWAYS move me.  I appreciate you taking the time to post your kind words and support.  You know what, some people HATE that I respond to each poster.  I cant help it.  Not responding is like ignoring a spoken comment.  Share the photos with whoever you want.  These pale compared to the magnificent pictures you will take while you are there.  I am so excited about your upcoming visit to Portland.  Do YOU every second you are there.

LOL at your rat memory.  The same night???  Okay I can understand that. How I wish I could dash to Jamaica right now and capture your name in the sand, but I have something just as special for you.  This photo is in my top ten favorites of all the clicking Ive done over the years.  This is for you babygirl.

----------


## *vi*

> this is postcard worthy!
> 
> wanted to check out the new craft market, so the food you had was from there?  I liked that they had a little play ground, passed it several times but never stopped in.  How were the prices?


Thanks Sammy.  The prices were good for the regular food items like jerk chicken, brown stew pork (300 - 350J).  The conch was a specialty on the menu so it cost a little more.  I think it was 700J for the conch alone, the salad was 100 extra.  There's also a restaurant that serves nice pasta dishes, but they specialize in pizza.  I NEVER bother with dessert but I was curious about their pumpkin bread (cake).  It was wonderful and their prices werent bad either.  The place gets packed at night so the wait for food is forever but worth itjust dont go near starving.

----------


## *vi*

> This little bamboo cottage speaks to me.  Obviously built with great care and as much precision as bamboo will allow.  Why do people laugh at me when I suggest building something similar?


Goldilocks I know you would find all the little cabins, cookshops and fruits stands along that side charming.  I love walking the length just to admire the patched construction and creativity put into each tiny building.

----------


## *vi*

> Enjoying all of these great pictures, but I sure could go for a fruit salad about now


Thanks so much Patricia...

----------


## *vi*

This is Rock Bottoms new location.  Of course his inventory is smaller because he has less space, but the products are still top quality.  Hes so proud of his work and he should be.  He looks greatsorry I didnt get a picture of him but I never made it back like I hoped.  Not even to buy the wall fish I wanted so badly.  He gave me a handmade bracelet.  I cherished the simple, but perfect gift.  Made the mistake of wearing it to my second job and it got hooked to a spindle and broke.   I cant wait to get back to replace it.  Butterfly, please stop by his shophes a BIG man with a gentle soul.

----------


## kaycee

Vi, you take the most perfect pictures! 

And the rastas fruit, stand looked very neat and inviting. No flies, trash or spoiled fruit...Nice.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks kaycee.  To me, my eyes, Portland/Jamaica is the perfect photographic subject.  Yes, his place was very clean.

----------


## *vi*

Continuing on



Finally reached the narrow seaside walk.  Ive gotten better at balancing myself along the sidewalk.  Dont fear slipping off onto the rocks when someone passes mewell not as much as I did.  I like the elevation which is ideal for pictures.  

I hear someone call out Hello!!  Hello!

I stop to look around because I was sure they were trying to get my attention.  I see the big dude that was at the salon doorway blocking out the sun.  Hes making his way towards me from across the street.  Do I go down or wait for him to come up??  This sidewalk isnt wide enough for both of us.  I decide to take a couple of steps further up the walk where the incline isnt so steep.

Hello
Hi
I saw you walking and come to meet you.  My name is AndrewIm fromMy age is

Andrew gave me his complete single&desperatejamaicanmale.com profile before I could tell him my name.  Well it sounded like a profile.

Hi Andrew, Im Vi.

He said he was interested in me and wanted to know if we could have dinner together. Thanked him, but said Im very happy being single.  He didnt try to push, just simply asked if I had a friend, sister, cousin, auntie, mother, grandmother or female enemy who he could meet.  No, I cant think of anyone.  (What was I suppose to say????)  He insisted I take his picture and show it around.  I took the picture, actually 3.  He checked them to make sure they looked good.  Nothing like a bad profile photo, huh?  Of course he didnt forget his contact information.  I wont post his picture because the white shirt he was wearing had a stain on the right nipple area.  That would have turned anyone remotely interested off.  I think he would thank me for making that decision.  LOL

Wait, didnt you come to the salon this morning?
Yes.  I didnt think you saw me.
Yeah, I saw you and heard you ask about a manicure and pedicure.  Im going to be honest and let you know I didnt think you were interested in women.
I came to see you.  I saw you go inside and wanted to meet you.  But when I got to the door, I got shy so I asked about the foot rubbing.
Ohokay

**_silence_**

Have a good afternoon, Andrew. and I quickly went on my way.

----------


## JitterBug

the craft market finally opened . . . wonderful pics. thanks vi.

----------


## butterfly

Awww, that flower is so beautiful, I can't believe I actually have a tear in my eye.  I woke up with a heavy heart thinking about my mom.  It's always the small things that count to me and I must admit that flower made my day.  I can't wait to reach Portland and hopefully I will have an opportunity to meet such a special person as you. I can tell by all your responses to your post, which I love by the way, :Smile:  that you have a good heart.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Awe Vi,  Luv the story of Andrew coming into the Salon to meet you and getting cold feet.... and admitting it... Your pictures are so inviting...My heart is a little heavy today, wishing and needing a reach badly. :Frown: .   soon come?

----------


## goldilocks

LOL *vi* I'm surprised Andrew didn't come in the shop and take over your pedicure!

----------


## sandman66

When we were there in Dec/Jan that new craft shop area was pretty much empty, glad to see businesses open now. 

In a somewhat unrelated event, we have been getting quite a few phone calls ftom TJ, the guy that ran the tiny cook shop not far from Tim Bamboo along the beach. I feel really bad for him, he told us he was forced to close because his place didnt meet the proper health regulations, something to do with no running water I think. He is really hard to understand when he talks, I only pick up half of what he tells me. 
Honestly, I wish I knew if he was sincerely in need, or is he just looking for a handout from us. We have actually been avoiding his phone calls the last couple weeks. I know my wife would like to send him some money but I have told her we can't make him think we are walking ATM machines. A few months ago we had a sign built for his shop and sent to him, which he received a long time after we sent it, along with a few other trinkiets. I am going to call him in the next few days, and explain to him he needs to slow down and talk slowly and try to figure out how desperate he really is.

----------


## *vi*

> the craft market finally opened . . . wonderful pics. thanks vi.


Yes, *JitterBug*, open and the restaurants are doing quite well.  Im not sure about the other stores.  Hard to tell because it was a weekday so not a lot of traffic.  Oh yeah, theres a nice looking bar in there. Man, I really meant to check that out.




> I woke up with a heavy heart thinking about my mom.  It's always the small things that count to me and I must admit that flower made my day.


*Butterfly*, you are going to experience days/moments like that.  Without warning, the sadness will swoop down on you, but it wont last for long.  You continue to cling to that precious memory of sharing Jamaica with your Mother.  Those memories along with Gods strength will carry you through the difficult times.  Im glad you like the flower photo.  Hopefully it lifted you from your grief for a moment or two.  Like I said, Portland will be a tremendous help as you heal.  




> Awe Vi,  Luv the story of Andrew coming into the Salon to meet you and getting cold feet.... and admitting it... Your pictures are so inviting...My heart is a little heavy today, wishing and needing a reach badly..   soon come?


Sorry to hear you also being weighed down by a heavy heart.  Sounds like you could use a flower too, honeybee.  So much nicer it would be if you can have the real thing fresh from the Jamaica soil.  *Sparkle*, darlin, pick a month and make it happen!!!!  




> LOL *vi* I'm surprised Andrew didn't come in the shop and take over your pedicure!


*Goldilocks*!!!!!  LOL and noooooooo way!  See you ladies are going to force me to post his mug so you would understand why I declined dinner.  




> When we were there in Dec/Jan that new craft shop area was pretty much empty, glad to see businesses open now. 
> 
> In a somewhat unrelated event, we have been getting quite a few phone calls ftom TJ, the guy that ran the tiny cook shop not far from Tim Bamboo along the beach. I feel really bad for him.


*Sandman*, you and wife sound like very giving people.  Big up to you both for even caring enough to understand him and consider helping him in any way.  It is a hard call for sure.  I know how strict Portland is with enforcing taxi drivers to adhere to the rules.  Cook shops along that main strip must be regulated also.  I agree with you, talk to him and ask questions in order to find out exactly what hes facing then decide whether or not you are going to help him and to what extent.

----------


## *vi*

The Marina

----------


## *vi*



----------


## kaycee

Ah, men...Lol!

I definitely have to get out to Portland. It's too beautiful not to explore.

----------


## sammyb

dang even Rock Bottom is in the "new" craft market!

sorry I missed that.

Your photos leave me speechless!

----------


## *vi*

*Kaycee*, these pictures dont do Portie justice!!!  As you can see, I cant put my camera down because I see a photo opp in every glance. Tell her *Sammy*.  

Thanks girl!  Yeah *Sammy*, RB has a nice set-up.  Gave me the run down of how things are done there.  You never get called over to look or pressured to buy.  If a vendor gets aggressive with visitors they can be reported and kicked out.  I hope everyone prospers and the market continues to expand because its in an ideal location.

----------


## *vi*

Settled down to do some writing and drinking and soaking up the exquisiteness of the view.  No matter where you walk or sit in the marina, you get a view you cant take your eyes off.  I like the gazebos but you can never find one empty.  I dont mine people joining me, but Im not comfortable crashing other peoples parties.  

The red stripe hit the spot.  







The walk that leads to, now closed, Normas Restaurant has been blocked by the new owners.  I asked if there are plans for re-opening but no one knew.  Shame because the intimate beach on that end is so pretty.  I would see a few teens swimming there before dusk. Not anymore.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

So I wander away from the table to sit on the cement bench and gaze upon the ocean and boats.  I try to imagine what one does to afford such luxuries and what it would be like to jump on one and sail the sea whenever you wanted.  

The sun was setting.  Evening is not far off.  I was feeling emotional but couldnt put my finger on why.  The day started out nice and continued to get better and better, yet Im failing to appreciate all thats around me.  I sit and think and pray for a changed attitude.

From out of nowhere a young guy sits next to me.  Thing is, Im feeling irritable, not sad which means his company wouldnt be welcomed at all.  But maybe, just maybe his company is what I needed.



It wasnt!!!  In essence he had nothing to say and what he said wasnt keeping my attention.  In fact, I was more focused on taking pictures of a blue crab crawling across the pier.  I've must have taken 20 pictures of the crawlie...insane!  Normally Im all for lending a listening ear, but not then.  He did make me laugh when he offered to take me running with him.



I told him I wanted to be alone.  He said he would leave but told me to take his picture then write down his number so when Im ready for someone to keep me company I should call him.  The picture is to remind me of what I let go.

HA!!!!! REALLY??!!??  So..I took his picture.  He asked to see it.  When I showed it to him he turned and walked away without a word or giving me his number.  As you can tell, I have zero tolerance for arrogance.  Especially from some whos young enough to be my kid.



Now alone

Then the reason for my mood hit me.  Ive been here for SEVEN days and havent done anything on my Portland Wish List.  How could that happen???  I was angry with myself for letting the days slip away so casually as if I were going to be here for months.  Time is winding down, just like this day.  Only soon I wont be waking up in Jamaica to start a new one.  

Pulled my notes and almost cried.  This is not me.  I thirst for new adventureshow could I deprive myself of that necessary quenching???

Im not going to fall apart; Im going to be aggressive perusing my plans.

Once I gripped that, I began to feel better.  I need to have a true Vi experience soon.  

Dont know how this photo looks, but the clouds out that evening were amazing to see.  I gave thanks for the here & now looking forward to tomorrow.

----------


## butterfly

The story of the guy wanting to talk and you'd rather be taking a picture of the crab literally made me lol at my desk. Too bad I didn't get to see a complete picture of the one you let go. :Wink:  because you conveniently cropped his face out. lol. I also have zero tolerance for arrogance, some people are just ingnorant of there own behavior.  I remember going to the marina almost ten years ago.  Remind me of where it is located so that I can put that on my "to do list".  I'm sure my next trip to Portie will help me heal. Jamaica has the tendency to lift my spirits, no matter what obstacles I have in my life.  It is my true " happy place"

----------


## JitterBug

i don't think vi cropped the pic . . . i'm thinking that's how she took it and that's why he walked away.

----------


## *vi*

> The story of the guy wanting to talk and you'd rather be taking a picture of the crab literally made me lol at my desk. Too bad I didn't get to see a complete picture of the one you let go. because you conveniently cropped his face out. lol. I also have zero tolerance for arrogance, some people are just ingnorant of there own behavior.  I remember going to the marina almost ten years ago.  Remind me of where it is located so that I can put that on my "to do list".  I'm sure my next trip to Portie will help me heal. Jamaica has the tendency to lift my spirits, no matter what obstacles I have in my life.  It is my true " happy place"


*Butterfly*, the entrance to the marina is directly across the street from the Royal Mall and gas station.  If you venture into the mall, there is a restaurant on the second floor called the Urban Spoon.  Really good food and reasonable.  I usually have lunch there after leaving the salon.  You can also get the food to go.  

*JitterBug* is right.  I purposely took his picture like that because he was so full of himself.  What I should have done was taken a picture of his face AFTER he saw the picture.  He didnt know how to take me so he walked away.  Im sure I wouldnt have gotten off that easily had I pulled that on a guy in Ocho Rios or Negril.

----------


## *vi*

7/11/14 friday, day 8

Skipped a cooked breakfast this morning, had fruit and hot tea instead.  


TodayFridayI wanted to go to Reach Falls.  Look how gorgeous the morning appeared that day.  It was the perfect day for that 45 minute ride traveling east.  ideal weather for swimming and climbing the falls.  Bet the water is clear and warmfull of little, colorful fish.  I call ONeil to let him know what I want to do today.  Okay he says Im coming now.

Rushed to pack my bag making sure not to forget water shoes and rice for the fish.



He shows up 15 minutes later.  Im so excited that I didnt notice the sad look on his face.  I get in the car all prepared to find myself standing waist deep in that refreshing pool of water

We get to the foot of the lane and he makes a right instead of left.  Oh kayyyyyyyy 

You going into town?
Yeah, me hear a likkle knock so before we drive all the way to the falls Im going to have my cousin listen for it and find where the trouble.

I couldnt respond.  Im already getting disappointed because I know where this is going.

----------


## *vi*

I asked him to stop along the soccer field.  I always find calm there.  The thick mist resting ontop the mountains was plenty that late morning.  The view did keep my words under control.

I reminded him of the plans we spoke about before I arrived.  Remember we agreed certain days were reserved for road trips and certain days reserved for beach?

Rightno problem.  We still going to the falls.

----------


## Schuttzie

Vi!!! I'm just today seeing this!  I've not been on here much at all and haven't seen you report.  I'm so loving your style, dear lady, and your beautiful pictures as always!  You mentioned something about commenting on everyone's responses not being liked by some but it only shows how large your heart and spirit is.  You are an inspiration, for sure.  Port Antonio is my most favorite place in Jamaica and we haven't been back in too many years, sadly (heartbreakingly).  Your pictures show how much things have changed.  Winnifred is my favorite beach and you seem to really enjoy it, too.  I'm much more open and talkative to people a foreign, like you, and want to open up and learn more about their lives and experiences in their culture.

Rock Bottom!  Love that dear man!  Such a wonderful jolly person.  He had given us (me and daughters) a root bracelet for a gift and I never took it off until it broke, at least 4 years later.  I'm at this moment wearing my daughter's because she doesn't wear it and gave it to me.  It's great to hear he has a new place.

Keep on with the great writing and beautiful pictures, sweet Vi!  Many blessings and love to you!

----------


## *vi*

SCHUTZZIE!!!  THERE YOU ARE!!!  Was wondering if I would have to put out an APB on you girl!!!  Im happy you are on board now because, to be honest, the ride really hasnt begun.  (smile) Thank you darlin for such kind words.  Yes, although I like ALL the beaches in Portland, Winnifred is my favorite.  And now that I-Cliff has the drink stand up and running, my favorite spot there is safe!! 

I wish every day I had gotten a picture of Rock Bottom.  He looks great and is happy in his new surroundings.  Broke my heart when the bracelet snapped.  But all the more reason to get back Portland ASAP!

----------


## *vi*

A quick stop at a store for cranberry water on the way to the garage.  Of course I grabbed a small bottle of rumjust in case.



He tells me hell only be a short time.  I say okay and turn on the music while I wait.  The car is not parked right.  All the action is behind me.  I wanted him to come turn it around so I could have a better view, but decided that would be wasting time.  So I sat patiently looking at roadway action opposed to the greasy, dirty mechanics dashing about hauling car parts and tools.  Which would have been more interesting.



Three men came walking across the adjacent lot.  One in his 50s, one around 35 the last not much older than 27.  The 50y.o., of course, caught my eye.  He was extremely handsome in his jeans and white button front shirt.  I admired how the midsecton buttons were straining to keep the shirt closed over that nice, firm, thick belly.  Okay Vi, stop staring and definitely stop drooling.

I look away to adjust the volume on the player when I hear

Wow, hellohello brownin  I look up to see the baby of the bunch smiling and waving at me.  LOL Dont know what made me laugh out loud more, being called brownin or it coming from the youth!!!



Twenty-two minutes slipped by before I realize hes been gone much longer than a couple of minutes.  I open my bag to reach for my phone to call Momz.

----------


## *vi*

Videm nuh have the part.
What part??!?
The part to stop the leak.
Wait I thought someone was going to look at the car then we will be on our way?
Im going to get my cousin to search out the knocking, but for now I came to check for the part to stop the leak.
So you are going to Boundbrook AFTER here?
Yes.
What were you doing all this time???  I mean you could have gone to Boundbrook then come back here to get the part.waitif or when you get the part are you having it installed today?
Yes, I cant drive the car long with that leak.
How long will it take to install?
About 1-2 hours.
Take me to juici patte then drop me off at Shanshy beach.

I sat in the hot car, trying to cool down (anger wise) while he got the patties.  I took pictures and promised myself Im going to have a good time today no matter what.  Dyam good think I bought that rumI have a feeling Im going to need it.





Oh some dusty guy saw me taking pictures of these flowers and asked if I wanted him to pose in front of them...I said "Sure!"  Then he charged me 100J...I got a kick out of that.  I showed him the picture and then deleted it.  

"So now that the photo is gone, I don't owe you anything, right?"
"Yes baby, you owe me for my time."
"How much?"
"50 dolla."

I gave him 100J.

----------


## Schuttzie

Haha!  You know the tricks with them.  Thank you, so much for thinking of me and all the others that you drew in the sand.  Such a sweetheart and so very thoughtful.  Can't believe you remembered all of us.  Ahhh, so wish I could meet you!  We used to stay in Fairy Hill at Wrights Apartments but from searching online, it looks as though, they are not renting out anymore.  I need to find this place that you stayed at and maybe we can check it out and stay in the future.  We were not far at all from Winnifred, my favorite  :Smile:  and spent many hours at that beach when Otis was there and ICliff. 

Your journey is making me want to go back and visit!  It is certainly on our radar.  We've been visiting Puerto Rico a lot, recently.   I so love your wonderful spirit and it shines!
through in your writing!

----------


## JitterBug

portland . . . i long to go there . . . one of these trips . . . thanks vi . . . a car is a must in portland. don't have the patience for a driver . . . 

on one of my "zion country" stays, rock bottom escorted us ladies to under the rock when it  was rocking in the "old days", good man!

you've toured me through all my favorite haunts, thank you.

----------


## *vi*

*Schuttzie*, I appreciate anyone taking the time to even open the report to look at the pictures and maybe read a little.  But I treasure the comments.  Especially the ones Im receiving in this particular report.  

I am not one to promote anything or anyone unless I feel it/they will deliver 100% satisfaction.  Winnifred Breeze would be perfect for you and your hubby and the girls.  I cant say enough positive things about this place or the owners. I stayed at quite a few guesthouses in Portland, but this is it for me.  Ill tour other places, but will only stay there.  

Im glad to know you are traveling, but I feel you truly miss Portland.  So until you return Ill do my best to keep you up to date on the changes and the beauty that will be waiting for you.

*JitterBug*, I want to thank you for your kind words.  Means a lot to me because I know how serious you take your travels to Jamaica.  I really wished I had gone to ALL the places on my wishlist and share those discoveries with you.  It was doable considering the amount of time I was therehowever it meant relying on a driver who wasn't conscientiously prepared to accomodate me.  Youre right, having my own car would eliminate that need, but I love riding/hate driving so Ill need to have more than one driver lined up at all times.

----------


## sandman66

Great report so far Vi. I'm a little put out though, no name in the sand for me  :Frown: (

----------


## *vi*

Oh *sandman*, no and I feel really bad about that.  Just like *Miss Butterfly* I wish I could dash back there to photo sand greetings for you both.  But PLEASE don’t let that keep you from coming in and adding your input and reflections of Portland.

----------


## *vi*

Shan Shy Beach 
Found a spot, secured my things then stepped into the ocean.  I didnt go far because I had to keep an eye on my bag.  That sucked because being shoulder deep in the water is what I needed to take the edge of the morning disappointment off my mind.  Also I knew I would be there a while so I was going to enjoy everything about that beach.

Not many people at first which was nice.  Last time I was here, I had the place to myself.  The owner showed up and introduced herself to me.  Again that was October, so the kids that would be sprinkled on the beach were in school.  Anyway I enjoy the beach more when its overrun with kids of all ages.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## sandman66

Next time Vi, I will hold you to it LOL. So where is Sanshy beach? I'm not familiar with it.

----------


## Sam I Am

Loving this. Such a nice treat to come home from work every night and have this report to look forward to!

----------


## sammyb

Just lovely!

still haven't made it to that beach.  Sandman on the outskirts of town going toward St Margaret's Bay / Buff Bay direction

----------


## *vi*

> Next time Vi, I will hold you to it LOL. So where is Sanshy beach? I'm not familiar with it.


*Sandman* I PROMISE to photo a special greeting from yard to bring back to you and *Mrs. Sandman*.  Shan Shy beach is just as you enter Port Antonio, while the road is still smooth and wide, after coming through Boundbrook.  Its before you reach Juici Patty and the courthouse which are after the bend and on the right side.  Oh if you know where Dickie's restuarant is, the beach is not far from his place.  You have to go down a steep cement drive to get to the beach so you cant see it from the roadway.  I have pictures of that wicked drive.




> Loving this. Such a nice treat to come home from work every night and have this report to look forward to!


And its a treat for me when I see you and others still hanging in with me.  So much more to come *Sam I Am*, hope youll continue to enjoy it all.




> Just lovely!
> 
> still haven't made it to that beach.  Sandman on the outskirts of town going toward St Margaret's Bay / Buff Bay direction


*Sammy*, its definitely worth checking out.

----------


## Schuttzie

I haven't been to Shan Shy Beach, either.  Need to check it out when we return, one day.  Lovely pictures from the that beach, Vi, still tagging along  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Hi Schuttzie, like I said, it is worth checking out.  Especially in the summer when all the shops are open the beach is loaded with families and floaties!

----------


## billndonna

Please keep the reports coming Vi,we are enjoying them and the pictures tremendously!!

----------


## *vi*

Thank you BUNCHES billndonna!!!!!  so glad you are enjoying this so far....more coming right up...

----------


## *vi*

After wading for about 20 minutes, I move me and my stuff from the steps leading to the complex platform to the steps mid-way the platform which I didn’t know were there until I ventured around.  Perfect cozy nook where I can see all the action but none of the action sees me.

I get comfy and begin to reflect on the previous visit here.  I laugh to myself when I realize I always experience “OMG” incidents when I come to this beach.  

Dare I Share???  Why not…..

----------


## Schuttzie

HAHA!  Please, do share!

----------


## *vi*

Like I said, in October 2013 I practically had the place to myself.  No one was out because rain was in the forecast.  Well indeed it stated to come down hard soon after I got there.  I found a nice table in the middle of the complex to settle in and wait for the rain to stop.  I wrote a little, skimmed an Oprah magazine a little and drank a lot. The sound of the rain was soothing and the breeze was like welcomed company.  

(photo from 10/2013)


(photo from 10/2013)


(photo from 10/2013)


Undisturbed and unsupervised I drank more than I usually do during the day.  Besides having to make my way back into Port Antonio alone, I knew all this fluid that went in will need to come out.

----------


## *vi*

(photo from 10/2013)


The rain stopped.  The sky cleared but not sure for how long.  Although tipsy and wobbly I better get moving before the clouds open up again.  I decided to step into the water a little before leaving.  There was a mentally ill man standing next to the fence.  He was holding a casual conversation with himself so I stayed at a distance as I didnt want to intrude.  

The washed up debris was everywhere and that made the beach less attractive so I decided to cut the shore walk short and make my way up.  Besides Im feeling semi-sober and will be able to walk without stumbling into a guard rail or car or wall.  Turn up my music and proceed.

----------


## *vi*

(photo from 10/2013)


The walk up the long, steep drive was more than a challenge because my flimsy flip flops were still wet.  If I walked a normal pace, my feet would slide to the side or worse, they would slip back so I had to step slowly or risk tumbling back down like a 300 gallon beer barrel.  Felt like it took me forever to reach the top.  Out of breath and about to collapse from exhaustion I meet three people coming down.  A driver and two ladies.  All three are Jamaican and all three are young.  The driver and one of the ladies are dressed.  The second girl, who is on her phone, has a body size towel wrapped around concealing her bathing suit.

Nice tunes.  Nice music.  Look like we came late. The party gone left now??? the driver asks.

Okay now Im considering joining them on the beach.  Yeah going back down the steep drive only to have to come back up again.  But they look like fun and I was game.

I go to step to the side to dry my feet.  The second girl, still on the phone, sees my camera and asks me to take her picture.  Surestrike a pose. She did.  Actually three very sexy poses.  The other two are sitting on the rail, smoking a spliff, patiently waiting to go down.  I walk over to show her the photos.  Shes smiling with approval.  Im pleased that she is pleased because I take pride in the pictures I take, even when Im less than soberlol.

You look freaky.
huh??!?excuse me???
You look like youre a freak. She repeats with a big smile.  

Im speechless and unfortunately, clueless.
The look on the other two faces should have tipped me off

Well I answer Back in the day yeah, but not now.
The other two freeze.  The model steps closer to me.  BAM it hits me
Oh WAITumbut with MEN, just men.  I laugh nervously.
She doesnt move. Continues to stand inches away from me talking on the phone.

Im looking at the most beautiful big, brownin woman right now.  You should see her.  Pretty gold skin, curly red hair, full lips.  You should come.  Come now to see this beautiful brownin woman me find. He eyes never broke contact with mine and I was too shocked to say or do anything.

Imagine that.  A woman diggin on me. But not just any woman, a GORGEOUS, body like an ace track sprinter and YOUNG woman.  

She like MEN!! the other girl announced quickly.  W, she say she likes men.

Okay, now thats shocking, but here comes the OMG moment.

W, uses her left hand to secure the towel which is now only draped in front of her.  She tucks the phone under her chin and with her right hand she slowly reaches towards me and cups my right breast. Gives it a gentle squeeze before releasing.  I am motionless.  Dont even think I was breathing.  Im sure I wasnt breahing.

Back in the states, that would have never happened because I would have seen it coming and somehow prevented the advance.  But I was completely off guard until it was too late. She copped  a feel!!!!!!!!!  Okay now I got to beat her down, right???  Wrong.  This young woman would have pounded me senseless before I could even make a fist let alone take a swing.  No sir, I had to give her a pass and then remove my big brownin butt from that scene.

I said I needed to go before it started raining again.  They said good-bye and went down the drive.

LOL only while in Jamaica do I collect such memories and get to share them on a message boardSOME of them.

----------


## *vi*

Anyway, back to the report and presentJuly 2014 day at Shan Shy Beach continues on nicely until ONeil calls to say hes having a lot of problems getting the car right.  This is going wrong.  That is going wrong.  Whine...Whine...Whine...Im running out of money.  Can I borrow $20US? Yeah (insert rollin eyes smilie here)

Im getting hungry so I dig out the beef patty and pinch at it while I watch the ocean activities.  More people have arrived.  Lots of teens doing what teens do

----------


## kaycee

Wow! I had a jamaican lady come on to me too. Lol! It's not just the men... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Schuttzie

Oh, my!  I don't know what I would have done, lol.  Sounds like you handled yourself well and just exited yourself from the situation.  Yeah, I would be pretty shocked, haha, never had that happen before.

----------


## sammyb

> (photo from 10/2013)
> 
> 
> 
> W, uses her left hand to secure the towel which is now only draped in front of her.  She tucks the phone under her chin and with her right hand she slowly reaches towards me and cups my right breast. Gives it a gentle squeeze before releasing.  I am motionless.  Dont even think I was breathing.  Im sure I wasnt breathing.


Girl stop she got a feel...Lawd Have Mercy!

----------


## JitterBug

vi, welcome to the "real jamaica" where anything goes!!! . . . lol . . . i often get approached by women . . . too funny . . . thanks for sharing . . .

----------


## *vi*

*Kaycee* & *Schuttzie*, not my first time being approached but my first time being approached by a Jamaican woman.  And FIRST time being touched.  She was bold.  But yeah, *JitterBug*, "anything goes" is right.  Sometimes I get complacent then boom I’m reminded that I ain’t in the garden state!!

*Sammy*. I'm grateful she didn't have BOTH hands free  :EEK!:

----------


## *vi*

a little pool game going on



Here is the steep drive

----------


## jojo p

Vi,  I am getting such a kick from your report, you travel well solo, just like me.   I to have friends once in a while
hint to come with, I kinda go, uuuh, I don't know....lol  :Smile: 
I swear some think I have a secret boyfriend there.   
Glad to see you had a great time,    I'm counting down till my next reach,  NEWS YEARS EVE , on the beach!!!!!!!
Doesn't get any better than that.

----------


## goldilocks

Wow, that girl was way bold.  Just think of it like the time Diana Ross patted Lil Kim at that awards show when Kim had one breast hanging out. LOL

I don't know, if it was me there might have been a scene.....

----------


## Jim-Donna

LOL AT YOUR TOES~~ This report is just what the Dr. Ordered~~

----------


## *vi*

> Vi,  I am getting such a kick from your report, you travel well solo, just like me.   I to have friends once in a while
> hint to come with, I kinda go, uuuh, I don't know....lol 
> I swear some think I have a secret boyfriend there.   
> Glad to see you had a great time,    I'm counting down till my next reach,  NEWS YEARS EVE , on the beach!!!!!!!
> Doesn't get any better than that.


Hi *jojo*!  Glad you are enjoying the ride.  Im sure you can relate to what solo travelers encounter all the time.  I get the same thing about having a man there.  Sometimes I get people straight and sometimes I let them think what they want.  Ive done three new years eves there.  Its always pretty calm on the beach, but the action on the street is off the chain!!!  People, music, food, noise and cars everywhere.  I dont have to mention the booze because thats everywhere on a regular day lol.  I know you are going to have a blast!!! 




> Wow, that girl was way bold.  Just think of it like the time Diana Ross patted Lil Kim at that awards show when Kim had one breast hanging out. LOL
> 
> I don't know, if it was me there might have been a scene.....


LOL *goldilocks*!!!!  I just had to youtube that incident and ohmygoodness that was just wrong what Diana did!!!  She lifted her arm and welldang.  The Portland chick cupped my boob, not flick it like it wasnt a real part of me.  Didnt make it any better, but not so humiliating.  I wonder sometimes if I would have reacted differently and the answer is NO.  That fit female would have whipped me good if I reacted like I would here.  But because I remained calm and my body didnt react positive to her touch, she understood and left me alone.  




> LOL AT YOUR TOES~~ This report is just what the Dr. Ordered~~


Thanks *Jim-Donna*!!!  LOL

----------


## *vi*

After walking around taking a few pictures I sat down to finish my patty and return to watching the beach scene.  The two girls who sorta claimed this rock as their ocean roost caught my attention.  They had been out there since I arrived but never paid them real attention until now.  They seldom talked to each other but I can tell they were serious friends.  Every few minutes one would hand the other her phone so a photo of a new pose can be taken for admiration or deletion.  Their silent communication enhanced their diva-ness. The intense heat from the sun didnt faze them a bit.  

Each time they posed, I stole the shot.  Watching them got me missing the young girls I work with.  I miss their silliness as well as their drama.  But these ladies were never silly or dramatic.  Just sunbathing divas.

As I was sipping my rum and nibbling on the patty a guy comes over to chat.  His name is Joe.  Nice guy, a chatterbox but not annoying.   He asked to see some of the pictures because he was interested in the camera.  He stopped at this shot and told me he liked it a lot.  I tell him it's one of my favorites.  



Our 20+ minute conversation was cut short when he was summoned to run into to town for bar supplies.  He stood and smiled.  

Please, Vi, promise me you will be here when I get back.  I want to talk to you more.
I cant promise you that.

A lady with long gold braids came and whisked him away.  I did leave before he returned but found out he later ran into ONeil and asked him to deliver his phone number to me.  ONeil didnt tell me about the number until I left Jamaica.  Didnt know what to make of that so I just left it alone.  BUT if I ever run into Joseph again, in my explanation of why I didnt call, Ill be sure to throw ONeil under the JUTA bus.

----------


## *vi*

About to leave when I saw a little boy walking around picking something up from the ocean debris. I saw he was collecting tiny hermit crabs.  Why??  I asked him, but he shied from answering me.  I really wanted to know what he was going to do with them so I decided to help out.  Heres one!...he plucked it from the sand.  Heres another...he rushed to get that one as well.  I decided not to ask the little guy why he was collecting them and putting them in a plastic cup.  I didnt understand nor did my mother understand when I used to stay out late at night collecting lightening bugs in an empty babyfood jar.  It was simply a kid thing.

ONeil called to say the car is NOT running and I would have to find another way back to Fairy Hill.  Irritated because that means catching a taxi to Port Antonio then transfer to another thats going to Boston.  Trying to avoid that, I asked a driver to take me all the way.  When he said $11US because it was a charter ride I kissteet and walked to Juici Patti.  

I didnt want food, I need to use the facilities.

Excuse me, where is the restroom?
To release water?
Umyes.
Its around the corner.  Heres the key.  Dont let anyone go in when you come out please.
Oh sureno problem.

WTH?? Im not a restroom monitor.  And whats with asking what I intend to deposit into the toilet???  Dang and I get embarrassed having to tell women to leave their panties on when trying on swimsuits.  I cant imagine asking people if they have to P or dump a load.

Of course a lady dashed in the minute I opened the door to come out.  I let the girl at the counter know someone got by me and handed her the key.  She was not happy.  Oh well...sorry...lol

----------


## Schuttzie

Bathroom Police, haha!  That can not be expected of any guest.  And maybe it is a flushing issue with the questions.

Shame on O'Neil for not giving you the number.  At least let you decide if you wanted to pursue it or not.  I really like your style, Vi, of just letting the days unfold and your peaceful meditations and reflections.

Oh, I'm almost forgot.  My daughters were picking bottle caps of all kinds on the beach at Winnifred to lug back home to her friend who wanted them for some kind of project.  Everyone on the beach just watched and wondered then starting helping save theirs to give to my girls.  It was really kind of funny.  Even Otis was helping out.  We had quite the poundage to take back home, haha.

----------


## butterfly

Wow, that Boob grabbing thing threw me off guard.  I would've been in complete shock but also would have reacted differently in the states. Three against one would not have turned out too good. lol.  I got hit on once by a woman in Negril, but it wasn't a local but she spoke patois and was a white woman.  I told her I had a man with me, which I didn't and avoided her all night . O'neil seems a little annoying at this point. I would have threw him under the Juta bus also.  lol.

----------


## *vi*

lol *Schuttzie*Bottle caps!?!?  Did you find out what their friend was doing with them??  Too cute!  

ONeil is an excellent driver, but not an adventurer.  Hes becoming more and more set in his ways, not wanting to drive late at night or discouraging longer road trips.  He flat out wont go to Kingston or even Saint Thomas.  That newly developed mentality conflicts with my agenda.  This visit I concluded that he can no longer provide the service I expect and pay for.  

I so appreciate your up building comments and the thoughts you share, Schuttzie.  For someone who has never met me, you know me very well.  Im more peaceful and content when Im in Portland.  Im forced to slow down and pay attention to life and yes, meditate and reflect.   

*Butterfly*, the approach was a tricky situation which I see you understand.  I wish I knew what kind of vibe I gave her so I know not to ever set it off again.  I dont want to bash him because as I said, he is an excellent driver, but ONeil and I just arent business compatible anymore.  He reached OLD before I did and Im older than he islol

----------


## *vi*

7/12/14 - saturday, day 9



Car still in the shop so I wont have a driver this morning.  He said maybe by early evening, whatever that means.  I can get around taking route taxis but I made specific plans.  The day is way too beautiful to fret about it so after breakfast and tidying up the room a little I pack my bag with beach gear.  Ill decide which one to go to once I reach the roadway.

Breakfastcheese omelet again is what I requested.  I love the cheese they use.  


Was thinking Frenchmans Cove but Boston beach is where I decided to hang out. I wanted to be around other people and Im sure there will be plenty in Boston on a Saturday

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## SPARKLE1010

[/QUOTE]     Just had a AWE moment.. I love this photo Vi, Still hanging in there...

----------


## sammyb

> 7/12/14 - saturday, day 9


lovely view from your room!

"We're" at Boston.....so happy are "we" going to have sausage?

Didn't tell you this last reach I tried the chicken sausage....don't ever ever make that mistake, stick to what "we" know.

----------


## *vi*

Heyyyyy *Sparkle*!!!  PLEASE stay close...so many more "ahhhh" moments I want you to see...and feel...

Never tried the chicken sausage *Sammy*.  Thanks for the tip.  Yep, had some NICE jerk sausage that afternoon.

----------


## *vi*

Except for the occasional hello or nod from a gentleman passing by or an ant crossing over my toes, my time there was undisturbed.  No one approached me.  Not even the only two vendors walking the beach proudly displaying their products.  That three+ hour block of peace was what I needed.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Schuttzie

Beautiful, Beautiful, Vi!  Lots of people at Boston, looks like.

We never did find out what she did with the bottle caps, lol.  I think it was one of projects that started out like a good idea but then proved to daunting, haha.

----------


## goldilocks

I am so enjoying this report on an end-of-summer rainy day on Cape Cod.  The view from your room is fabulous!

----------


## *vi*

> Beautiful, Beautiful, Vi!  Lots of people at Boston, looks like.
> 
> We never did find out what she did with the bottle caps, lol.  I think it was one of projects that started out like a good idea but then proved to daunting, haha.


Schuttzie the beach was enjoyed by a lot of folks that day.  More were on top and venturing off to the side.  And a lot of toddlers.  The cutest sight that day was seeing a man holding two wee ones, one in each arm.  Their little arms were wrapped tight around his neck holding on for dear life. 

Regarding the bottle caps, well your girls had a two-fold satisfying experience of helping a friend and cleaning the environment...lol

----------


## *vi*

> I am so enjoying this report on an end-of-summer rainy day on Cape Cod.  The view from your room is fabulous!


Goldilocks, although you haven't experienced that side of the island and admitted you don't know when you ever will, you are STILL enjoying the ride and giving me mighty encouraging props.  Gotta let you know I really appreciate you taking the time to tell me you like what you see and comment on my encounters.

----------


## TAH

Loving this thread, vi.

----------


## *vi*

I was thinking about having a meal at the Great Huts.  Since its on the same road as the Jerk Center, I decided to check out the menu for that evening.  The place is like a fortress.  The property is walled in like GeeJam so someone has to come to the gate and let you in.  I stopped to read the sign stating they charge for tours.  The place is different and somewhat of an odd attraction, but charging as if it were a museum?  

Knocked once, but no answer.  Didnt try again.  Decided to think it overwasnt sure I wanted to dine there alone.   So much doesnt seem to be working out this visiteven when it comes to me making decisions.

----------


## *vi*

> loving this thread, vi.


thank you tah!!!

----------


## Schuttzie

I've never gone to Great Huts, either.  I didn't realize there was a restaurant there but only the huts for guests.

----------


## *vi*

Schuttzie, their restaurant is huge and the furnishing is fantastic.  The area is spacious enough for bands and dancers.  I've never eaten there but I toured the property from top to bottom.  Interesting to say the least, but not sure I would pay to see it.

----------


## *vi*

Took a couple of pictures then stopped for a little jerk sausage on the way out.  No pictures of the food but honestly a photo couldnt testify for the flavor in that sausage!!!

----------


## goldilocks

Oh, I will visit - I just haven't finished the western half of Jamaica yet!

----------


## *vi*

When you do PLEASE let me know so I can celebrate your virgin experience with you  :Smile:

----------


## sammyb

No photo of that sausage because you were trying to eat it too fast dwl!!

 dang I miss it.

Great Huts charges for a tour now, oh my.  

Yes, Schuttzle GH has a fantastic restaurant food is very very good, on Saturday nights they have a cultural show

Carry on Ms Vi.............

----------


## *vi*

Yeah they charge for a tour now...sad ain't it Sammy.

----------


## *vi*

I needed a ride back to the room so I approached a driver asking where he was headed.  Told me anyplace I was going.  Told him Fairy Hill.

Jus you alone??  chartta?
Yes, I guess I sighed waiting to hear how much.
Chree hundred.
LOL I couldnt get in his car fast enough.  He told me to sit tight, he will be right back.  No problem.  As he walked back to the center I fought the urge to ask him to get me some breadfruit.  





I tried to wait until I got to the room to eat the sausage proper with a small salad and a large rum-filled drink.  But once I started nibbling I couldnt stop.  Yes, it was DEElicious unfortunately I didnt buy enough because the delectable delight was gone before the driver returned.    

While sitting in the taxi, I noticed that rasta doll dangling in the little stall.  I liked it a lot.  Never saw anything like it before and I wanted one.  HOWEVER the longer I stared at the swinging rasta the more it started to look creepylike a Negril driver I dealt with a long time ago.  On second thought, I couldnt have that thing in my house.  LOL



Driver comes back with roasted fish, breadfruit and fresh juice.  He apologized for the wait then asked me again where Im going.

Fairy Hill
The scheme or gardens?
Gardens.
You have a house there?  Nice houses up there.
No, just staying at a guesthouse for a few days.

He nestles the fish and breadfruit on the mid console then places the bottle of juice in the plastic cup holder on the door.  Tells me to fasten my belt followed by What are you doing tonight?

I wanted to break down and cry.  For three reasons.  One, he cared to be with me.  Two, I had no plans or a clue of what I wanted to do.  Three, I was mad hungry and the aroma from that fish was taunting my palate BAD.  He reminded me that Im on holiday and how this is Saturday night in Jamaica.  He could take me to the club or to a party at his sisters house.  That was a nice offer, going to his sisters house, but I declined. Factyou dont come to Jamaica then slip into a funk, but I was wallowing deep in one.

I tell you what.  Give me your number and if I dont have a ride tomorrow I would like you to take me to Long Bay beach.

We get to the entrance and I direct him to my place.  I get his number, pay him and say good-bye.  Wowas I looked at the scribbled digits on the paperI didnt get his name.

Once I got settled, I call to see how ONeil made out with the car since I had not heard from him all day.

I have the car since early, around 1:00.
Oh? How does it run?
Good.  The leak stop.  I been on the road.  I saw you in Boston but I had a car load and couldnt stop.  Where are you?
In the room.
You want to go somewhere?
Yeahto Ocho Rios!
He chucklesI growl.
You vexed??  I coming now.  You have rum in the room?
Yeah, but not enough.

----------


## Schuttzie

Good to know about Great Huts.  I was going to say you should have the Boston driver take you to a club that night but it looks like you are going to Ocho Rios.  That rasta doll does look interesting  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Schuttzie, the doll was cute at first, but like I said the face reminded me of a driver I "had" to part ways with...lol  I searched for a female version of that style doll but couldn't find one.  The Boston driver...well...we hooked up, but briefly.

----------


## kaycee

Driver sounded nice...that doll looks creepy to me. Lol!

----------


## JitterBug

great huts . . . the owner has a demeaner that put me off . . . he's a white man and thinks he's african!!! . . . odd to say the least . . . nice place, but rustic, too pricey . . . in the end, not worth the $$$$.

----------


## JitterBug

thank you vi! . . . wonderful report and pics . . .

----------


## TAH

Needs more pictures.
Clap, clap
clap clap clap
...
 :Smile:

----------


## LadyP

Hi Vi,
I am really enjoying this ride.

----------


## mokatee

Vi, not only do you have me hanging on to your every word with your writing your pictures are so vibrant and beautiful  I can feel the spray of the ocean and feel the sun beaming down on me  :Cool:  And the food, all yummmmmerz; even buttered toast looked divine. Stunning view from the verandah. Your adventures are something to behold. Girl you crack me up. I see those jolly chocolates too umm hmm  :Stick Out Tongue:   Long Bay took me back to when I first stepped foot on the beach and Chillout bar in 2011. None of my photos could do it justice, your's are spectaular and breathtaking.  Even with the strong crashing waves it was one of the most tranquil and serene locations that just caressed my soul. I’ll be venturing out to PA for a day soon.  I’m taking notes of your footprints.  Enjoying every dip, sip and turn  :Smile:

----------


## JitterBug

vi, what is the name of the guest house you stayed in? the views are fantastic and i see it's walking disance to winnifred beach . . .

----------


## Schuttzie

Jitterbug~  I remember your comments about Great Huts and many of the places you had to climb all those steps (which is OK) but you have to climb back down every time to use the bathroom.  Not good for the middle of the night, lol.  Plus we always get a place that we can cook our meals.  I think the guest house Vi stayed in wasn't far from where we stayed but it is no longer renting out apartments.

----------


## Pisces

Ahh "The Life of *Vi"
I must say I just love reading your trip reports!!!
Thanks for taking the time to post!!

----------


## jojo p

Where are you Vi, did you go back to Jamaica ?  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Not yet jojo p, lol.  Technical problems plaguing me.  :Frown:

----------


## *vi*

LoL *Kaycee*, I tried to find a female rasta doll but couldnt.  A little more about the driver is coming up.

True, *JitterBug*, although nice decor and interesting layout, the units are not worth the high nightly price tag attached to them.  But I guess a lot of folks dont mind paying for that rustic chic atmosphere because they seem to have a full house often.  Never met the ownerhe sounds as eccentric as the property he owns.




> Needs more pictures.
> Clap, clap
> clap clap clap
> ...


Thank you *TAH*you make me feel like curtsying!!  More photos on the way.




> Hi Vi,
> I am really enjoying this ride.


WELCOME *LadyP*!  Glad you are enjoying the report and thanks for giving me a shout!!

*Mokateeeee Mokateeeee Mokateeeee!!!!*  So happy to see ya darlin.  And as always you arrive on the scene showering me with such colorful compliments.  Thanks bunches! I adore your one-of-a kind vocabulary.  This time its yummmmmerz.  Too cute.  I agree you are over due for a Portland visit, but Teefor a day????  

*Jitterbug,* Winnifred Breeze is about  mile from the road and about a ten minute walk to the beach.  My pictures cant capture the true beauty of the views from that upper unit.  And as I said, the breeze is always blowing because of the way the room sits on the corner. Also it (the breeze) brings NO mosquitoes with it!!!!  




> Ahh "The Life of *Vi"
> I must say I just love reading your trip reports!!!
> Thanks for taking the time to post!!


DWL!!!!  *Pisces* I LIKE that!!!  My life is soooo much more interesting (and unpredictable) when Im in Jamaica.  Situations (good/bad/crazy/unbelievable) seek me out on the regular.  So glad you are enjoying the report and appreciate you tagging along.  So much more to come

----------


## *vi*

O’Neil and I talked and talked and talked.  We came up with and agreed on lots of SWEET plans for Sunday afternoon and the entire Monday.  Traveling to this place…seeing another…I was getting excited about being in Portland all over again.   :Cool:

----------


## *vi*

7/13/14 - sunday, day 10

ONeil is tending to business this morning but will be coming for me around 3:00.  That gave me time to hang on a beach.  After breakfast I called the no-name driver to see if he would be on the road today.  Its Sunday so I took inconsideration he might be off.  Asked if he remembered me, he did.  Asked if hes driving, he is and will passing my way in less than 30 minutes.  Just enough time to gather myself and get down to the road.

Only had to wait 8 minutes for him to reach me.  Two people in the back that left the front seat all for me.  He was on the phone having a heated conversation with someone so no introductions when I buckled up.  

Holdholdhold onhold on. He lowers the phone and turns to me. Where you going, baby?
Long Bay.

He looked less than delighted when I told him how far I wanted to go.  Made me feel like shortening the ride and jumping out at Boston, but I wanted to go to Long Bay so I sat still.  He drives on continuing the conversation.

The first person gets out at the little store in Castle.  She asks him to wait while she dashes in.  Again his face displays fret. She doesn't take long, thank goodness, and we are onward to Long Bay.  

One lady gets out then two miles up, the other leaves.  He asks me where Im getting off.  Told him the second bar after Chill Out.  

You meeting someone?
No.
Can I join you?  I buy my own drink.
Sure.

Still didn't find out the name of this place, but it has become a regular hang out for me.





We sit at one of the tables without knowing each others names.  I can tell he has a lot on his mind and wonder if I were in the mood to be sympathetic.  I guess its too late now.  He asks me what I want to drink, tell him Red Stripe.  He goes to the window and I think, what a cool guy.  He returns with two beers and a half smile.  Looks like hes feeling a little more relaxed.

Whats your name?
Vi, and yours?

A car storms into the drive before he could answer.  He freezes.  I knew when I saw her face he wasn't going to be hanging with me for long.  He excuses himself and trots towards the young, beautiful but mad as a hornet woman.  They have words, but kept their voices between the two of them.  They move further away from me taking their drama closer to the street.

----------


## *vi*

She glances back at me.  I pray she doesnt question me or worse, accuse me of something.

Shes coming towards me.  I take a drink.  He grabs her hand and whatever he said worked because she changed her mind and turned around.  He opens her car door and she gets in.  He shuts the door then gets into his car.  He never turned to say good bye or even give me a last look.  Its okay, obviously I just escaped being caught in a crossfire.  

ahhhhhh the view...it's calling me

----------


## sammyb

awwww pure bliss! so glad you're back online! your photos of Long Bay are always a treat!

----------


## *vi*

Thanks Sammy  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

When I got back to my perch, a young couple had come out to play dominoes.  They were both giggling a lot and loud, distracting me from trying to write.  No, to be honest, I couldnt blame that on themmy thoughts were still all over the map wondering if I would truly do what was planned for this afternoon and tomorrow.  Tomorrow is especially important to me because I would be meeting new people and visiting a property Ive been wanting to tour for a long time.



I get another Stripe.  The young girl is the owners daughter.  She interacts very professionally.  She turned the giddiness off when she waited on me and was all about business.  I was impressed.

The three of us chatted briefly.  I wasnt in the mood for conversation so I excused myself as soon as I got the opportunity.  I was fighting the urge to look at the time.  I had a feeling it was long passed 3:00.

----------


## *vi*

Went back out to walk the beach hoping the scenery would take the time off my mind.





The phone ringsFINALLY!!!  But it wasnt ONeils number.  I answer, it is no-name driver.  

Vi?
Yeah??
I apologize for leaving like that but my girl was vexed and need to cool down.
No problem.
You still at the bar in Long Bay?
Yes.  Why?
I want to come back to keep you company.
NO WAY!  It is best we never know each others nameshave a good evening.

----------


## *vi*

The time is 5:47.  I break down and call ONeil.  He tells me hes in townPort Antonio and wouldnt be in Long Bay for another hour or so.

Hour or so????  

I reminded him about us getting together at 3:00.  What happened to that????

I cominI comin now.  Just let me get two more people to ride down.
WHAT??!!??

I was OUT! Quick gathered my stuff, said good bye to the lovebirds and went to the street to grab a cab.

----------


## JitterBug

you describe events and the words make me feel like i'm there . . .

----------


## Patricia

Vi, I must say, there's never a dull moment in your trip report....and, that's a good thing!!!

----------


## rachel

Absolutely love that second picture - just beautiful !!!




> 7/13/14 - sunday, day 10

----------


## TAH

Ahhh, it gets better!

----------


## billndonna

Beautiful pictures and the words should be in a book,thanks for sharing Vi,it's wonderful!

----------


## brazz

I LOVE that little bar and area around it.  Last time we were there, chill Out was closed so we went to this bar.  Very happy we did....we sat at the benches on the beach....ahhh memories!
Thanks for sharing Vi!

----------


## butterfly

I'm glad the outcome from that irate girlfriend turned out fine.  It would've have been upsetting being accused of something you was totally innocent of.  It look like the no name driver had more intentions than driving you and having a drink.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Welcome Back Vi.... Thought I was going to have to make a trip North to see what was going on...Glad to see your back!!!!  Loving your pictures... and your narratives.. make me feel like I am right there with you...   Hey Mokaatee... :Smile: . Hope you are doing well.... Your ears and nose must have been itching last week... my girls and I were talking about meeting you a few years back... Lots of fun.. and stilll a big thank you!!!!   :Wink:   billndonna.. I have been telling Vi a long time now that she should put pen to paper and write a book....it would be a best seller!!

----------


## Summer

Vi the report was exquisite and the pictures are to die for. I think you should write a book someday...name it Directions to feel good places in Portantonio, it would be a best seller. I have not been on in sometime...life gets in the way but glad I looked in today those pictures are just what I need for this dreary day in Toronto. Thanks again for sharing you made my day perk up.  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## *vi*

> you describe events and the words make me feel like i'm there . . .


Thanks *JitterBug*.  When I relate incidents I tend to be overly expressive (lol like now!).  I want the person to not only understand what Im talking about but feel what I feel.  Happy to know the report still flows like that since Ive cut back and not using my usual mass amount of words.  I must say, this statement coming from you means a lot since I know if something doesnt sound right to you, you would say so.




> Vi, I must say, there's never a dull moment in your trip report....and, that's a good thing!!!


Hi *Patricia*, I dont think anyone who loves Jamaica experiences dull moments.  Simply watching a sunset can be stimulating.  But yeah, unusual moments do seem to swoop down on me at the oddest times.  Some who have traveled with me would shake their heads and say something like this or that would only happen to you, Vi.  




> Absolutely love that second picture - just beautiful !!!


Thanks *Rachel*!  Glad you are enjoying themplenty more on the way




> Ahhh, it gets better!


Hey there *TAH*my reaches arent always smooth sailing from arrival to departure.  Still have stuff to share and hope the report continues to get better.




> Beautiful pictures and the words should be in a book,thanks for sharing Vi,it's wonderful!


Thanks for your support and compliments, *billndonna*.  So glad you are still following along.  




> I LOVE that little bar and area around it.  Last time we were there, chill Out was closed so we went to this bar.  Very happy we did....we sat at the benches on the beach....ahhh memories!
> Thanks for sharing Vi!


*Brazz*, Cool you know of that place!!!  Isn't it the perfect sot to sneak away to???  I was actually switching from the porch to the beach so I occupied the property well.  Except for the sound of the ocean, I was in total bliss.




> I'm glad the outcome from that irate girlfriend turned out fine.  It would've have been upsetting being accused of something you was totally innocent of.  It look like the no name driver had more intentions than driving you and having a drink.


Thing is, *butterfly*, I was feeling him up to that point.  Thick and liked how the green & white striped shirt hugged his belly.  LOL  Plus, oh man, the setting was perfect for that get to know you conversation.  What I've learned about Portland is that it is a true community.  Everybody knows where everybody is at any time.  Im sure she was the one he was talking to on the phone and when he didnt go to her, she found out where he was and went to him.  I didnt fear her as I knew I could calm her down..I just wasnt in the mood for drama since I had my own going on.  Oh and yeah, it also proved him not one of the good men dem.




> Welcome Back Vi.... Thought I was going to have to make a trip North to see what was going on...Glad to see your back!!!!  Loving your pictures... and your narratives.. make me feel like I am right there with you...   Hey Mokaatee.... Hope you are doing well.... Your ears and nose must have been itching last week... my girls and I were talking about meeting you a few years back... Lots of fun.. and stilll a big thank you!!!!    billndonna.. I have been telling Vi a long time now that she should put pen to paper and write a book....it would be a best seller!!


LOOK I was about to shout you out, *Sparkl*e.  Thanks for the compliment darlin, but if I had the time to devote to writing I would love to make an attempt at writing a book or at least short stories.  But anywaydont stay away for so long!!!




> Vi the report was exquisite and the pictures are to die for. I think you should write a book someday...name it Directions to feel good places in Portantonio, it would be a best seller. I have not been on in sometime...life gets in the way but glad I looked in today those pictures are just what I need for this dreary day in Toronto. Thanks again for sharing you made my day perk up.


Ahhhhhh *Summer*!!!  You know how to brighten my day!!  Thanks so much.  You and *Sparkle* made me blush.  As you can tell, I enjoy expressing myself and boast about Jamaica.  Come back when you can because the pictures are going to get soooooooo much brighter they will shine just for you in Toronto!!

----------


## *vi*

After leaving the beach, I decided to walk and not just stand waiting for a cab.  The burnt remains of a small building caught my attention so I closed in to get a better look.  I used the curious moment to get my mind off of my anger, not to investigate.  I didn't wonder what happen.  The longer I lingered and looked around the more relaxed I felt.  I wanted to take pictures because the charred shell still had color as if to say, hey, Im not dead yet.  



As I raised the camera I hear a voice say hello.  Peek around the side to see a young woman smiling.  She first bid me good night than asked how I was. I returned the replies.  She asked, very politely, if there was anything she could help me with.  Suddently I was interested in the remains of this shop.  Obviously it was destroyed by fire but how??  Cooking?  Faulty wiring?  Careless smoking?  Or perhaps a gas leak???  

No, none of those. She said.  Revenge. One person mad with another burnt it down one night.  No one tried to put out the fire.  They let it burn.
Thats so sad.
You dont do people wrong then not do them right or wrong will come back on you.





I think if I asked for more details she would provide them, but I left it at that.  I did ask about the small vacant house directly across the street.  Im always house hunting in Long Bay.  She informed me the place has been empty for a long time and offered to ask her parents if they know the owner.  Cool.  We exchanged numbers.

She did call two days later to give me some information.  Her mother said bad things happened in the house and bad things happens to whoever stays there.  That was good enough to keep me looking elsewhere.

The night ended positive.  I was very satisfied after the fussing and ranting I had to do with ONeil regarding my time.  I felt I finally got through to him making it clear what I expected to do on the days I have remaining in Portland.  

Tomorrow is MAJOR for me.  DontPLEASE dont screw that up.
I wontI wont.  I promise you I will be here at 10:00 in the AM!!!
If you cant, call me. Okay?!?!
Okay, Vi.  I wont have to call you because I will be here.

The sky was exceptionally beautiful that night.  The stars twinkled brightly and the air was empty of humidity.  I stood on the verandah listening to music coming from somewhere out there.  For the moment I felt confident things were going to finally go my way.

Vi, do you want to get food?
Sure, I could eat a little something.
You worry too much.
Excuse you???  If I could rely on you I wouldnt have to worry.
He takes my hand and says Vi, I wont disappoint you.

----------


## *vi*

7/14/14 - monday, day 11

Insert one long 24 hour sigh here..

ALL DAY Monday were spent in an inescapable pit of agitation and discontent.  Neither the awesome breakfast I devoured, nor the blinding sunshine that stayed with me until eveningnot even the many tiny smiling faces I saw could compensate me for the loss I experienced that day.   Even though I didnt bring these sorrowful emotions on myself -- smack in the middle of MY vacation, I wouldnt blame anyone but me.  I am the only one who had the power to prevent the unnecessary suffering when it became obvious.  However all was not lost because it is still MY vacation and I still have the power (and time) to turn things around.  

So with great pain, I surrendered and decided to relocate me.  



END of MONDAY

----------


## *vi*

7/15/14 - tuesday, day 12


After riding for some time I realized I didnt have a place to stay.  I could have waited until I got there to check out spots but I remembered I had written down three properties I was interested in.  Yellowbird, Travelers and Negril Luxury Apartments.  Walters place was at the top of the list so I called him first.  He could accommodate me and at a fantastic rate so I didnt search any further.  Sat back and took in the scenery of a route I hadnt traveled in a long time.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

When I saw that sign I knew it was timeand I didn't hesitate

I hit the reset button to this reach.  

Its going to be okay.   :Smile:

----------


## sammyb

awwwww Shucky Ducky now...let me get my popcorn and chardonnay!

----------


## Summer

> He takes my hand and says Vi, I wont disappoint you.


something tells me you should be careful of this one also  :Wink:

----------


## Schuttzie

I'm still here and loving your writings, Vi!  Beautiful pictures and you invoke all the emotions that you've felt and experienced.  Lovely!

----------


## butterfly

Wow!! Your going to Negril. It seems you might've just missed me. I got there on July 30th. I'm so excited to know what happens next.

----------


## *vi*

> awwwww Shucky Ducky now...let me get my popcorn and chardonnay!


 lol thats a good idea, *Sammy*!!




> something tells me you should be careful of this one also


*Summer*, to make a long unpleasant story short, he didnt keep his word and disappointed me big time on Monday.  I was furious.  If I stayed in Portland, the anger wouldnt go away and my entire visit would have been ruined.  I knew I needed to find another driver when I left in October, but he talked me into giving him another chance.  I did and regretted it.  HOWEVER I normally pay him up front for the entire stay.  I only gave him half this time and I think thats what gave me the charge I needed to take flight.  Had I paid him in full, Im sure I would have removed a car door, the headlights and windshield to compensate for my loss.




> I'm still here and loving your writings, Vi!  Beautiful pictures and you invoke all the emotions that you've felt and experienced.  Lovely!


Thanks *Schuttzie*.  It was an emotional visit.  Im sooo grateful it ended on a high.




> Wow!! Your going to Negril. It seems you might've just missed me. I got there on July 30th. I'm so excited to know what happens next.


*Butterfly*, I got into Negril on Tuesday, the 15th and left Tuesday the 22nd.  So I was a week ahead of you.

----------


## *vi*

I knew when I got to the gate I was going to like it here.  I called out for Lidia, but was greeted by Luna, their Rottweiler.  Okay, I am super afraid of dogs, but not like that driver.  When he spotted Luna, he said he wasnt going inside the gate and told me to pay him so he could leave.  I dont think so.  Told him if he didnt help me get my bags to the door and inside I was only going to pay him half of the chartered fare.  He manned up and got to rollin those bags...sweating all the way.

----------


## TAH

Now we're getting somewhere...

----------


## *vi*

Lidia showed me to my unit and when she opened the door I was speechless.  This place is PERFECT!!!!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!  Beautiful, spacious and all mine for the next seven nights..

----------


## *vi*

> Now we're getting somewhere...


Yes indeed!!!

----------


## *vi*

She and I chatted brieflyjust enough to introduce me to the property and for me to simply adore her!!!  Lidia is a superb hostess, but more about her later.  For now I need to shower, change and get something to eat!!!

ShowerDARN.  I discovered I left my body wash and Summers Eve in Portland.  A woman is faithful to her productsfacial productshair productscleaning products  I would have to go out tomorrow and replace them.  For now its bar soap and plenty of lotion.

----------


## *vi*

After calling & texting a few folks back home to let them know I relocated and why, I made the short walk to the busy main road.  In less than 3 minutes a driver stopped and asked if I needed a ride.  Told him where I wanted to go and asked if it is in walking distance.  He said no.  How much?  100J so I jumped in.

I decided to have dinner at Swordfish.  This restaurant was at the top of my Negril eatery wish list so I had been looking forward to trying the food there for a long time.  The draw for me were the pictures of the upper patio and the amazing view.  I had to see it for myself.  When I got to the top I was more than pleased.  





I was the only one there so had my choice of tables.  Ill sit right here and take it all in.  Im ready to slow down now and allow Jamaica to work her healing magic.  I sip my rum & tonic water.

*sigh*

----------


## Schuttzie

Wow, really cute place!

----------


## *vi*

Schuttzie, the place is beautiful.  Clean, spacious and safe.  I had everything thing I needed.  The AC in the bedroom was awesome.

----------


## *vi*

I had the curried goat which was excellent.  The meat was tender and seasoned well.  I had been wanting a good curried goat meal for months and this dish truly satisfied that craving.  



I sat for a bit watching Negril go about her night time business.

----------


## *vi*

Decided to wander across the street to MiYard for a drink or two.  



Very quiet that night.  About three people outside and maybe four inside waiting for food to take with them.  I got a generous shot of white rum on ice and sat at a table to chill.  Sipped a little of the drink and it numbed my taste buds and seared my throat.  Talk about strong!!  Im a rum drinker and can put it away with ease, but not overproof straight.  I couldnt drink it or I would end up staggering in the wrong direction or passing out on the way.  So I scooped out the ice and carried the rest back with me.  

Grabbed a cab back to the room.  I figured I owe it to my body and mind to not over do it tonight and get some rest.  Yeah, its been a long day, but a good one.  However, I dont intend to retire before 2 AM every night if I can help it so Ill need a driver.  Being this is Negril, I know that WILL NOT be a problem.

Poured the rum into a small empty coke zero bottle and capped it.  Changed my clothes then hopped in one of the most comfortable beds I ever rested upon.  No TV but I had a portable DVD player that I actually bought for ONeil.  Thank goodness I didnt give it to him.  He really wanted this player since he broke the first one I gave him which wasnt as big or fancy.  If he hadnt messed up he would be enjoying it instead of the thing sharing a bed with me all the way in Negril on a Tuesday night.  

That made me smile as I watched the movie Crooklyn and tore the business cards I made for him to shreds. Yup Im feeling much better now

----------


## kaycee

I liked the way you handled the Oneil situation...Good job,lol!


Negril luxury apartments look very nice and you definitely cant beat the price!

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Vi. Luv the pictures of Negril Luxery Apts.  Sorry you were disappointed by Oneal...proud of you for not lingering around ..not a way to spend your vacation that you work so hard for...whew whoo. Let the fun begin can't wait to hear more

----------


## sammyb

Nice photos, do you any of the goat left? =)

----------


## *vi*

> I liked the way you handled the Oneil situation...Good job,lol!
> 
> Negril luxury apartments look very nice and you definitely cant beat the price!


Thank you *kaycee*.  I didnt like how ugly I got with him before I left, but I couldnt help it.  My promise is Dont mess with my time in Jamaica and no one will get hurt..  Well he had to learn the hard way.  It was the price of the apartments that caught my attention because I like cheap, but the accommodations are FAR from cheap.  




> Vi. Luv the pictures of Negril Luxery Apts.  Sorry you were disappointed by Oneal...proud of you for not lingering around ..not a way to spend your vacation that you work so hard for...whew whoo. Let the fun begin can't wait to hear more


Thanks girl!!!  *Sparkle* no telling what the rum would have convinced me to do to him or his car if I stayed around.  I had to get far away from that temptation.  




> Nice photos, do you any of the goat left? =)


lol *Sammy* I WISH!!!

----------


## *vi*

7/16/14 - wednesday, day 13



Up early to a sky full of sunshine and a refrigerator full of nothing.  Im hungry so I head out to look for food.



As soon as I stepped out the gate, a car pulls up.  Driver asked to take me to where I need to go.  Told him I was only going to the corner store so walking wont be a problem.  He smiled and told me it would be a pleasure to drive me a foot if I let him.  Thought that was cute so I got in we drive off.  

Now seewhy didnt you just get in the car in the first place instead of being selfish.
Selfish?!?  You call me selfish??
You have a pen and some paper in that bag?
Yeahwhy??
Take down my number so you can call me later.
SureI make it a point to ride with drivers who insult me.
That wasnt an insult.  I apologize if it sound like a insult.  Take my number.
Okay what is it?
My name Peter.  P-E-T-E
I now how to spell your name.  Whats the number?

We get to the corner.  He asks where Im going.  Told him to get breakfast and asked if he could recommend someplace close by.  He turned right, then drove in the opening between the shopping center and bar.  

They have good food here.  Call me when you finish and Ill take you to where you want to go next.  My number is 876-
Okay, got it.  Thanks Peter.
Dial me now to make sure you write down the correct numbers.
I wrote what you said.  Ill call if I need a ride. How much do I owe you for the ride?
100J.  I wont hear from you.  You too selfish to bother.
Bye Peter.

LOL welcome to Negril!!!  



Had breakfast at juicy something.  Not a bad looking place tucked in the yard at the bend.  No photos of the outside because people were eating and I was too close to not be seen pointing a camera at them while they chew.  The food was okay, but expensive.

----------


## sammyb

Peter...DWL coming from easy going Portland I know you were in shock lol!  Negril not easy.

----------


## JitterBug

vi, did you use a private ride to negril? or knudson part way? curious of cost of private driver . . .

----------


## Sam I Am

Ugh!  I just realized I was in negril that same week.  Too bad...

----------


## Schuttzie

LOL, yeah he was rude.

----------


## *vi*

> Peter...DWL coming from easy going Portland I know you were in shock lol!  Negril not easy.


*Sammy* he was as fine as he was cocky so that should tell why I humored him for those five minutes.  I was hoping he would become a little more Portland for me.    




> vi, did you use a private ride to negril? or knudson part way? curious of cost of private driver . . .


*JitterBug* I hopped on Knutsford to Negril from Ocho Rios.  




> Ugh!  I just realized I was in negril that same week.  Too bad...


awwwwwwwww *SamIA* too bad is right.  So, when are you going to start your trip report????????????




> LOL, yeah he was rude.


But *Schuttzie*, he said he was being honest, not rude.  He interpreted my not giving him business as being selfish.  But he came across more as being a bully than rude.

----------


## butterfly

Too bad O'neil didn't work out, look on the bright side of things.  Had you given him the dvd player and business cards you would've really been disappointed.  It's plenty of times I brought things for people in Jamaica and they attitude changes they show there true self and I regret doing anything for them.  It's a coincidence I was just talking about Luxury Negril Appointments with a friend today who is looking into staying there in November.  I plan on checking it out on my next reach also.  I love Swordfish's brown stew chicken and frequent it plenty of times to enjoy that amazing view.  Juicy J's food is pretty good, I use to drink there blended juice all the time.  On my last reach it was all boxed juice. They have also did some upgrading and added a bar.

----------


## goldilocks

Cute apartment - love the orange tile in the bath.  
Yes, it sucks to bring stuff for folks and then feel like time (and money)was wasted on the effort.  True colors do definitely show out!

----------


## *vi*

Please, *Butterfly*, do check out the apartments.  You will love them I promise.  OH the place I ate at is called Juicy Js???  I never got back but Im going to keep it in mind for the future.  Think I want to give their lunch a try.  ONeil chucked more than the DVD player & cards out the window when he messed up.  I bring a lot of things I use only there then give it to either him or my friend Sandra.  Well he asked for about 8 other items.  They ALL came to Negril with me and I gave them to a deserving unknown there.  I knew it all got to him when he called asking for the items.  What a pleasure it was to say to himyou kissed them all good bye when didnt keep your word t me.

So true *Goldilocks*sucks big time, but we learn, right???  Dont let it stop us from doing for others we meet, just makes us more cautious and selective.

----------


## *vi*

Walked to Value Master to pick up the products I left in Portland.  They actually had a couple of bottles of summers eve on the shelf, but when I saw that 735J price tag I understood why they were still there. I opted for a bar of lavender Palmolive soap.  My body will just have to understand.

After I left the store I searched for a driver to take me to a beach.  Saw an older gentleman standing in front of nice roomy van.  He asked if I needed a ride, told him yes to the beach.  Said he only takes groups but has someone else in mind.  He walks over to the white corolla and taps on the window.  Poor guy was napping.  

He takes single passengers.  This is a good man.  Hell take care of you.

And so begins my experience with drivah A.  Hes A because hes the first driver I added to my contacts and hung out withhis name doesnt begin with an A.  

Told him I wanted to lounge on the beach, but because I was staying on the cliffs I didnt know what properties would allow me to crash for a while.  He suggested Margaritaville so thats where we headed.  drivah A is not much of a talker/conversation contributor but I found him to be a kind, gentle soul.  Someone with an unaggressive nature.  I took his number and said I will call when Im ready to leave.





What a splendid day it is!!!  Margaritaville is the perfect place to chill.  Free lounge chairs (get there early) with umbrellas.  Just tip the working guys who set you up and dig those holes to anchor the umbrellas.  Not easy stuff out in that sun.  Free WIFI but its not consistent.  They wont chase you from a table no matter how long you park there.  The beach has a nice expanse and the stream of interesting people that pass through is quite entertaining.

I stayed inside most of the time doing a little writing and a lot of people watching.  My intentions were to stick around and have a late lunch here.  That is until I saw the menu prices.  I knew they were expensive but GEEEEE I couldnt see myself paying $8 for French fries in a paper cone.  But people were ordering food like it was practically free.  I ordered a bottle of water and a cup of icethat almost broke my morning budget.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Was there for about 2 hours.  Time seem to slip away without notice when you are relaxed and enjoying the moment.  I mean I cant say I was having a ball that afternoon, but I was definitely okay.



I was getting hungry so after counting my hundreds of dollars (6 of them) I had to search for a budge place to eat.  Packed up my belongs and headed west.  Going to take my time looking at the different shops and trying to decide who will get this six-hundred dollarslol

Just a few feet from Margaritaville is a little area where women are selling things.  I was interested in the table of fresh vegetables.  Particulalary the cucumbers so nicely displayed.   I approached and a friendly voice called to me asking if I see something that interest me.  I looked up, smiled and said yes.  The small framed woman came near to me with a smile brighter than the sun.  Your cucumbers are beautiful.  How much??

100J each she responds.
Oh thinking about how much I had on me No thank youI

Then it was like she had a demon in her!!  She freaked out on me bad.  

Dont thank me!!!!  Thank me for what??!!??  You call me over, I come and you want nuttin.  You waste my breath and my time.  Dont stop and ask how much when you nuh gonna buy!!!  Dont say NO THANK YOU to me!!!. 

Oh no, a small crowd is gathering.  Im waiting for someone to shout FIGHT FIGHT!

She waved me off like I was lowly drifter, then stormed away shouting to the other ladies She nuh want nuttin but tell me No Tanks!!  She nuh haffi tank me.  She waste me time!!!!

I was too shocked to move.  I felt I needed to explaindefend myself to her and everyone staring at me.  I could only stand at the table with my mouth wide open shaking my head.  Once she reached her shaded spot next to the other women she continued screaming at me, but I couldnt hear what she was saying.  Just when I was about to slip my hands under the small table and flip it over to watch the fruits and vegetables tumble onto the sand, a younger lady ran to me.  She apologized for the womans behavior and invited me to come look at her table.  I declined but thanked her for extending the offer and calming me down.  

*sigh* No I wasnt going to turn over the table, but I was really upset.  I walked from that point all the way to Alfreds without taking a single picture and barking NO! to every vendor who approached me along the way. 

I got it together when a young woman asked me if I would like a massage.  I hate massages, yet it was something about her smile that told me she knew that but spoke to me because she saw I was troubled.  Her voice and the look in her eye calmed me down completely.  I asked how much a foot massage is.  $10.  Told her I didnt have it on me but would consider having her do it the next day.  She, still smiling, said No Problem, Sweetheart.

I took a minute to stop and notice the ocean and actually laugh when I remember that cranky womans face screaming at me.  I know I was forgetting the incident because I remembered I was HUNGRY!

----------


## *vi*

I didnt call drivah A but decided to hop a different taxi to take me to the room.  After a shower I got a ride back to MiYard for one of those egg sandwiches I read so much about.  The place was just as empty as it was last night. Had a drink, not as strong as before, and listened to music for about 20 minutes.  The sandwich was ready so I went back to the room to eat.  

Didnt realize how big it is so I only ate half.  Not bad and very satisfying.  



While I was watching a dvd, drivah A called to see if I wanted to hang out.  If he had called before I ate I would have gone.  But told him no, perhaps tomorrow.  He was cool with thatI was cool with my second day in Negril.

----------


## JitterBug

all sounds lovely. i debate with myself about staying on the cliffs . . . beach always wins for me . . .

----------


## sammyb

oh Lawd no that beach vendor didn't...................no matter how you have to deal with the hustle, Negril keeps calling doesn't she ..sigh

HUGE egg sandwich wow!

Liking your flow, keep it coming.

----------


## *vi*

I'm a beach gal too *JitterBug,* but I couldn't pass up that rate and it was last minute. It took a little getting used to but I handled it pretty good...especially knowing how to walk the busy road up that end.

I tell you *Sammy*, I knew it wasn't going to be boring in Negril, but didn't think it would be brutal!!!  Portland spoiled me.  LOL  

and thank you both for hangin in with me.

----------


## jojo p

Wow, what a rude lady,  I would of walked away as you did.   People watching, isn't it the best.  When I'm at the beach my favorite thing to do is grab a cocktail at
sunset, and hop up on the lifeguard stand at CoCo ,  to watch the sunset, and people watch, best part of the day !!!

----------


## *vi*

7/17/14 - thusday, day 14

Breakfast in the room.  Mangos that came with me from Port Antonio.  Boy were they sweet.



Decided to hang out at Travellers today.  I thought about having breakfast there but the mangos were plenty so maybe lunch.

----------


## *vi*

> Wow, what a rude lady,  I would of walked away as you did.   People watching, isn't it the best.  When I'm at the beach my favorite thing to do is grab a cocktail at
> sunset, and hop up on the lifeguard stand at CoCo ,  to watch the sunset, and people watch, best part of the day !!!


Now jojo that sounds like something I would like to do but I don't think I could hop up on the lifeguard stand...LOL  Yeah she was rude and honestly, I didn't know how to handle it.  When the people came around they looked at me like I did something wrong.  Oh well it was all a part of the experience.

----------


## butterfly

I love the restraint you had with that vendor. I would've wanted to defend myself but it would'nt be worth it, giving people power to destroy your mood. I've learned to just ignore miserable people who welcome a fight to let off some steam.   I love the egg sandwiches at miyard also. Travelers bring back so many memories I use to frequent it before they made all the upgrades.  I took my mom there on vacation and they accomodated us with a ramp because she was in a wheelchair.  I recall sending her to the bar to get us ice cold redstripes.  I remember the smile on her face as she rolled back and forth down that lane to the bar.  She also made friends with the owner and I have pictures of her with the red stripes and the owner, Mr. Welllington.  He use to own a taxi company in Brooklyn, New York.

----------


## goldilocks

Negril does keep one on their game.  My beach spot is Coconut International, down near the Traveller's end of the beach in the Bar B Barn, Mom's Place area.  Good food, good people.  Coletta's up near Shamrock, Jah B's cottages area is my go to for great and inexpensive box food.  

I've seen and been in disagreements/situations a brewin' that ended with a simple "Have a blessed day" and walk away.  It's all part of the game that is Negril.  Does sometimes get tiresome.  And those drivers (and others) can be bossy; "take my number, go here, don't go there."  Whatever dude, I've already got a plan.  I don't know if they are just used to herding clueless tourists or trying to see how compliant I may be, but I am neither clueless nor compliant so I mess with their heads a bit.   :Cool:

----------


## butterfly

Goldilocks, Coconut international is my "go to" place as well Angela and Kiddy are good people.  I kind of adopted there grandson Junior since the age of 2, every visit I bring him things.

----------


## kaycee

Vi, you are a good one. That lady would have ended up with sandy vegetables...Lol!


Mango looks good! I can tell it's sweet,yummy!

----------


## Summer

Oh Vi, words cannot describe this report. It is sweeter than the pineapple you were eating.....I was swimming along in the ocean, eating the pineapple and mango I can still taste those fruits yum yum yummy. You really outdid yourself this time. Now that female that grabbed your boobie ...she will try it again with someone else and she will not be so lucky. Dong something like that could just bring on your demise. Looking forward to more and thanks for sharing   :Smile:

----------


## mokatee

Yes Vi,  I’ll only be venturing through Ochi and PA for a day but I will take what I can get.  Glad the Oneil situation didn’t sour the remainder of your trip. You’ve had some nyce accomodations, real chill and beautiful. To encounter your Negril driver after being in your Portland zen zone, nah easy, but he learned that day lol. You discovered swordfish, yayyy, I enjoy the view, vibe and all of the meals I’ve had at there and they have ice cream too. Could you make that mango look anymore tantalizing, geeze, I tried to lick the screen  :Wink:

----------


## JitterBug

hi vi, any more?

----------


## *vi*

> Travelers bring back so many memories I use to frequent it before they made all the upgrades.  I took my mom there on vacation and they accomodated us with a ramp because she was in a wheelchair.  I recall sending her to the bar to get us ice cold redstripes.  I remember the smile on her face as she rolled back and forth down that lane to the bar.


Butterfly, what an precious memory of your mom that will bring you lasting smiles. So glad the Wellingtons treated her like royalty.

----------


## *vi*

> ...Whatever dude, I've already got a plan.  I don't know if they are just used to herding clueless tourists or trying to see how compliant I may be, but I am neither clueless nor compliant so I mess with their heads a bit.


SWEET!!!  I feel you Goldilocks!!!  I stopped by Coconuts and met the owner, I think she was the owener, but anyway they were closed for a couple of days for repairs.  Didn't make it back before having to leave.

----------


## *vi*

> Oh Vi, words cannot describe this report. It is sweeter than the pineapple you were eating.....I was swimming along in the ocean, eating the pineapple and mango I can still taste those fruits yum yum yummy. You really outdid yourself this time.


 Summer thank you so much for your very inspiring comments...you certainly know how to keep me lifted.  More on the way.

----------


## *vi*

> Yes Vi,  I’ll only be venturing through Ochi and PA for a day...You discovered swordfish, yayyy, I enjoy the view, vibe and all of the meals I’ve had at there and they have ice cream too.


 Mokatee, I know no matter how small the taste Portland will satisfy.  I really like Swordfish so much I ate there twice that visit.  The view is magnificent.

----------


## *vi*

> hi vi, any more?


Hey JitterBug...more on the way

----------


## *vi*

> Vi, you are a good one. That lady would have ended up with sandy vegetables...


LOL @ sandy vegetables!!!   TRUST kaycee...that almost happened.

----------


## *vi*

Found a sliver of a slot to park and chill in.  Wasn't easy because the beach area here is small and the lounges in the shade are few.    



No problem.  As long as I can get my wide hips off and on this thing without kicking the person beside me onto the sand.



Before I start to do whatever, I strolled next door to Errol's for a beer.

----------


## *vi*

Really nice place but the beer wasn't cheap.  I scanned the menu from Keney's the chinese restaurant but didn't see anything I wanted.  Was more interested in a patty or jerk pork.

----------


## *vi*

I did a lot of writing before having to move me and the lounger from under the heat of the sun.  I saw that I was ready to open up about Portland and the bs that drove me away from her.  Oh well I'm grateful for one being able to enjoy the the flexibility Jamaica provides.  

As I was writing a gentleman introduced himself to me.  Nice opening line.  Asked me if I were writing a novel or short stories.  Told him it was a journal.  I record the previous days activities.  He asked "So if I see you tomorrow you will have something in there about meeting me in the journal?"  "Yes, but its up to you whether it will be something good or bad."  He asked if we could meet for drinks later...to my surprise I said yes.    





Look, not going to keep anyone in suspense about him.  We were to meet at MiYard that night, right???  Well I shower and pick out this cute little black & white sundress...one with the strap that ties around the neck.  I even tussled with my lace-up sandals that take forever to get each leg laced evenly.  Hopped a cab to MiYard and waited...and waited...and waited.  I call him to see if he's still coming.

"Hi, are you still coming to MiYard?  I'm here looking semi-cute but have no one to confirm that."
"Oh BaYbeeeeeee, I don't have taxi fare to come all the way to the west end.  I want you to come to Travellers.  I will meet you there.  But give me about one hour.  Is that okay??  You think you can be here in one hour?  Hello???  Hello???  Vi??  Hello??"

Yeah, after the third hello, I hung up.  I mean not only did he stand me up, but wanted me to come to him.  I don't think so.  

He better be glad I don't put his sorry soul on blast.  cha!

----------


## *vi*

PATTY TIME!!!!





Genips for a likkle snack

----------


## JitterBug

good thing you took it in stride . . . but i think he will show up again . . . things don't change much in that department . . .

enjoying your writing . . .

----------


## kaycee

*sigh* Men...

----------


## 68Stang

Not all Men are like that...but then I'm not Jamaican..  Love the report Vi.. :Cool:

----------


## jojo p

> *sigh* Men...


LOL !!!!
Vi, you seem like a strong, sassy lady, I like your style !

----------


## Patricia

I'm glad you're now in Negril....we just returned & this hits the spot  :Smile:

----------


## sammyb

Loving every second!

----------


## *vi*

> good thing you took it in stride . . . but i think he will show up again . . .


He did *JitterBug,* but he just gave me a nod, smiled and walked away.  Like *kaycee* said "men?"

----------


## *vi*

> Not all Men are like that...but then I'm not Jamaican..  Love the report Vi..


Hi there 68Stang thanks and welcome to the ride.  No, not even all Jamaican men are like that, just the TIRED ones like Pa... ooops"

----------


## *vi*

> LOL !!!!
> Vi, you seem like a strong, sassy lady, I like your style !


Hi jojo, and thanks for hanging in.  Sometimes I have to be "overproof" Vi.

----------


## *vi*

> I'm glad you're now in Negril....we just returned & this hits the spot


awwwwww sorry to hear you are no longer there.  But hopefully your visit was wonderful and memorable.

----------


## *vi*

> Loving every second!


Thanks girl!

----------


## *vi*

Since I'm not staying here and didn't go inside, I can't comment on the room renovations however I notice much newness to the outside.  New deck.  New furnishings. New staff.  New menu.  I wonder if the cabins are misquito proof now????  The upgrades I can see are nice and I'm sure the rooms are impressive as well.





Romeo is still here and he remembered me.  Ordered a club soda, a couple of lime wedges and a shot of white overproof.  LOL don't fret, even if there is no sign posted I still arrive BMOB.  Hey I'm a solo travelette on a budget.  



Oh my goodness this is a PERfect DAY!  If I can fit it in, I might take a sail out to Booby Cay.  Looking at that glass bottom boat adrift in my view gave me the idea.  Finished my drink I decide to go over and get a rate.  Wait, the captain looks familiar.

----------


## *vi*

It's Captain Billy.  I met him about seven years ago and although he looks a little older, I told him he hasn't aged a bit...and he agreed.  OKAY!!!  But I do and always will adore me some Captain Billy.

He's going out in the morning.  Gave me a good rate but I can't sail and not drink and I don't drink before 2:00 so told him that wouldn't work.  We chatted for a few minutes getting caught up on each other's business...only the interesting parts so it was a short conversation.  Nice seeing him just the same.

----------


## *vi*

Fast forward after leaving the beach, after a long hot shower, after lacing up these impossible sandals and after being stood up, I leave MiYard and head to the Sky Bar.  I'm going to have dinner there.  Or at least I thought I would be dining there.

As I entered the drive, a very handsome man wearing a baseball cap turned backwards greeted me.  Oh nice, a curbside escort is much more fun than valet parking...I like the service already.

He introduces himself.  Dan, one of the owners.  I told him I'm here for dinner.  That's when he said they aren't serving meals, only drinks because things are so slow.  He never lost his enthusiasm or cordial  manners even as he talked of a not so positive situation.  He asked about me.  We discovered he used to live in Trenton which is an hour from me.  That was cool.  The business has it ups and downs.  I told him I hope the upcoming influx of ATI partiers will be the turning point he and his partners need.  He simply smiled and readjusted his backward baseball cap.

He invited me to go up and have a drink.  Because I was beyond hungry, I told him I had to get something to eat and that I was going next door to Sword Fish.  

"Have you eaten there before?"
"Yes, two nights ago was my first experience."
"No kidding.  The food any good?"
"Very good.""
"Maybe I'll check it out."
"Nice meeting you Dan.  I'll be back for a drink before I leave Negril."
"Please do Miss Vi."





[

and I remembered reading someone rave about their coconut shrimp so I decided to try the dish.  Fantastic.  Been wanting them for a long time and their's was excellent.

----------


## *vi*

Went down to sit and wait for my driver.  Turned up my music to keep me company.  All of a sudden I here "Hi Miss Vi!"  I turned to see Dan's smiling face along with four of his friends.  Said they decided to have dinner there.  

Zapp & Roger's song "DoWaDitty" was playing.  A VERY cute and VERY thick guy in the group said he was coming with me and my music.  He reminded me of a young HeavyD.  He danced a little.  Not Bad.  They all went upstairs and I decided to wait outside.  Too beautiful out to be in.  

The treefrogs was making better music for me while I waited so I turned off the player and enjoyed the chirping chorus.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

> It's Captain Billy.  I met him about seven years ago and although he looks a little older, I told him he hasn't aged a bit...and he agreed.  OKAY!!!  But I do and always will adore me some Captain Billy.
> 
> He's going out in the morning.  Gave me a good rate but I can't sail and not drink and I don't drink before 2:00 so told him that wouldn't work.  We chatted for a few minutes getting caught up on each other's business...only the interesting parts so it was a short conversation.  Nice seeing him just the same.


Awe  Captain Billy... He hasn't changed at all... Nice seeing he is still on the sea.  Hope all is well with him and his family.

----------


## jojo p

Omg Vi,  DoWa Ditty by Zapp ?!    The Gap Band, and Zapp, my favorite all time old school music,   you travel in style    :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Schuttzie

I"m still tagging along and enjoying all your writing~   :Smile:

----------


## kaycee

Vi, you love a thick man, huh? Lol! I've seen a few nice ones myself. :Smile:

----------


## sammyb

The Shrimp looks good!  Capt Billy agreeing that he hasn't changed a bit lol! I too was impressed with the renovations at Travellers wish I'd seen their rooms.  Did you check out karaoke?

----------


## *vi*

> Awe  Captain Billy... *He hasn't changed at all.*..


I KNOW!!!!  Sparkle I was like this man still has the face of a young boy!!!  His sons are doing well and yes, he's still doing what he loves, sailing the ocean while flashing that smile.

----------


## *vi*

> Omg Vi,  DoWa Ditty by Zapp ?!    The Gap Band, and Zapp, my favorite all time old school music,   you travel in style


jojo!!!! LOL true those two groups will get you on the dance platform guaranteed!! When you get a chance, listen to Roger & Zapp ft. Shirley Murdock "I Will Always Love You" ohmygoodness...so far theirs is my favorite cover of that song.  

Listen, I travel with 3 mp3 players so I get my musical fix satisfied whenever I need said...brap brap brap

----------


## *vi*

> I"m still tagging along and enjoying all your writing~


Schuttzie I'm happy to know you haven't lost interest in the report.  I mean, I know you've embraced Portland same as me so I was worried that you may be disappointed I didn't remain there until departure.  But don't worry...I can't stay away from the place for too long.

----------


## *vi*

> Vi, you love a thick man, huh? Lol! I've seen a few nice ones myself.


aaaaawhaaaaa???? girl please forget the six pack, kaycee, I tell you, my thirst can only be quenched by a keg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

> I too was impressed with the renovations at Travellers wish I'd seen their rooms.  Did you check out karaoke?


Dang I missed karaoke at Travellers, sammy.

----------


## Schuttzie

I can't lose interest in your reports, sweet Vi!  They are too good and anywhere in Jamaica reporting is a bonus  :Smile: 

I just got a little busy to come on much.

----------


## *vi*

Appreciation and "hugs" to you *Schuttzie* You do yours and come back when you can...

----------


## *vi*

7/18/14 - friday, day 15

Friday morning in Jamaica.  Unless you are packed and the next item on your day's agenda is to get to the airport on time,  could there ever be less than a fab Friday morning in Jamaica??

Asked Lidia about staying one more night and she said thats fine so that means making reservations with knutsford negril for the ride to the airport along with arranging a ride to the bus.  I would have to take the 7 AM bus to Montego Bay.  That sucks, yeah, but for me, getting up at such a painfully early hour in Negril is better than spending the night in Montego Bay.

Linked with Drivah A and he's cool with taking me to the bus.  Great.  Now breakfast.  I asked Lidia what place does she recommend for breakfast.  I wanted an omelette with extra cheese and whatever else the chef can pack into it.  She suggested Cafe Goa.  That sounded like a morning dining plan to me.



I couldn't find it at first because its frontage and entrance are adorned with lush foliage and a small placard sign.  I was surprised when I got in. The inside is bigger than one might think when judging from the outside as I did.  Inside there was only four others sitting at the bar so I had my choice of table.

[/URL]



The internet was down so I chilled with my music while waiting for my breakfast.

----------


## *vi*

Callaloo & cheese hit the spot.  Light, fluffy and full of flavor.  No skimping on the callaloo was appreciated.  I usually bathe my eggs in ketchup, but not this time.  A little black pepper for garnish and a fork were the only things that touched it before reaching my mouth.  I will return.

----------


## *vi*

The sun is intense today.  Dangerously, blistering hot.  Just the way I like it.  No chance whatsoever of snow.  





I get into a cab without knowing where I wanted to go.  I can tell he's a young driver with old patience.  I blurted out the first place I could think of...Margaritaville.  Him screw up him face.  I couldn't wait to get out of his car.  I worried he would charge me double fare because I'm taking up the space for two people,

----------


## *vi*

I remembered *sammyb* buzzing me to check out Drifter's Bar.  Took a picture of the sign, but never made it back there.  Next time.

The driver slowed down so I could get out.  I was proud of how I timed my foot hitting the road as the car came to a coasting roll.  Made it to Margaritaville without a bruise or broken legs.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## JitterBug

over so fast?? . . . seems like you just got to negril . . .

----------


## Schuttzie

The last day is always so sad to me.  So you don't like MoBay even for one night, lol?  We usually will stay our last night in MoBay as we always have a long travel day ahead.

----------


## JitterBug

i don't like mo bay either schuttzie . . . it's only an hour ride from negril to mo bay . . .

----------


## Schuttzie

It is usually when we come from Port Antonio that we stay there the last night otherwise we wouldn't really want to be there, either  :Wink:

----------


## billndonna

VI,you do an amazing job of making us feel like we are in Jamaica.Thank you so much for taking us on your vacation with you,you did an awesome job.May all your trips be as much fun as this one was!!

----------


## JitterBug

i second that vi . . . i feel like i'm tripping with you . . .

schutzzie, i've always driven in from porty on the day of departure. usually leave around 6 a.m. and reach in plenty of time . . . love that early morning ride, peaceful . . .

----------


## *vi*

> over so fast?? . . . seems like you just got to negril . . .


LOL I realize I didn't make that comment clear JitterBug.  When I asked Lidia about me staying one more night, that meant I would be leaving on Tuesday, instead of Monday like I originally booked.  I was to spend Monday night in Montego Bay but I'm staying in Negril until departure.  I had to let her know as soon as possible about extending.  

So as of this day that I'm writing about, Friday 7/18 I still have four more nights in Jamaica.  I left on Tuesday the 21st so you and others have to suffer through four more days of my pictures and ramblings of that July reach...sorry...

----------


## *vi*

> It is usually when we come from Port Antonio that we stay there the last night otherwise we wouldn't really want to be there, either


YES *Schuttzie* me too.  I usually stay in Ocho Rios my last night because of the long ride from Portland.  I made reservations in Montego Bay based on my original Port Antonio plans.  Montego Bay instead of Ocho Rios because the flight was so early.  But since I relocated to Negril and the ride is much shorter, I decided to cancel MB and stay put in Negril

*JitterBug*, I admire ANYONE female who drives in Jamaica.  Not that it is scary, I HATE driving.  Besides some of the chauffeurs can make the ride extra special. lol

----------


## *vi*

> VI,you do an amazing job of making us feel like we are in Jamaica.Thank you so much for taking us on your vacation with you,you did an awesome job.May all your trips be as much fun as this one was!!


Thanks for the kind words billndonna.  It's a pleasure having you join me.

----------


## Patricia

Oh, good...4 more days  :Cool:

----------


## butterfly

Captain Billy looks like a younger version of Toots from Toots and the Maytals.  It feel like I am actually on vacation along with you the way you express yourself writing your trip reports and your photography.  Everyday I check to see ifyou started writing a new adventure.  I never was a fan of Montego bay, I stayed at doctor's cave and left after 3 days and went back to Negril.  I contacted the owner of Negril Luxury apartments regarding staying there.

----------


## Schuttzie

Me, too, I'm glad of 4 more days!

----------


## kaycee

Good stuff, Vi!! Feels like I'm there.  :Smile:

----------


## TAH

tick tock
tick tock
 :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

> I contacted the owner of Negril Luxury apartments regarding staying there.


COOL!!!  *butterfly* you won't be disappointed.

More on the way *Patricia,* *kaycee* and *Schuttzie*.  LOL @ *TAH*!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

The main purpose of returning to margaritaville was to linger on their wifi and splurge for another bottled water.  Lots of folks at mville today.  I felt like turning around and going back but an empty table to the side looked safe so i claimed it.   





No wifi.  A waitress said sometimes the signal goes in an out.  Maybe.  But that was my cue to move on.  It was begining to feel like Ocean City NJ.

----------


## *vi*

Took my time reaching my goal getting to Travelers.  Its HOT so my pace is slow taking advantage of any small patch of shade I could find.  Of course I took pictures along the way.  Not really thinking about anything. just appreciating the sunshine, blue sky and the waves taunting me to my right.

I look to see the cranky fruit vendor at her table.  She had more vegetables on display and although tempting, I couldn't walk over and give her a little business after the scene she caused the other day.  But I made sure she saw me.  She looked away and I continued walking.

----------


## *vi*

It was a peaceful stroll along the shore...until

A gentleman promoting a massage place approached me to ask if i would be interested in their services.  I said no to everything he offered.  When he got to the end of his list, he bid me a pleasant afternoon.  I returned the same and took a few steps onward with my journey.

Just as I was about to take a picture of a lovely ocean scene as there were plenty that afternoon, a wiry, beach dwelling rasta faced me and loudly asked me 

"What is it????  Are you afraid of Jamaicans or do you dislike or distrust Jamaicans?  I see you walking alone everyday.  You dont talk to anybody.  You dont want anybody to talk to you.  You always look angry and mean."

_oh for heavens sake...scolded again??!?!!_ 

He waved his arms like I was a hopeless case.  Added how I like loneliness and being in a world full of people but living among them all alone.  

"Go..." he roared and shooing me on..."Go continue on and enjoy your loneliness.  Have lots of fun in your lonely world."

Okay, even if I did have my pepperspray tucked between my breasts, no matter how tempting it would have been to spritz him just to shut him up, I wouldn't because I guess I do look out of place walking that long stretch without a companion(s).  The only people walking alone are moving vendors.  But what I dont understand is why being solo bothered him so much he went on a rant in like that in public.  

I need shade and to compose myself.  I needed the shade most of all.

----------


## goldilocks

Well, you were enjoying your solitude before he came along....he just wanted your attention.
I've had plenty of folks approach and try to "read" me.  Hey, I'm alone because I get along quite well with myself!

----------


## Schuttzie

Nothing wrong with enjoying your own company.  As goldilocks said, he was just probably wanting your attention although going about it the wrong way.  Beautiful pictures!

I wouldn't want to buy anything either from the fruit lady.

----------


## JitterBug

the unwanted attention can be a buzzkill for sure . . . you can handle it!

----------


## *vi*

> Well, you were enjoying your solitude before he came along....he just wanted your attention.
> I've had plenty of folks approach and try to "read" me.  Hey, I'm alone because I get along quite well with myself!


goldilocks,I hear you...most men who approach me feel I need company but the right one hasn't crossed my view yet.  They think they are the one I've been holding out for so they give their skills a try.  When I let them know my deal, they move on.  This guy took my being alone as being anti-Jamaicans?? He didn't appear to want my attention.

----------


## *vi*

> Nothing wrong with enjoying your own company.  As goldilocks said, he was just probably wanting your attention although going about it the wrong way.  Beautiful pictures!
> 
> I wouldn't want to buy anything either from the fruit lady.


lol Schuttzie, I'm so glad she saw me and I saw her seeing me walk by.  Her table was full...shame, but I do hope she did well that day.  About the angry man, no it wasn't about getting my attention, I think it was personal.  Perhaps he approached me in the past but I blew him off.  His reaction was more pride motivated than attraction.

----------


## *vi*

> the unwanted attention can be a buzzkill for sure . . . you can handle it!


buzzkill is RIGHT JitterBug.  He pegged it right when he said I was mean... cuzzzzzz I was as I continued the walk.

----------


## *vi*

I begged the security guard to let me rest at a table.  He said no problem.  That surprised me.  He came and sat beside me, that surprised me more.  But he was concerned, not interested.  I looked pretty ragged approaching him after walking in the sun + HEAT combined with the unexpected bashing so I can understand him being courteous but cautious.  

I was still hot, but not angry.  

"Do you want water?"
"No, I'm not thirsty.  Just need to get my strength and wind back.  But thanks for offereing."
"I saw that guy yell at you."
"Yeah??  I'm sure all of Westmoreland heard him.  I didn't handle him right.  I should have said something to defend myself.  Where am I?"
"Cocolapalm" He pointed to the HUGE sign to my right.  "Cocolapalm" he repeated in case I couldn't read.

"Nice beach set up."
Felt good sitting there and the small talk was cool as well, but I have to get moving or surrender to the elements and grab a taxi.  No, I'm so near so I'll keep walking.

"Appreciate you letting me rest here, but I've got to get to where I'm going before someone else feels the need to berate me like a child."

He chuckled like he understood, like he was there as a spectator.  OH my please don't let me find out the was there and didn't try to defuse that character   Oh well

----------


## goldilocks

Beach Theater - you're a part of the cast, whether you want to or not!  when they begin to give me that "you're a racist" crap cuz I'm not buying their stuff I sometimes laugh and come out with "Yes, I'm a lesbian racist - gweh fram mi now."  Once I said "Yup, I'm racist - I can't stand white people"  - they had no words for my white self.  

I enjoy most of the vendors, and even the outright hustlers,  but I figure if some annoy me, turn about is fair play.

----------


## *vi*

ahhhh Miss Goldilocks...much respect.

That's why I appreciate comments from you and others who understand that my visits aren't like the norm.  To me, Negril, like this message board, is challenging territory.  I love Jamaica! so much that I arrive with a lot of humility stuffed in my carry-on.  I seek only "my" place(s) within her many hills, valleys and housing schemes without disturbing the residents.  You are absolutely right, that guy was angry I wasn't sticking to my script.  One written for an obese, single, foreign woman who made it through customs without losing a (baggage) pound.  When he saw me, I was alone (again) when I should have been walking the beach with him or a carbon copy.  

lissen me now...

This is not what I've become used to.  As long as I've been traveling to the east coast, I've NEVER been approached by someone like him or the cranky produce lady.  Like I said, I love Jamaica too much to trip about such less positive individuals ...instead...I'll write about them.  Photos not necessary, nuh true???

----------


## mokatee

> "What is it????  Are you afraid of Jamaicans or do you dislike or distrust Jamaicans?  I see you walking alone everyday.  You dont talk to anybody.  You dont want anybody to talk to you.  You always look angry and mean."
> 
> _oh for heavens sake...scolded again??!?!!_


Oh fatha....I walk the beach alone and by the time I go from Sun Beach to SeaWind someone has walked along side me asking why am I walking so fast (I'm trying not to catch any "lint" that tags on) or why do they always see me alone.... 

Vi, I'm enjoying your report and hanging on to every colorful word, it's tasty!

----------


## *vi*

LOL you have a gift for being honest blended with witty without being rude.  I wish I were like that.  Instead, it's best for me to look at them as if I don't have a thought in my head then to tell them what they can't do for me.  So glad you are still hanging with me Tee.

----------


## *vi*

Today's walk was less pleasant than the other day's.  I keep telling myself, it could have been worse.  Even under the perfect sky.  Or standing in view of the most majestic waters.  Bad situations can always be badder.  But what type of person clings to anger once they see a bright, colorful parasailing shute drift by?????

Not Meeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## *vi*

Was planning to land on Traveller's beach but made a detour at Alfreds.





Their wifi was streaming perfectly, but I couldn't focus on the the dang keyboard...wonder why

----------


## sammyb

> ahhhh Miss Goldilocks...much respect.
> 
> That's why I appreciate comments from you and others who understand that my visits aren't like the norm.  To me, Negril, like this message board, is challenging territory.  I love Jamaica! so much that I arrive with a lot of humility stuffed in my carry-on.  I seek only "my" place(s) within her many hills, valleys and housing schemes without disturbing the residents.  You are absolutely right, that guy was angry I wasn't sticking to my script.  One written for an obese, single, foreign woman who made it through customs without losing a (baggage) pound.  When he saw me, I was alone (again) when I should have been walking the beach with him or a carbon copy.  
> 
> lissen me now...
> 
> This is not what I've become used to.  As long as I've been traveling to the east coast, I've NEVER been approached by someone like him or the cranky produce lady.  Like I said, I love Jamaica too much to trip about such less positive individuals ...instead...I'll write about them.  Photos not necessary, nuh true???


Love LOVE your photos BUT Lawd have mercy when u share your thoughts ...pure poetry

----------


## Schuttzie

Agreed, sammyb, pure poetry!  We all want those special nooks and crannies that we can rest our souls and hearts in to rejuvenate on vacation.  That is why we go, not to be harassed. 

You are right to not stay angry, Vi, and try to continue to enjoy your vacation  :Smile:

----------


## goldilocks

Ahhh, coming into "my" stretch of beach now - thanks for these!

----------


## jojo p

Alfreds..... my favorite spot on the beach.   Last time I swam out to that dock, warning, it is farther out than you think. Now with the jet skis back, (ugg!) I wouldn't do
that anymore. Did you eat at Alfreds, some good food there.   I also love dancing there at night, any dancing coming up Vi ?  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

> Love LOVE your photos BUT Lawd have mercy when u share your thoughts ...pure poetry


Thanks Sammy...expressing myself comes easy when I'm in Jamaica...pleasant and unpleasant the thoughts flow easily.

----------


## *vi*

> Agreed, sammyb, pure poetry!  We all want those special nooks and crannies that we can rest our souls and hearts in to rejuvenate on vacation.  That is why we go...


So true Schuttzie.  And that's why I refuse to hold onto the anger or return the same because I know there is a place waiting for me where those feelings can't enter.

----------


## *vi*

> Ahhh, coming into "my" stretch of beach now - thanks for these!


Sorry I don't have more for you, goldilocks...but glad you are enjoying these.

----------


## *vi*

> Alfreds..... my favorite spot on the beach.   Last time I swam out to that dock, warning, it is farther out than you think. Now with the jet skis back, (ugg!) I wouldn't do
> that anymore. Did you eat at Alfreds, some good food there.   I also love dancing there at night, any dancing coming up Vi ?


jojo Alfred's is my first choice chill spot.  Bravo on swimming out to the dock.  I can see from the shore that YES that thing is out as far as it looks!!!!!!!!!!  No I didn't eat there just drank.  And you ask did I do any dancing???  Yes, coming right up.

----------


## *vi*

I wander through the NEW Bourbon Beach and I gotta say I do like the upgrades.  The new tables and chairs are beach classy.  Big step up from the picnic tables.  I didn't eat there so I can't comment on the food, but the grill was fired up and folks lined up placing orders.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Moving on...





Finally make it to Travellers.  HOT thirsty and hungry.  Got a red stripe from the bar and thought about ordering a snack.  I saw these two guys carrying box lunches when they came in, but stopped at the bar to get drinks.  Made me think that is was alright to bring outside food in the restaurant.  That was until I saw the waitress go to their table and tell them they couldn't do that and would have to leave.  Well that meant I wouldn't be going across the street and returning with something from Fatties.  

All wasn't lost, here come a man with a hot steel bin on a bike.  Patties ah cometh or maybe jerk pork.  No pork and what I thought were patties, weren't.  I got one anyway because they look so tasty.  The crust is thicker and more flaky than a patty.  It was okay, can't say I'm a fan yet.  Will try maybe beef before crossing them off my list of must have Jamaican foods.




Thank goodness I had the genips as a back up filler.

----------


## *vi*

Drivah A called to ask me if I wanted to tag along with him tonight.  Sure.  He's picking me up at 8 so I can first get dinner, check out the Rasta's video selection then hang at Bourbon Beach.  I hated to leave the beach, but it's time for me to dance some sand between my toes.

----------


## Schuttzie

Hmmm, your sandwich "patty" does have a very thick breading on it.  Yeah, to dancing!!

----------


## *vi*

Too much bread for me Schuttzie.

----------


## *vi*

Drivah A arrived early.  That was fine because I had been ready for about ten minutes.

We stopped at a local place for a chicken meal.  I only picked at it.  It was good, I just wasn't hungry.    



He says it is too early to go to BB so he did a little taxi business.  Not on my agenda but I get to ride the road and see night sights for free.  Picked up an older man he knew very well.  He took him to Sandals.  Beautiful place at night.  I asked what he did there and was told he's in the band.  Been doing it for years all over Westmoreland.  His step was vigorous as he exited the taxi and made his way through the front gate security.  

"Seems like he enjoys what he does." 
"It's a job."

He whipped the car around and we headed back towards town.  "You ready to party?"  "Yeah."



The bar at Bourbon Beach was packed.  No cover at the door was an outstanding idea.





The entertainment for that night was a DJ spinning decent music and three dancers that kicked it on stage non-stop for hours.  The girl seemed to have electricity flowing through her veins.  She never showed the slightest hint of tiring or slowing down. Song after song after song, she stayed in rhythm without breaking a sweat.  Wish I had her energy.

Drivah A was less entertaining.  A couple of times I forgot he was sitting next to me.  He was really into the movies on the huge screen.  I think it was animated Batman and then Cool Runnings.  Me, I danced hard.  The thick sand felt cool to my bare feet.  Although I was having a good time, I wasn't feeling good.  I felt like I needed at least four more nights of this undiluted excitement that Negril supplies.  But I have to make due with three.  I twisted and pumped to whatever the dj played trying to forget time.

Second movie over, Drivah A gives me a big smile then said "I need to take a leak."  He waited until I caught on.  "Oh...okay, time to go?"  I slipped my feet in my flip flops and followed him to the car.  I get in, he stands in front and I watch his back until I see his hands do that shaking then up-zip motion.  He slides into the driver seat and starts the car.

"Vi, you are really pretty.  I think you are nice."
"Thanks."  He reaches up to rub my shoulder.  "Sweetie, touch me with those hands and I'll crack your wrists."  He understood and laid them on them on the steering wheel instead.

Went back to the room and played spider solitaire on my phone until I fell asleep.

----------


## *vi*

7/19/14 - saturday, day 16 

Today is the day everything turned around.  I meet Drivah B.

Up and out early.  The sunshine met me at the gate and beat down hard on me as I made my way to the corner. Dripping with sweat I knew walking to breakfast was not going to happen.     Less than two minutes, a driver swings to my side of the wall.  

"I want to go to Out of Town Pastries?  Do you know where that is?"
"Yes, its past the lighthouse." 
"How much to take me there?"
"Two-hundred Jamaican."
"Two dollars, deal!"  I hop in and we roll.  I tell him I am starving and planning to have breakfast there. Told me they don't have a regular breakfast menu like what I may be seeking.  We stop anyway so I can see what they do have.  I find out the driver is right and rush back to him.  He suggested Just Natural.  Sounds perfect.

I go to pay him.  "Tell you what, Ill wait for you to finish and then take you back up the road or to where you want to go after you eat."
"What...really???  How much extra for waiting?"
"Nothing extra.  I can visit my friend while I wait for you." 
"Cool." 





This place is classic! why did it take me so long to seek this out this gem?

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Veggie omelette, toast, fruit, juice and a very amazing marmalade.  Everything was delicious.  In fact I was so pleased with the food I decided to return for dinner that night.

----------


## *vi*

After breakfast I walked across the road towards Drivah B's car.  He meets me half way.  I told him I wanted to hang on the beach at Alfred's.  I was like a kid eyeing everything we passed.  This is my first westend experience and I was delighted seeing the many different shops, restaurants, bars, hotels and attractions that live there.  I recognize the names of a lot of places I see folks talk about on this board.  (please pardon the windshield glare)

----------


## *vi*

"Oh wow, is that On the Rocks??  I partied there a long time ago.  I'll never forget that wild night."
"Do you want to check it out?
"Sure!!!"

----------


## *vi*

I realize a few years have passed and the last time I was here it was in the middle of the night, but this place feels so different.  Like it has grown up...no more wild yard parties.  A waitress comes out and we both order red stripes and two cups of ice.  The ice was to rub on my body and face that were burning up in that heat.  Dang I remember how hot it was as I type this part.  I'm beginning to sweat now. 

e

We talked a lot while sipping the stripes and dripping the ice.  I told him how I ended up in Negril and he told me he was sorry I was disappointed but glad for the opportunity for us to meet.  That earned him another red stripe!

----------


## *vi*

The owner came over and introduced himself.  "Nice place.  Do you still have the parties?"

He said he stopped having the parties so he could spend more time with his family.  Now its a restaurant & bar.  Lobster dinner specials on Monday nights I believe.  The area can be booked out for weddings and other special events, but not parties like in the past.  

The place looks fantastic.  



The bar.

----------


## *vi*

We said our goodbyes to the owner and waitress then made our way to the beach.

----------


## *vi*

Drivah B let me out at Alfred's.  Saturday, so more folks out today enjoying the sunshine and calm waters.  Lots of children putting sand buckets and water floats to proper use.  I made a couple of calls to family before really settling in for the afternoon.

----------


## *vi*

These two landed on my leg.  I brushed then off instead of swatting them to death as I would normally do.  Especially those insects that look like they could sting or bite like these characters.    



I asked a guy what they were and he said they are called "love bugs" because you often see them linked together like they are having sex.  I think the spliff he was smoking told him to say that to me.  Anyway I left them alone to do their thing in peace but made it clear they are not to use my leg as a bed ever again.

----------


## *vi*

The red stripes I had at the bar have lost their effect on me so I needed to refuel...but after a needed swim.  Stuff secured I slowly walk to the water.

----------


## Schuttzie

For me, too, Vi.  Need less breading and a little more filling  :Smile:

----------


## JitterBug

wonderful . . . driver b sounds promising . . .

----------


## *vi*

lol *Schuttzie* I swear, you are so precious.  You made me smile out loud.  So true about the filling....lol

*JitterBug* not going to give anything away but yes, a true gentlemon he.

----------


## *vi*

Shoot, I didn't get Drivah B's number.  How could I forget that???  I walk around taking pictures while I dry off.  Couldn't stop thinking about how comfortable it was talking to him...freely dishing personal stuff about myself.  He's a listener, not quick to control a conversation and I liked that.  I was missing his company.  Someone's company????  Really??? Oh lawd am I feeling lonely???  Say it isn't soooooo!!! lol

----------


## Schuttzie

LOL, about the bugs but they are very cool looking!  It's OK to miss some company especially since you had some not so nice people you were dealing with.  It is really nice to come across people that you enjoy being around.  

I've heard a lot of good things about Just Natural, it sounds like my kind of place with lots of fruit and veggies.

----------


## TAH

Good stuff vi, keep it coming. Jus Natural is a great place, though I still wonder why Teresa moved the place. If you ever go back, you have to try her coconut drops. Amazing.

----------


## jojo p

Oooooh !!   Vi is dancing and maybe romancing???  :Smile:    Waiting for more....lol!

----------


## Summer

> It was a peaceful stroll along the shore...until
> 
> A gentleman promoting a massage place approached me to ask if i would be interested in their services.  I said no to everything he offered.  When he got to the end of his list, he bid me a pleasant afternoon.  I returned the same and took a few steps onward with my journey.
> 
> Just as I was about to take a picture of a lovely ocean scene as there were plenty that afternoon, a wiry, beach dwelling rasta faced me and loudly asked me 
> 
> "What is it????  Are you afraid of Jamaicans or do you dislike or distrust Jamaicans?  I see you walking alone everyday.  You dont talk to anybody.  You dont want anybody to talk to you.  You always look angry and mean."
> 
> _oh for heavens sake...scolded again??!?!!_ 
> ...




He was probably missing that screw that would hold him all together...lol

----------


## Summer

> Drivah A arrived early.  That was fine because I had been ready for about ten minutes.
> 
> We stopped at a local place for a chicken meal.  I only picked at it.  It was good, I just wasn't hungry.    
> 
> 
> 
> He says it is too early to go to BB so he did a little taxi business.  Not on my agenda but I get to ride the road and see night sights for free.  Picked up an older man he knew very well.  He took him to Sandals.  Beautiful place at night.  I asked what he did there and was told he's in the band.  Been doing it for years all over Westmoreland.  His step was vigorous as he exited the taxi and made his way through the front gate security.  
> 
> "Seems like he enjoys what he does." 
> ...



ROTFL! bust him yes...got some nerve

----------


## Summer

still tagging along Vi....thanks again for posting :Smile:

----------


## kaycee

Bourbon Beach has changed so much. I went there every night. The make their money on food and drinks. Its cool they let the local vendors sell their wares as well instead of driving them away.

----------


## JitterBug

tah, on one of my visits to just natural, theresa said that moving to their own yard just made sense . . .no rent . . . and beautiful!!

sorry, vi, not meant to hijack your wonderful thread . . .

----------


## *vi*

> LOL, about the bugs but they are very cool looking!  It's OK to miss some company especially since you had some not so nice people you were dealing with.  It is really nice to come across people that you enjoy being around.  
> 
> I've heard a lot of good things about Just Natural, it sounds like my kind of place with lots of fruit and veggies.


The bugs were attractive, but they look like they bite HARD.  Like those pesky red ants!!  

*Schuttzie*, I admit, I enjoyed his company more than I realized. (blushing)





> Good stuff vi, keep it coming. Jus Natural is a great place, though I still wonder why Teresa moved the place. If you ever go back, you have to try her coconut drops. Amazing.


*TAH* Thanks for the tip.  Ill keep the coconut drops in mind when I return.  Ill talk more about Miss Theresa and her amazing place when I post having dinner there.  Oh thanks also for hangin in!!!





> Oooooh !!   Vi is dancing and maybe romancing???    Waiting for more....lol!


lol *jojo*, Im dying over here!!!!  Did a LOT of dancing, unfortunately not much romancing.  But its all good, Jamaica is still there right?!?!  So Im keeping hope alive.





> still tagging along Vi....thanks again for posting


Good to know *Summer*.  Check in when you can darlin.




> Bourbon Beach has changed so much. I went there every night. The make their money on food and drinks. Its cool they let the local vendors sell their wares as well instead of driving them away.


*Kaycee*, I like the changes.  I went twice that visit and there was always a decent crowd.  I feel for Roots Bamboo and Alfreds those places were not the same.  





> tah, on one of my visits to just natural, theresa said that moving to their own yard just made sense . . .no rent . . . and beautiful!!
> 
> sorry, vi, not meant to hijack your wonderful thread . . .


No problem *JitterBug*.  You are sharing relative information.  Definitely stuff Im interesting in.  My time with her was brief but would like to get to know her more.  Shes quite a personality.

----------


## billndonna

Ok Vi,we only have 16 days until we head to the island so we are waiting for you to keep us thinking we are still there with you!

----------


## *vi*

fifteen days now...sigh...billndonna I envy the inner excitement you are living as your reach gets closer and closer.  What a lift you must feel knowing that soon you're toes will be caressed by the sea and your fingers will be caressing cold red stripes.  Yeapwish it were me.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

I waded in the water looking about the ocean.  Giving attention to the thoughts that gathered in my mind.  What now???  Where after this???  With who??   Stop standing in the middle of the ocean wasting time fretting, Vi.  You have plans!!!  You are going to dinner to enjoy an excellent meal.  Having someone sitting across from you wont make the food taste any better so there is no need for a dinner companion.  

Tonight is going to be a positively delightful one even if no one enjoys it with me.



I forced myself out of the water, collected my things and walked to the road to hail a taxi.  I let three offers for rides go by hoping Drivah B happens to be on the road.  I reluctantly accepted the fourth offer and rode in silence towards the round-about.  

Could you take me to my place on the cliffs, just around the bend?  Its not far.
Yes, no problem.

We soon approach the One Love Drive sign.

Turn left at the church, please
Up the hill?
Yes, but you can let me out at the school supply store.  I can walk the rest of the way.

He pulls to the side, I have the money ready to pass over and leave.  I give him 500J and get out.

Your CHANGEyour CHANGE!
Keep it.  I appreciate you driving me straight here.
Take my numba.  Call me for latano charge for the next ride.
Even to the airport?
He bust a laff. ahhhriiiiiii  ahhhriiiiiii

I sling my bag on my shoulder and make my way inside to prepare for the evening.

----------


## billndonna

Vi,we will be posting some pictures from our trip but nothing as nice as you are doing.Just something to keep others thinking of all the beauty the island holds.

----------


## JitterBug

just feels like you are going to give us more exciting reading . . . tantalizing . . .

----------


## *vi*

> Vi,we will be posting some pictures from our trip but nothing as nice as you are doing.Just something to keep others thinking of all the beauty the island holds.


Trust me, billndonna, I will be on the look out for whatever pictures you share when you return.  By then Im going to need that fix to get me through til I return.  You are at the 14 day mark and time is going to fly.  I can feel your excitement and difficulty to concentrate on anything but landing pon the rock.  I do wish for your visit to be simply marvelous from beginning to end.

----------


## *vi*

> just feels like you are going to give us more exciting reading . . . tantalizing . . .


JitterBug, what’s left to the report was, IMO, amazing.  Not sure how tantalizing I can deliver it all but I’ll do my best.

----------


## Schuttzie

HAHA, couldn't get him to agree to a free airport transport?  Good stuff, Vi!

----------


## *vi*

No Schuttzie, but he did find it funny I asked.  To be honest, he wasn't a driver I would ride with again even for free.  Couldn't put my finger on why other than just not a good vibe.

----------


## *vi*

Didnt give a lot of attention to my outfit.  The dress material felt cool, didnt cling to my hips and the straps stayed on my shoulders.  Good enough for me.  

The decision to walk the lane to the main road was a big regret.  Way more bikes whizzing up at warp speed forcing me to hug the right edge going down.  Why the right when thats the side they come up on???  Because all the dogs live on the left and rush out barking when I walk that side.  I hate that more than the speeding bikes.  On top of the mad bikers and crazy dogs, it is getting dark.  Once I got to the bend and can see the main road I vowed I would never do that again.

Safe arrival at the corner I decided to call Drivah A to come for me and not bother dealing with a different driver.  Besides he might want to hang somewhere later.  Found the phone, but while fumbling through the bag for my glasses I hear a beep.  Look across the street at the stopped car.  I wave the driver on, he leaves, I continue feeling for my glasses.  Less than a minute later, another beep, this time from my right side.

You need a ride up?

Its Drivah B.  I dont hesitate to stop the hunt for my glasses and get in the car.

You didnt know it was me stopped on the odda side?
That was you??  Its dark, sweetie.  Plus I wasnt about to cross this road at night.
Thats why I turned around.  Where are you going?
Back to Just Natural.

He drives off.  Grateful to be off the side of the road, I begin to relax.  I wanted to talk but couldnt come up with anything to say.  Im a good listener, but my conversation initiation skills need work.  I knew we were getting closer to the restaurant so I only had seconds to say the right thing.  But what is the right thing???

In no time we are in front of Just Natural.  

Would you like to join me??  My treat. I say with a nervous smile.

He declined (guess that wasnt the right thing) but said he will wait for me again then drive me back.

----------


## *vi*

Ahhhh Miss Theresa.  Her greeting to me was as full of warmth as the width of her smile.

Come in beautiful lady!  Come in honey! Come in my darlin!!  Welcome back!



You still want grilled lobster?
Yes.  Couldnt think of anything else all day.

This place is just as dazzling at night as it is during the day.

----------


## *vi*

The delightful Miss Theresa



I ordered a strong drinkwhite rum, ice on the side.  Miss Theresa leaves to get my order started and returns with my drink.  Rum on ice with a lime wedge sitting proudly on the edge of the glass.  Thats okay.   

She asks for my camera and begins taking photos of me. I sip my rum and pose.  I guess the ice had no effect on the strength of the rum because I got into the fun.  But then, Miss Theresa has a way of making a person feel completely at ease in her place.  Shes an excellent hostess with an endearing personality.

I love all the photos of me.  I told her I rarely see myself in pictures and let her know they will not be deleted after I sober up.

Dinner is served.  Everything was sooooooo good!  At first I didnt think it would be enough, but I was completely satisfied with the portions as well as the variety & flavor.

----------


## *vi*

Couldnt finish the dessert.  Cant mix sweets with liquor but I tasted it and let Miss Theresa know how delicious it was.  



Im ready to really get into the night.  Still early and the clear sky is perfect for partying or at least more beverages. (smile)

----------


## JitterBug

come on vi, show us your pics . . . you're a mistery lady . . .

----------


## Patricia

WOW...that lobster looks amazing!!!  And, Teresa's the perfect hostess, too  :Smile:

----------


## goldilocks

"Didnt give a lot of attention to my outfit. The dress material felt cool, didnt cling to my hips and the straps stayed on my shoulders. Good enough for me." 

Yup, we could hang out, LOL!
Jus Natural food looks great, haven't been to their "new" location yet.

----------


## Schuttzie

I'd love to see pictures of you, too, Vi!

----------


## sammyb

Adding Just Natural to my dinner list......check!

Your photos bring the meal to life!

----------


## *vi*

> come on vi, show us your pics . . . you're a mistery lady . . .





> I'd love to see pictures of you, too, Vi!


JitterBug & Schuttzie, LOL Im not much of a mystery.  Just one of thousands of women obsessed with this amazing county.  I used to post my mug, but not anymore.  Besides being extremely shy, aging hasnt been kind to my face so its my duty to keep it off the internet.  




> WOW...that lobster looks amazing!!!  And, Teresa's the perfect hostess, too


Patricia it was delicious so was the price (at that time), $15.




> "Didnt give a lot of attention to my outfit. The dress material felt cool, didnt cling to my hips and the straps stayed on my shoulders. Good enough for me." 
> 
> Yup, we could hang out, LOL!
> Jus Natural food looks great, haven't been to their "new" location yet.


Goldilocks I never visited the old location but this set up is really nice.  I was invited to go check out the back yard, but never made it.  Next time.




> Adding Just Natural to my dinner list......check!
> 
> Your photos bring the meal to life!


You will like it there Sammy.  The mood is tranquil and encourages intimacy.  She had nice jazz playing in the backgrounda nice touch.

----------


## JitterBug

i prefer breakfast and lunch at just natural.
my supper there was nothing to rave about . . .

the lunches are to die for . . . all vegetarian sandwiches . . . yummy

----------


## butterfly

It' great to hear your trip report from Negril, I'm living vicariously through your trip report.  I spent a lot of time at Bourbon Reach on my last reach, I found it more comfortable when I was accompanied with someone.  While there alone the men tend to be total pest, pestier than the bug that was trying to use your body as a bed. :Big Grin:   By the way the color and design of that bug was beautiful, if it was an outfit I would definitely wear it. Too bad On the Rocks doesn't have parties there any longer.  I went a couple of times and enjoyed my time there.  I have heard a lot about Just Natural but never ate there, I'll make it my business to check them out on my next reach.

----------


## newfiegirl59

Just finished reading your whole adventure Vi thank you so much for taking the time to post it. Love your insight and pictures.

----------


## *vi*

> i prefer breakfast and lunch at just natural.
> my supper there was nothing to rave about . . .
> 
> the lunches are to die for . . . all vegetarian sandwiches . . . yummy


What did you have for dinner JitterBug??  I really liked dinner.

----------


## *vi*

> It' great to hear your trip report from Negril, I'm living vicariously through your trip report.  I spent a lot of time at Bourbon Reach on my last reach, I found it more comfortable when I was accompanied with someone.  While there alone the men tend to be total pest, pestier than the bug that was trying to use your body as a bed.  By the way the color and design of that bug was beautiful, if it was an outfit I would definitely wear it. Too bad On the Rocks doesn't have parties there any longer.  I went a couple of times and enjoyed my time there.  I have heard a lot about Just Natural but never ate there, I'll make it my business to check them out on my next reach.


LOL Butterfly about those bugs!!!  Yes, do check out Just Natural.  I probably didn't get hassled at Bourbon Beach because I was never alone.  But I was ready for the pests if they zoomed in on me.

----------


## *vi*

> Just finished reading your whole adventure Vi thank you so much for taking the time to post it. Love your insight and pictures.


THANKS for reading the report newfiegirl.  I'm glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## *vi*

Paid and thanked Miss Theresa for the delicious meal and superb hospitality then made my way outside.  Mr. B (Drivah B) was there to meet me and held the door open as I slid my over-stuffed body inside.  

Thank you for waiting.
You enjoy the meal?
Yes, it was good.  You werent hungry?
I dont eat at those places.  I go to certain cook shops for soup or fish or I cook myself.  What did you have?
Lobster.
I fix lobster any way you want it.  Curry lobster.  Lobster thermidor.  Garlic lobster. GrilledI prefer to grill lobster. You like conch?
I love conch.
Where do you want to go now?
I dont know.  I guess somewhere on the beach.  Do you drink?
Yes.
Want to join me for a drink?
Yes, I would like that.  Can I choose the place?
Sure.
 A local place up the road.

We pull up to the side of a tiny shop.  The inside was only large enough for 3 maybe four people.  I stood outside the door peeking in.  Two women, drenched from sweat, were behind the counter waiting on the stream of people shouting their needs and passing money.  

What do you drink, Vi?
Rum.
Me too.  White or red?
Either.
I only drink white rum but will get whatever you want.
Nono, white is fine with me.

I watched Mr. B dash inside, deliver his request over the other shouting customers them come out with a half pint of JB overproof, a bottle of water to chase along with two cups of ice.  I take one of the iced filled cups and follow him to the front of the shop away from the small crowd waiting their opportunity to squeeze inside.  

I hear music!  Nice old school roots.  Excellent sound, loud but not thunderous to where you dont understand the words or cant carry on a conversation.  He twists the cap off the small glass bottle and pours the rum in my cup.  Then came the water, but not too much I instructed.  I waited until his cup was filled before taking a sip.  An instant smile came over my face as that first swallow of rum traveled through my body.  

Four domino games were in progress within the small enclosure in the front of the shop.  Words and laughter could be heard over the slam of the oblong, cream-colored tiles hitting the wood tables.  A faint cloud of smoke stayed suspended in the air completing the scene.

We didnt talk.  Im sure he was giving me time to take it all it.  I think something from King Yellowman was playing.  Im probably wrong because you dont hear a lot of his music these days.  But the voice reminded me of his.

No one cared who I was.  I felt welcomed yet loved being ignored.  

By my third sip I was rocking to the beat of each song and locking onto the pulse of the action.  I took out my camera threatening to take pictures; no on second thought I want videosmore than one.  I was dying to record it all and bring this visual and feeling back with me.  The overproof was giving me some courage, but not enough.  I snapped three shots then turned the camera off.

Mr. B came over and took the camera from me.  

You can take pictures, Vi.
I didnt feel comfortable.  But what I really wanted was video.
Set it up for video.  Ill do it.

Camera turned back on and set to video, he presses rec like I showed him then walked about without objection.  I stood watching quietly as he captured memories I will treasure forever.  

JAMAICA!  JAH-MAAAY-KA!!
JAMAICA!  JAH-MAAAY-KA!!
yesss sar, dis is what its hall about!!!!  

Now you.
Now me what???!!  I take a sip waiting to hear what he had in mind.
You get in the video.  Step in the shop.  Walk to the window.
Okay!!...No I cant.  I looked around and saw a clear path.  All of a sudden I liked the idea and cooperated.

Go in further.  Go into the light.

I stepped carefully across the uneven ground giggling all the way to the little window.  Turned to face the camera and saying to myself, this is so not like me.  Still giggling, I make my way back towards the door like a wannabee movie star.  

Get thisI never look at the video just loved it happened.

It started to drizzleI wasnt ready to go.  Lets stand to the side.  No, Vi.  Lets go somewhere else.  You want to go have a drink beachside? 

Yes!

----------


## TAH

Strike while the iron is hot.  :Smile: 
Looks like traffic will be picking up in this thread now that you're famous!

----------


## *vi*

lol *TAH*!!!!!! I don't want to be famous...I just want to put the spotlight pon JAMAICA!!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

I nurse the rest of my rum & water (ice melted) as we leave the westend and enter the beach road.  I was looking forward to a fresh drink and a quiet place to chat.  Mr. B just drove.

The phone rings.  I see its Drivah A.  He wants me to ride with him and continue hanging out when hes finished working.  I said to myself, why on earth would I leave this perfect night to simply hang??

No darlin.  But thanks for thinking about me.
No problem.  You still need me to take you to the airport?
Airport??  No, not the airport I need you to take me to the bus.  Remember?
Thats right.  What time?
Can I call you back tomorrow with the time?
No problem.  But listen, can you keep tomorrow night open for me?
umm yeah, sure.

Mr. B turns onto Alfreds lot.  

Only a handful of people were at the bar when we came through the path.  A nice comfortable sort but they look like they were about to leave.  We sat and ordered drinks.  Mr. B got pineapple juice & rum.  I got tonic water & rum.  

Mine was strong so I knew one was going to be enough.

We talkedasking each other getting-to-know-you questions Part 2.  Deeper questions than what was discussed at On the Rocks.  I liked his company more and more but wasnt going to rush anything or read anything into his attention towards me.

I took a picture of our drinks and discovered the camera was still set to video.  I turned the dial setting but couldnt see which one I landed on so I set it down to look for my glasses.  Mr. B picks it up and starts taking pictures.  I nixed looking for the glasses and went back to my drink.

I was feeling good.

Mr. B looked puzzled.  He didnt like how the photos were looking.  We took a couple together.  Just goofing off.  Again, he said something is not right.  I looked at them.

They look fine to me.  Lift the flash.

He did.  Two more pictures but was still dissatisfied so he turned it off and sat it next to me.

We finished our drinks and he took me to my place.  I got his number and said I would call him in the morning to take me to breakfast.  He said he will be available.  We said good night and I staggered to my room.

Freshened up a little, I crawled into bed and do what I do at the end of every night in JamaicaI look at my pictures from the day.

I get to the ones that were taken at Alfreds and start laughing hard out loud.  I discovered why Mr. B was so unhappy with the pictures he took.  I accidently put the setting on fish-eye effect. 

LOL

This is what our drinks looked likeyou can only imagine how stupid our faces looked.  And I was too blind and too drunk to see the problem.  Yeap I was feeling gooooooood!





Good night Jamaica

----------


## sher

Vi, I'm loving your report! It's like I'm right there with you. I was just in Negril two weeks ago but it feels like an eternity since I was there! More please!

----------


## JitterBug

just to get our imagination . . . "tantalizing" . . .

----------


## butterfly

Your definitely my kind of girl, I love the way you vacation.  Time to be alone, and learn yourself and get familiar with your inner self.  The beautiful nature of Jamaica make for a perfect place to do just that.  I enjoy time alone, not mistaking that I am in any way lonely.  I also enjoy good company, it deters the hustlers and undesirables.   :Smile:

----------


## Schuttzie

Oh, too funny about the fish eye pictures, lol! Sounds like you were very relaxed and having a great time  :Smile:

----------


## kaycee

We definitely need to hang out in Jamaica! Lol!

----------


## bjritz

Dear, dear Vi, thanks for sharing this wonderful report. It just made my day. You made me feel as though I was walking along with you as you just chatted about your two town tour. Quite fun. The pics are marvelous, the warmth comes through and it's needed today as it is soooo cold.
The way you enjoy, struggle and then burst into the sunshine with every twist in the road is amazing. Truly loving this.

----------


## *vi*

> Vi, I'm loving your report! It's like I'm right there with you. I was just in Negril two weeks ago but it feels like an eternity since I was there! More please!


Hi *sher* and welcome to the ride!!!  I know how you feel.  I just got back myself and I shake my head asking where did the time go???  Im glad you are enjoying this experience and hope you have plans to return soon.




> just to get our imagination . . . "tantalizing" . . .


Lol *JitterBug*, you definitely know how to nudge me to be more emotionally revealing.   




> Your definitely my kind of girl, I love the way you vacation.  Time to be alone, and learn yourself and get familiar with your inner self.  The beautiful nature of Jamaica make for a perfect place to do just that.  I enjoy time alone, not mistaking that I am in any way lonely.  I also enjoy good company, it deters the hustlers and undesirables.


Thanks *butterfly*.  Yes Jamaica provides the setting I need to notice my blessings and put my tribulations behind me.  I know you take advantage of the same when youre there.




> Oh, too funny about the fish eye pictures, lol! Sounds like you were very relaxed and having a great time


*Schuttzie*, I was so relaxed I allowed myself to be photographed and videoed!!!!!  The fact that I let someone touch my camera proved I was more comfortable then ever.  I had a blast.




> We definitely need to hang out in Jamaica! Lol!


LOL but listen *kaycee*, youll have to run without me!!!




> Dear, dear Vi, thanks for sharing this wonderful report. It just made my day. You made me feel as though I was walking along with you as you just chatted about your two town tour. Quite fun. The pics are marvelous, the warmth comes through and it's needed today as it is soooo cold.
> The way you enjoy, struggle and then burst into the sunshine with every twist in the road is amazing. Truly loving this.


Oh my *bjritz*!  Your comments touch me deeply.  In fact, you and others make me wanna retrieve the experiences I tossed away and add them to the report.  Thank you so much for taking the time to check out my post and add your most appreciated compliment.

----------


## *vi*

7/20/14 - sunday, day 17

Counting down the hours is painful but thats how some of us torture ourselves when time to depart is close.  Counting days, then hours.  As of 7:00 AM I have 56 hours remaining in Jamaica.  Two and a half days.  The sunshine is calling you Vi.  Pay attention to it!!  Get up and get out.  

I called Mr. B to ask him to take me to a breakfast spot.  Became a little disappointed when he said he was not in the area.  He takes a young girl to work five times a week standard so I couldnt disrupt that arrangement just for a breakfast drop off.  After that he has to run a business errand.  

Oh wellcant sit around waiting so I head out on foot down the lane to seek a ride.  Once I got to the end of the lane, I decided to continue walking towards the round about.  I wanted to take pictures of the boats under the bridge.  To avoid a certain money changing turd, I decided to cross the street before getting to the Value Master parking lot. Traffic was non-stop so getting to the other side took timing and skill.  I possessed neither that morning and almost got ran over by a corolla and bike.  Screeching tiresblaring hornsyelling!  Lots of yelling.  Shook me up so bad I forgot about taking the picture and was way beyond the point before I remembered.  It wasnt the drivers faultI missed judged and almost caused a bad accident.  Timing and attention are a must when crossing the street in front of the bank and Burger King.  

A car slows up and stops beside me.  I got excited thinking it was Mr. B.  The driver asked if I needed a ride.  I accepted just so I could stop walking and prevent another near miss calamity.

You muss be careful crossing de road.
You saw that?
Ya mon.  You muss keep your eyes pon where you walk.  The drivas dem cant watch out fe people who walk with confusion.
Thanks.  (kissteet) Ill keep that in mind.
No problem.  You going to de beach?
Yes, but not now.  Im going to have breakfast first at Sweet Spice.
Sweet Spice???
Yes???
Its de odda way.

He slows and turns around.  Darn, I forgot Sweet Spice isnt on the beach road. I guess hes going to charge me more for the whip around and extra driving.

Surprised, he didnt, but made me sit still while he wrote down his contact information for me.  The number was good as trashed until he said

You dont have to call me.  No presshano pressha, my dear.  But if you get lonely and want nice, respectable conversation then ring me.  David.  Me name David.  Not married.  No girlfriend.  No lova.  Juss me alone.

I watch him pen his digits then tear it from the corner of a book.  His face was serious but his eyes were kind and trusting.  Thanks David.  Keep the change for the trouble.  He smiled.  His smile completely changed his facial form.  Like I was looking at different person.  Maybe someone who should know my name and number??  I waited for a big stray dog to pass the doorway before getting out of the car and entering the restaurant.  Im so afraid of dogs.

----------


## TAH

Gotta show dem dogs who de boss.

----------


## *vi*

Been a minute since I've stepped inside Sweet Spice so don't remember if the decor changed any, but the vibe of the place feels the same.  Like returning to an old community diner.





I ordered an omelette   (of course) which was really, really good and filling.  My only complaint is that it took 35 minutes to get.  A dude came in after me, ordered his food, ate it, belched and was out the door before I got mine and he had brown stew chicken.  Yeah, I asked hoping he would give a hungry sister a taste...but he didn't.  Anyway, I was about to leave when I saw the waitress carry the plate.  She did apologize for the delay.  That restored her original tip.

----------


## *vi*

> Gotta show dem dogs who de boss.


LOL TAH when it comes to dogs, THEY are the boss!!!  I'm even scared of the three-legged pooches.  I'm hopeless when it comes to dogs and cats.

----------


## sammyb

> [


that is one serious looking omelet ...yum!

----------


## TAH

For some reason, I've never like omelets. In Jamaica or otherwise.

----------


## JitterBug

following . . .

----------


## *vi*

> that is one serious looking omelet ...yum!


Sammy, when I first looked at it I was waiting for it to crawl off the plate.  It looked alive!  But it didn't matter how it looked once I tasted it.  Definitely worth the wait although I hope it doesn't always take that long for an egg & vegetable ommee.

----------


## *vi*

> For some reason, I've never like omelets. In Jamaica or otherwise.


and TAH I crave them only in Jamaica.  I never buy or eat eggs here.  I think it's the cheese...and fresh vegetables.  I don't eat the porridge and folks seem to love that.

----------


## *vi*

> following . . .


Posting wouldn't be the same without you!!!   :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

After breakfast I got a ride to Travellers.  Once I got there, I didnt want to stay so stepped out to the road to catch another ride.  Drivah A showed up.  Said he was on his way to Lucea to get a car part and asked me to ride along.  

No thanks.  I need to be near the water today.  Way too beautiful to be in a car.
Okay.  Okay.  Margaritaville?
Yeah, I guess.
You look nice, Vi.  You wearing that dress tonight?
Tonight??  Oh I forgot about that.  No, Im wearing something else.  Where are we going?
Bourbon Beach.  The party is at Bourbon Beach.  Call me when you ready to leave the beach.  If Im back Ill take you to your room.
Okay

----------


## Schuttzie

Yes, those last hours before departure are always painfully hard, I agree!  I probably would have got up and left that restaurant, I've had to do that here at home before.  We don't eat out at all anymore so not an issue anymore, lol.  We prefer our own cooking, maybe we are picky ^0^

You have one more night of dancing, yippee!

----------


## *vi*

Painful...very painful.  If my visits were as long as my reports I would be a happy gal.  But *Schuttzie*, counting tonight I have TWO nights of dancing and I do it right on night 2.

----------


## *vi*

Yes indeed!! I strolled through breeze-way, restaurant on to the already crowded beach.  Quick found a guy to lug a chair and umbrella right to the front for me.  I tipped them well.  Two of them worked on digging the hole and setting the huge shade covering just right over my perfectly positioned lounger.  Those guys work hard at their not-easy-at-all job.  

The day was picture perfect!!!!  PLENTY people out.  I got my space just in time!

----------


## billndonna

In 7 days, our feet will be in that sand and this very much keeps us a little calmer while we wait.Thanks Vi,wonderful job as always!

----------


## JitterBug

your trip has made my wait bearable . . . soon come . . . love getting up and seeing what you've posted . . .

----------


## kaycee

I'm starting to have withdrawals...I've been looking for decent flight prices, nothing yet. 

But reading your report and seeing pics does help.

----------


## *vi*

> In 7 days, our feet will be in that sand and this very much keeps us a little calmer while we wait.Thanks Vi,wonderful job as always!


Youre welcome *billndonna* but I can only be so happy for you since Im here in the freezing cold while you two will be super warm 24/7!  But please enjoy every moment to the max!!!  




> your trip has made my wait bearable . . . soon come . . . love getting up and seeing what you've posted . . .


You have a grand time too *JitterBug*.  Please let me know if you decide to post a report.  I dont want to miss one coming from you.



> I'm starting to have withdrawals...I've been looking for decent flight prices, nothing yet. 
> 
> But reading your report and seeing pics does help.


Ive been looking too *kaycee*.  Saw a great fare for January but by the time I got the nickels together the price almost doubled!!!  But its okay, we both are determined to seek and find just the right fare to get us there.  Until then, Ill be fighting withdrawal too because this report is about to come to a finale.  Writing one helps the wait in between just as much as reading one.  Hopefully someone will start posting one before Im finished or sooner.

----------


## *vi*

More scenes from the beach!  

This is one of my faves from that reach.  Wish I had taken more of that fine looking group but I was too busy admiring how well those uniforms fit







By 12:15 and one red stripe & rum mix, I was into the fun right from the comfort of my lounger.  More buses had arrived and I was able to indulge in one of my favorite activitiespeople watching.  I was in my glory that afternoon.  

A touching moment was when a young girl spotted a vendor friend as they approached each other on the beach.  Shrieks then dancing before the two locked in an embrace that lasted a good 40 seconds.  Thats a long time to be wrapped in up in that sun. There they were hugging and rocking right in front of me.  So exciting.  Reunited looked like it felt so good!!!  Of course there were tears.  I got really interested when they started taking pictures.  The younger girls companion took photos of the two ladies then she took photos of him and the vendor.  That was my cue to offer to snap the three of them together.  She was more than grateful to hand me the tiny P&S Nikon.  I can still see the smiles on their faces as I snapped the three shots then return the camera.  My good deed of the day donelol

----------


## *vi*

A lot of action going on in the water as well.  I couldnt help but put the video function to some good, fun use.  I truly perked up when I saw this most handsome, thick seaman coming ashore.  I HAD to capture his arrival.  I must have watched this clip a hundred times!  LadiesI know you understand why.




****sigh****

*JitterBug* if you see this guy still in that boat tell him Vi will be there soon with plans to charter him...I mean his vessel...I mean his boat.

----------


## jojo p

hmmmmmm..... handcuffs..... !!     Now you KNOW I had to go there  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

> hmmmmmm..... handcuffs..... !!     Now you KNOW I had to go there


DWL jojo!!!  and I thought I was the only one who noticed those silver bracelets!!!

----------


## *vi*

Okay, dont how entertaining this is to anyone else, but I found it fun and fascinating to see this guy flip on the inflatable trampoline.  If you think that was impressive, you should have seen him do it on the sand.  I mean, this isnt a light-weight fellow.  But he did continuous back flips like he was weightless.

----------


## sammyb

> More scenes from the beach!


Love this one..."sisterly love" nothing like it!

----------


## sammyb

> *JitterBug* if you see this guy still in that boat tell him Vi will be there soon with plans to charter him...I mean his vessel...I mean his boat.


girl you are too much...you love a man with a playground, don't you  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *vi*

Yesss Sammy, plenty of playground and a boat is a nice start.  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Saw these four kids have a blast being hauled on that huge inflatable chair.  The rum & red stripes I was downing told me I would enjoy it too so I walked over to inquire about the price and length of ride.  When the guy asked me if I were riding it alone I knew I couldnt afford it.  They charge by the load (3-4) people minimum about $40 a butt.  Yeah I may have the butt of 3-4 people, but not the cash so I had to return to my lounger near the oceans edge and be content enjoying the scenery until it was time to go.

----------


## Schuttzie

Great beach action!  People watching is my favorite past time  :Smile:

----------


## allibaba

Just read this whole thread and now I want to go to jamaica again. Thanks for sharing, loved the pics and the writing made me feel right there. I also visited just natural for breakfast and loved it, but liked seeing how it looked at night, I'll have to try and make it there again.

----------


## Sam I Am

VI wanted to be sure you knew about the Anthony Bourdain show on jamaica on cnn Sunday night. Looks like much was shot in PA. I'm sure you will enjoy it!

----------


## Schuttzie

I'm looking forward to the show, too!

----------


## kaycee

Vi, I've seen him before! He's nice and thick  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

> Great beach action!  People watching is my favorite past time


*Schuttzie*, I used to do my best people watching while at the Jersey shores, but now its strictly Jamaica!




> Just read this whole thread and now I want to go to jamaica again. Thanks for sharing, loved the pics and the writing made me feel right there. I also visited just natural for breakfast and loved it, but liked seeing how it looked at night, I'll have to try and make it there again.


Hi *allibaba*!  Does my heart good to know my report is moving you to link with those airline sites and get yourself ticket to the rock.  Yes, give Just Natural a dinner chance.  Theresa creates a cozy atmosphere with the sound of jazz and treefrogs in the background and tiny lights weaved through the gardens.  




> VI wanted to be sure you knew about the Anthony Bourdain show on jamaica on cnn Sunday night. Looks like much was shot in PA. I'm sure you will enjoy it!


Hey there *SamIA*thanks so for thinking about me.  Unfortunately I was at work so I missed the show.  I read the reviews and they were all positive so Im sure I would have enjoyed it myself.  




> Vi, I've seen him before! He's nice and thick


LOL *kaycee* THICK is how I like em and he was blown up nicely.  Just a too young for me.  Thick but cured is a must for me.

----------


## *vi*

Vi, I be there in 20 minutes.
Okay.  Ring me when you get to the gate.
No problem.

I hung up the phone and decided to wear the black flip flops instead of the white wedged ones.  Drivah A is already 2 inches shorter than me, the wedges would have me towering him.  Since I have 20 minutes, or more, before he arrives Im going to change my dress because its too short.  I usually wear leggings under this dress but I didnt bring them.  

The phone rings.  Hes here already???  I look to see its Mr. B.

Vi?
Hi. How are you?
Good.  Do you want to go back to the beach for drinks?
Oh, I cant.  I already made plans to go out with A.  Hes on his way.
You have an obligation to him?
No, not obligated at all.  I felt bad for not going out with him last night so I dont want to dis him again.  Just being courteous.
I see.  What do you know about this guy?
Wellllllll about a cup less than I know about you.
hmmmm
Hes harmless.  Going to Bourbon Beach and probably wont be out long.
My dear, I promise to do you no harm.
Mr. B, I cant cancel.
Be safe.  Call me anytime if you need me.
I will.  Ill be fine.
Maybe, but will you have fun??

Once he arrived and we are on our way, Drivah A went straight to the round about and snagged a fare.  I didnt like it, but what could I say?  Although it was to be a fun night out, I was still riding for freenot charter.  This time the drop off was Beaches.  So pretty these places are.  



I tell him Im hungry and asked him to suggest a place where I can get some nice juicy jerk chicken.  He couldnt come up with anything.  As we traveled back towards town I saw Jah Bs and asked to stop there.  I remember the splendid chicken I had gotten there a few years ago and my mouth started watering.



Once I got inside I decided to get jerk pork instead.  When I took hold of my meal-to-go, I couldnt wait to get to the car, remove it from the black plastic bag and dig in.  



Yes everyone, it tasted as bad as it looks.  I was so disappointed.  It was without a doubt, the worse meal of that visit.  The food was old and lifeless.  700J worth of dried festival and pork that was obviously re-heated until it begged for mercy.  Probably an off night.  I couldnt eat it.  I was afraid to eat it.  We stopped to buy soup, which was really good...100J

----------


## TAH

Awww... and here I thought that was red dragon jerk pork, though I wondered about the festival. Good stuff vi, keep it coming.

----------


## JitterBug

sounds like driver a is a drip .. .

----------


## roots

Vi! I'm here with you all too! Thanks for the ride and the vibe.

----------


## *vi*

> Awww... and here I thought that was red dragon jerk pork, though I wondered about the festival. Good stuff vi, keep it coming.


*TAH* I WISH it was from anyplace else but Jah Bs.  Very disappointing.  I should have checked it out before leaving.  I usually peek before paying, but the weight fooled me into thinking it was heavy with vegetables, tender pork chunks and maybe one festival.  Yeah, my fault for not looking but they knew what was being sold to their customer.  




> sounds like driver a is a drip .. .


Hold tight *JitterBug*, not to give anything away, he does surprise/shock me.




> Vi! I'm here with you all too! Thanks for the ride and the vibe.


*ROOTS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is it really, really YOU??!?!?  Welcome darling!!  So glad you are here.  Come let me hug you up (((Roots))).

----------


## SPARKLE1010

....Hey Vi.. Just catching up here..Girl, I know you were fit to be tied about that meal...Yummy soup.. What kind?  sounds like you were having fun people watching.. or peeking  :Embarrassment: ... Nothing like a man in uniform..whew.. A site for sore eyes.. Can't wait for more.

----------


## goldilocks

LOL @ "cured!"

----------


## *vi*

> ....Hey Vi.. Just catching up here..Girl, I know you were fit to be tied about that meal...Yummy soup.. What kind?  sounds like you were having fun people watching.. or peeking ... Nothing like a man in uniform..whew.. A site for sore eyes.. Can't wait for more.


Sparkle, You know I was hot.  It's one thing to choose not to eat food because it's ugly or doesn't taste good, but it's another to be afraid to eat it for fear of getting sick!  The festival was just hard and heavy.  But I suspected the meat had been around a long time before it was even cooked.  I ended up eating red pea soup.  So good.

----------


## *vi*

> LOL @ "cured!"


 :Cool:

----------


## *vi*

He gets a call from his daughter just as we rolled into the parking space.  Shes at a party in Sheffield and wants him to pick her up when its over.  What time is it over? He said around 11, it only 9 something now.  Part of me wanted to get out and find a standing spot at BB, the other part wanted to revisit Sheffield.  I had a little time to decide while I finished my soup.  Drivah A said if we go now (takes about 25 minutes to get there) we can be back before the party at BB kicks off.  I agreed to take the ride and maybe dance a little should the spirit moves me.

The ride was actually pleasant as I sipped the rum & club soda I kept in reserve.  Again, hes not a talker nor did he mind my silence.  The lyrics from the music being played were enough words to be heard.  

In no time, it seemed, we were turning down the narrow, beat-up back-road to the party field.  He found a spot parallel the wired fence between a car and motorcycle.  I could feel the thump of the loud bass blasting from four corners of the huge yard.  It was dark back there, but I had a good view of the action outside the carand there was PLENTY!  I couldnt see the field from where we were parked, but the movement in my sights would keep me from being bored while we wait..

----------


## Summer

*Vi * 


> It was dark back there, but I had a good view of the action outside the car…and there was PLENTY! I couldn’t see the field from where we were parked, but the movement in my sights would keep me from being bored while we wait..



this is classic, really cracked me up :Wink:  following along her...thanks for the journey  :Cool:

----------


## TAH

tease

----------


## roots

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is it really, really YOU??!?!?  Welcome darling!!  So glad you are here.  Come let me hug you up (((Roots))).


Lol what a welcome! I'll take that hug  :Cool:  
I was in the mood for some Jamaica and popped in here.

You know, was thinking.. Yours was the very first trip report I ever came across.
 What 10?? maybe 12 years ago! 
The BEST writing/photos. Never disapoint!

Write on my friend

----------


## *vi*

> *Vi * 
> 
> this is classic, really cracked me up following along her...thanks for the journey


Hi *Summer* sweetie!




> tease


*TAH*!!!!  moi?!?!   lol




> Lol what a welcome! I'll take that hug  
> I was in the mood for some Jamaica and popped in here.
> 
> You know, was thinking.. Yours was the very first trip report I ever came across.
>  What 10?? maybe 12 years ago! 
> The BEST writing/photos. Never disapoint!
> 
> Write on my friend


Okay youve got some memory my friend.  I wrote my first trip report in 2004.  One day I had nothing to do so I printed it.  All 400+ pages.  You make me want to dust it off and read it.  Would you believe Ive never read it after the final post???  Anyway, it is really good to have you aboard for this one.  *Roots*, please dont go far because like I said, I hope to make that one my best report ever.

----------


## *vi*

The place was packed. Teenagers in all shapes and sizes moving about everywhere, but not many adults.  Adults, Im referring to those who appear to be over 25.  I observed most to be between 12 and 18.  But this was no typical teen partyor maybe it wasfor Sheffield.

It was soon obvious that the open space directly in front of the car is one of the yards rest roomsminus the porcelain, minus the sink, minus the walls.  By the time the fourth guy stood profiled in front of me and released a stream into the bush, I no longer felt embarrassed having a front seat view.  But when the ladies stopped to squat, I had to turn away and resist the urge to hand them a wet wipe.  All the while people were passing by in both directions without even given that area a glance.

Thats the way you do it here. says Drivah A; followed by a shrug.

Speaking of people passing by in both directions, I asked if the field has other openings?  Perhaps back THAT way (behind us) from where all those young folks are coming.  He glanced back then looked at me as if to saylook closer at those young folks coming from THAT direction.

I did.  The girlssome of the young ladies disheveled appearance was hard to ignore.  

Sothey go back there to.
Yes.  Its darker back there.  Easy to slip in slip out so to speak.
Forget them.  What about your daughter?  What time is it?
10:49
Good, she should be coming out soon?
Yes.

----------


## TAH

His daughter. She comes from the "slip in, slip out" area, doesn't she?

----------


## kaycee

Ohhhh my,lol!! I remember my teenage years... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## goldilocks

I was once walking on the beach from Alfred's late night with another couple and she squatted right there on the beach while he stood holding her hand.  how romantic....LOL

----------


## *vi*

> His daughter. She comes from the "slip in, slip out" area, doesn't she?


No *TAH*, and thank goodness.  Some of those girls looked worked over pretty thorough.




> Ohhhh my,lol!! I remember my teenage years...


Yeah, a scene like that definitely brings it all back.




> I was once walking on the beach from Alfred's late night with another couple and she squatted right there on the beach while he stood holding her hand.  how romantic....LOL


ROLLLLLLLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

I take a drink to move my mind off the things some young people do in the name of being young and under supervised.  The dancehall helped keep me distracted and out of their business as they parade pass me adjusting their tops & hair.  

Was actually liking the tunes and began feeling like dancing.  But the plan was to stay in the car so we dont embarrass the daughter when she comes out.  So now Im wonderingwhy would she be?

Hey, how old is your daughter?
She just turned 14.
Arent you worried about her being out here?
Noshe goes to parties all the time with her friends.

I couldnt resist so I askedaboutprotectiongasp.  Dang I wish I could remember the song that played in the background when he told me since she was 11 hes the one who makes sure she has protection. I guess Ive been out of the overly-guarded mommy role longer than I thought because his answer didnt set right with me.  End of conversationI need to dance.

The time must be after 11:00.  Maybe you should call her?  He picked up the phone to call.  I get out to walk closer to the entrance, but not far from the car.  People were leaving out, but still many were going in.  

I dance.
He joins me.
We dance.

The vibe, unfortunately, is contradictory.  Dont know if its because Im tiredhotrestlessunsettledtipsy...whatever.  All I know is the music is cranked, demanding I move to its ferocious tempo, but the rhythm between us aint flowing at all.  I cant stay in sync with the beats.  me twist when me shudda wine, me wine when me shudda dip n go dung low. He on the other hand, was trying to carve his hopes, dreams and perverted fantasies over my ass with his tool. I try not to make a fuss because it is dancing; however I cant help feeling how stupid we must look.  Hes shortso short I cant tell if the tool is actually his mid-section or his chin.  This isnt working.  Im ready to jet.

Heydudeyou reach your daughter?
Wha?????
Your daughter.  Did you talk to her?
Yeahyeahshe get annoda ride and gone home.

I cant react.  I stare with disappointment at the silhouette our incompatible bodies cast on the ground.  Chamy precious second to last night in Jamaicawasted.

Vi.  As he stands on his tip toes to whisper in my right ear.
Yeah??
You make my nature..
Sorry A, but its not that kind of party.

I snap a picture of the ground, throw back a rather large swallow of my drink, pry myself from his grip and walk back to the car.  I have a feeling its going to be a long ride back to Negril.  Cha!

----------


## JitterBug

omg vi, i almost spit up my water . . .  you should write a book . . . your words just flow . . . i've read all sorts of trip reports but none are as good as yours . . . you speak real . . . more please . . . i'm going to be sad when this report is over!!!

----------


## TAH

!

----------


## sammyb

Lawd i'm dying over here  :Wink:

----------


## kaycee

Lmao!!! I'm over here dying!! 

I'm sure your words helped to cool his nature...

----------


## Summer

It took me a second or two to figure out what make my nature meant..some nerve eh!

----------


## *vi*

> omg vi, i almost spit up my water . . .  you should write a book . . . your words just flow . . . i've read all sorts of trip reports but none are as good as yours . . . you speak real . . . more please . . . i'm going to be sad when this report is over!!!


JitterBug, you make me smile big time.  Thank you for the props which I so appreciate.  You just don't know how encouraging positive comments can be when writing trip reports.  I can go on and on when it comes to talking about Jamaica, but not sure what's interesting and what's not to others.  I guess that's why I haven't gone more public like a blog or book.  So knowing folks like you can tolerate my ramblings is good enough for me to keep bringing the experiences here.

----------


## *vi*

> !


??  what's wrong TAH?  not good stuff anymore??  :Frown:

----------


## TAH

> ??  what's wrong TAH?  not good stuff anymore??


No ma'am, it's very good stuff indeed. I just couldn't think of anything else to say other than: *!* 
You do have some real Jamaican experiences on your trips, that is for sure. Keep it coming! I can't wait to hear how this turns out...

----------


## *vi*

whew...okay.   :Smile:  thanks for explaining.  Anyone who has traveled with me knows the bazaar and unusual will find me EVERY TIME!  I’ve never had an uneventful reach.  Always three or four “omg” moments I get to take home with me.  If I didn’t have pictures w/notes I wouldn’t believe half of what happens myself and I be there!  But as I told *JitterBug*, I appreciate your comments as well *TAH*.  Thanks for hangin in.

----------


## *vi*

> Lawd i'm dying over here





> Lmao!!! I'm over here dying!! 
> 
> I'm sure your words helped to cool his nature...





> It took me a second or two to figure out what make my nature meant..some nerve eh!


Glad you got a kick out of that *sammy* and *kaycee*.  I can laugh about it now, but by the end of that night, I was ready to scream.  Literally.

*Summer*, telling me the effect I had on him was, to him, a compliment.  Ive had other men say that to me (or worse) so Ive learned how to respond so it doesnt sound like Im challenging their manhood or playing hard to get.

----------


## TAH

> whew...okay.   thanks for explaining.  Anyone who has traveled with me knows the bazaar and unusual will find me EVERY TIME!  I’ve never had an uneventful reach.  Always three or four “omg” moments I get to take home with me.  If I didn’t have pictures w/notes I wouldn’t believe half of what happens myself and I be there!  But as I told *JitterBug*, I appreciate your comments as well *TAH*.  Thanks for hangin in.


Sorry if I gave the impression I wasn't thoroughly enjoying the read. I'm not much of a talker usually, and try to keep my comments very brief in general. Your reports are among the best I've ever read, as everyone else says constantly. Yes I.

----------


## butterfly

I don't want this trip report to end, at least until I reach in January.  I feel like I'm on vacation along with you.  You really love some thick men, me too!! .  I love your sense of humor and lol at your description of the "yard bathroom, minus the sink and the porcelain."  Your description of the dancing was a visual in itself I can actually see you guys dancing and how awkward it must've been based on your silhouette picture. You not knowing whether it was his chin or "tool"  :Wink: .  He really wasted your time going to pick up his daughter and then she already had a ride home.  Maybe you should've went with driver "B".

----------


## jojo p

I second what butterfly said, driver "B" sounded like he was a lot more fun !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Schuttzie

He on the other hand, was trying to carve his hopes, dreams and perverted fantasies over my ass with his tool.

You make my nature..


HAHA, too funny!

----------


## TAH

Vi? Come back to me, you make my nature.

----------


## kaycee

> Vi? Come back to me, you make my nature.



Lol!!!

I understand exactly how you feel.

----------


## *vi*

Sweetipie *Butterfly*, I hope your visit will be filled with fun, laughter and great music!!  Time is flying and before you know it, you'll be wrapped in the arms of absolute comfort.  When I looked at the ground and saw our shadows, I lost the desire to dance or even be there with him.  Yeah, it was dark and other people could care less about us, but the whole scene was disjointed and killing my buzz.  

*jojo* and *butterfly*, more about Mr. B on the way

lol *Schuttzie*, funny is right.  We were a comical looking pair.




> Vi? Come back to me, you make my nature.


*TAH*!  DWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Lawd man, what am I going to do with you??!!??!!?

lol *kaycee*, been really busy with work the last few days.  Will be posting more first thing tomorrow.

----------


## Patricia

Can't wait for tomorrow....it's snowing like a banshee over here, so I'll definitely be in the mood for some *vi* time  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Hi *Patricia*, sorry to hear about the weather conditions there.  Not much better here.  A winter storm is brewing as I type.  Woe is us, right??!!  Oh to be back on the beach people watching and sweating bullets.  I see you have a reach on the near horizon!!!  NICE!!  A little more “photo” warmth coming up.

----------


## Patricia

LOL @ my next reach...I'll be standing on a frozen lake watching hockey.  But, that's okay I LOVE hockey  :Smile:   Hope your storm isn't too brutal.

----------


## *vi*

Geeeeeee *Patricia*!!!  I see it’s a count down to land pon a rock alright…a rock of ice!!!  Try to have fun just he same…and stay warm.

----------


## *vi*

Neither one of us said a word as we slowly made our way up the dark, constricted road.  Rolling along carefully trying not to side-swipe a teen or two.  They are still roaming all over the place.  The music beckons me stay, but I wouldnt enjoy myself with Drivah A so I chalk this night up to a loss and dejectedly ride away from the action.

Five minutes into the journey back to Negril, I had to speak

Tell me something Ahow long had your daughter been home before you called?  I ask because we could have been back to Negril in time to party a little at Bourbon Beach.
She was home long time before me call her.  Her modda answer tell me the girl sleep inna bed.  But Vi, is not late you know.  Still plenty action in Negril all over.
I dont understand why she didnt call you to say not to come once she found another way home.  That would have been the considerate thing to do.  I know I shouldnt fuss like this, but tomorrow is my last full day and night so Im a little disappointed how this evening turned out.
I understand.  Im sorry you feel disappointment.
umm A?
Yes, Vi?
Why is your hand tracing up and down my thigh like you own it?
Me tell youme nature ah still h.
Alright now listen to me good.  I tagged along because our original plans of hanging out changed when you needed to handle family stuff.  Remember that talk we had about being professional and how Im strictly about business and how ALL OF THIS is off limits???  Well None of that has changed.  Hands to yourself, okay?
Okay, okay, okayI understand.

Lawdemerceeeee I must have been talking to a tree frog because that behavior continued ALL the way to Negril.  Each time I told him to stop or had to take his hand off me, I swear he sprouted another one that landed somewhere else on my body.  I felt like I was in high school tracing off a puberty inflamed boy-teenit was just that silly, irritating and exhausting.  

Finally reached town and I couldnt wait to power wash his finger prints off my skin.  Unbelievable what I went through with someone his age.  Not aggressive attention to where I felt I was in danger, but an immature insolence.  Made me think a couple of sharp cracks across his knuckles with a wooden spoon would have worked since words didnt.  No matter, Im back and about to be out.

Vi, you want to go to Bourbon?
What??  No, A.  Just take me to my place.
Its early still.  We can go to Las Vegas.  Scrub A Dub?
The last thing you need is visual stimulation.  No, I want to go in.

He drives me to the gate and asks one more time about going to a club.  

Good night, A. was my answer before closing the door and going inside.

----------


## *vi*

7/21/14 - monday, day 18

My last full day in Jamaica arrived with amazing sunshine, blistering heat and 7 missed calls from Drivah A.  Much too early to deal with him, so the sunshine wins.  Showered, dressed and hungry I go outside to snap some yard pictures before walking the lane.  Had a very pleasant conversation with Lidia.  Truly an amazing woman who I think works even in her sleep.  I thanked her for hospitality and made arrangement to drop off the key since Ill be leaving super early.  





I loved that chair!

----------


## *vi*



----------


## jojo p

Theres a boardie that uses the following saying that is my absolute favorite about my Ja trips. " May you have many nights you don't remember, with friends you will never forget ''    Sounds like this
night was the opposite for you, smh!!!!!   Well, its all an adventure !  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

*jojo*, none of my reaches have lacked adventure so I guess I’m prepared for just about anything.  He was a pain, but honestly, having to leave Portland the way I did was worse than dealing with him.  I’m still not ready to share all the details about that…MISadventure but I’m glad things ended on a very positive and wonderful note.  And although I remember the nights very well, I did meet some special people I will never forget.   :Smile:   You will see…

----------


## *vi*

Stomach growling I say goodbye and catch a ride to Sweet Spot.  I had been eyeing that place all week so now is my chance to check it out.  Ordered breakfast, the usual, then tried to decide where on the beach Ill spend my last day.  Breakfast came before I could make a decision so I put those thoughts on hold while I take a picture of my plate before digging in.



The moment I placed my hand into my bag I knew something was wrong.  My camera wasnt in there.  Everyone in the restaurant heard my gasp and saw panic flash across my face.  The last place I had it was in the yard.  I called Drivah A to come for me and take me back to the room.  He was in Lucea.  I had to get back there NOW.  About to leave my food to grab a cab, the phone rings, its Mr. B.

Good morning, Vi.  How you doin?
Not good!  I think I left my camera in the yard where I stay.  Can you come get me and take me back???  Im at Sweet Spot.  Do you know where that is??  Wait, are you near by??  If you are already on the westend, you can go by and check for me!!
Calm down, Vi.  I will be there in 3 minutes.

I had them dump my food in a foam container, paid then went outside to wait.  I paced and tried to stay composed but it was almost impossible to do.  I got sick just thinking about all my memories in the hands of someone who wont hesitate to delete them without giving thought to the heartbreak it will cause.  It had to be there

----------


## *vi*

He was there in less than three minutes.  

Was that the only place you used it?
Yes.  I was talking to the owner and Im sure I set it down on the table in the back yard.
Outside??
Yes. Outside.

We both know it could be gone, but it didnt have to be spoken.

We drive up to the gate and Im out.  My short stubby legs got me up the walk and around the corner so my eyes can see what my heart prayed for.  There is was!  Sitting on the round patio table all by its self.  An inanimate object, but I still felt like a neglectful parent.

I was overjoyed, but Mr. Bs smile was bigger than mine.  

Now where, Vi?
To the beach.  I want to go to Alfreds.
No problem.  Im glad your camera was still there.
So am I.  Thanks for taking me back to check for it.



We get to the beach.  I pay him a little more for the extra run around.  He appreciated it.  I asked if he could join me for the first drink of the day, but he had to take some people some where and he was running late.  Told me he would check back with me later.  That would be cool if you could.  Ill be right here. 

Now to get my beach time started

----------


## Patricia

Happy to hear your camera was exactly where you left it.

Nice lookin' towel, too!!

----------


## sammyb

man ole man that was a close call, so glad that worked out!

LOVE LOVE the towel!

----------


## TAH

Sigh... 
You always leave me waiting for the next post. Ten days til my next (short)trip, you're helping me satisfy the itch in the meantime. Glad "A" wasn't a complete d**chebag at least. Very glad you found the camera!

----------


## kaycee

Drivah A, would have caught a punch to his nature...Lol!

Glad you found your camera!!

----------


## butterfly

I was almost stressed as you about the camera,  anxious for driver "B" to take you to find out if it was still there.  Then I remembered you had to find it because how else would you have post your beautiful pictures :Confused:  :Embarrassment: .   Driver "A" is missing a couple of letters "SS". Oh no It's almost the last day, I wish you can preserve this report until my next reach. I have six weeks, and I don't think you can fit one day worth of trip report to hold me over for six weeks. Maybe some more pictures will do. :Cool:

----------


## jojo p

Vi, I wasn't worried for a second that you didn't get your camera back, otherwise we wouldn't be getting these fabulous pics, isn't that the worst feeling when you think you lost something important like that. I've decided that I must meet you some day on the beach, we would have many laughs, I'm sure !!!

----------


## Schuttzie

> Drivah A, would have caught a punch to his nature...Lol!
> 
> Glad you found your camera!!


Kaycee, I agree, he would have gotten something punched or slapped, haha.  Especially when he kept those hands wandering after many warnings.  No patience for that sort of thing.

I'm so glad you got your camera/memories back, Vi, to share with us  :Smile:

----------


## billndonna

Vi,we are here and totally exhausted,been  great time and had some hiccups but they were man made so all is good.Glad the wifi hung in there so i could check in on your report!!

----------


## jojo p

ok, I know tits thankggiving, by the way , happy thanksgiving, but my popcorn is getting stale, waiting for the round up.!!  :Smile:

----------


## TAH

So should I serenade you? Don't be cruel, vi... 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Luvinegril

Oh Vi, come back! What a great read! Thanks for sharing with us.

----------


## *vi*

> Happy to hear your camera was exactly where you left it.
> 
> Nice lookin' towel, too!!


I’ve said this more than once, *Patricia*…after being on the rock for more than 3 days, my camera becomes just as important to my as my passport.  Yes, more important than my cash!!!  By that time, the media card was holding over 2,000 pictures and videos of Portland and Westmoreland so losing it would have ruined my visit. I bring a back up, but that’s to replace the camera, not the card.  After that incident I realize I’ve got to come up with a way to back up my card every night.  Yes, it was my fault it was left behind, but I’m sooooooo grateful the wrong person didn’t come around to take advantage of my absentmindedness.




> man ole man that was a close call, so glad that worked out!
> 
> LOVE LOVE the towel!


Thanks *sammy*.  It’s my favorite until I find the one with the two raised flip flops.  




> Sigh... 
> You always leave me waiting for the next post. Ten days til my next (short)trip, you're helping me satisfy the itch in the meantime. Glad "A" wasn't a complete d**chebag at least. Very glad you found the camera!


Sorry about the space between posts *TAH*.  The jobs, for one keep me from devoting more time to the report, but the end is always the hardest for me to write about.  Especially regarding this reach.  If I could live any day of this visit over again, it would be this one.  No matter how short a visit is, I know you will have a great time.  The action is really picking up there so that means more FUN options for you two.  ENJOY and have a couple of drinks for me!




> Drivah A, would have caught a punch to his nature...Lol!
> 
> Glad you found your camera!!


LOL, *kaycee*…he almost did!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

> I was almost stressed as you about the camera,  anxious for driver "B" to take you to find out if it was still there.  Then I remembered you had to find it because how else would you have post your beautiful pictures.   Driver "A" is missing a couple of letters "SS". Oh no It's almost the last day, I wish you can preserve this report until my next reach. I have six weeks, and I don't think you can fit one day worth of trip report to hold me over for six weeks. Maybe some more pictures will do.


There you go, *Butterfly*!!!  Two S attached to the A would fit his description perfectly!!!  Trust, I could write a lot about this final day and a half, but not to last six weeks.  Sweetie, youll be there for a nice long reach and attending some major events.  Wish I could be there, hangin with you for even just a part of it all.  You think you might be posting some pictures when you return???




> Vi, I wasn't worried for a second that you didn't get your camera back, otherwise we wouldn't be getting these fabulous pics, isn't that the worst feeling when you think you lost something important like that. I've decided that I must meet you some day on the beach, we would have many laughs, I'm sure !!!


YES *jojo*, my stomach was all messed up.  I was holding all that good food but the smell was making me feel worse.  And oh what a compliment.  Thank you!!  I mean you want to hang with me even AFTER reading of my mishaps and mayhem!!!  You must be adventurous too so we gotta make that happen.  Ill shoot you a pm.




> Kaycee, I agree, he would have gotten something punched or slapped, haha.  Especially when he kept those hands wandering after many warnings.  No patience for that sort of thing.
> 
> I'm so glad you got your camera/memories back, Vi, to share with us


Thanks *Schuttzie*.  Memories from each reach sustain my sanity until I return so they are very valuable.

----------


## *vi*

> Vi,we are here and totally exhausted,been  great time and had some hiccups but they were man made so all is good.Glad the wifi hung in there so i could check in on your report!!


Hey the *billndonna*!!!  Wow what an honor to know you are still hanging with me while on the rock!!!!  Glad you are having a great time and hope the hiccups were minor and few.  Thanks for taking the time to post a little something on the board for all.  Can I ask you somethingwho is doing the posting, bill or donna or is it a team contribution???  




> ok, I know tits thankggiving, by the way , happy thanksgiving, but my popcorn is getting stale, waiting for the round up.!!


A pair of LOLs at your typo *jojo*!!!!!!!!




> So should I serenade you? Don't be cruel, vi...


*TAH* honey, I would LOVE to be serenaded by you.  Anything by Maxi Priest gets my attention and cooperation!!!




> Oh Vi, come back! What a great read! Thanks for sharing with us.


Thanks so much *Luvinegril*  and sorry for taking so long gotta earn those nickels so I can get back to Jamaica asap.

----------


## TAH



----------


## *vi*

*TAH*!!!!  perfect choice!!!  OH MY...BE STILL MY HEART!!!!  mmmmm he says "don't go" sooooo sweetly how can I not stay and continue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Another perfect day on the beach.  Im glad I decided to park at Alfreds because there were plenty of families around me.  Man am I going to miss all of this

Once I was settled all I wanted to do was look around and take in all I could of this scene.  I glanced at the black bag containing my breakfast and although I wasnt hungry felt I should eat a little before happy hour.  Having been dumped in the carrier then shaken up, the meal looked a mess and unappetizing, but I couldnt waste it so I forced myself to eat the ackee.  So glad I did because it was delicious.  



Then the fruit guy came along waving a big smile and baby bananas in my direction.  Why not.  Ill take one.
ONE?!?!  One bundle??
No, one banana.
But how you a big gal only eat one honey banana?
How do you expect my business by insulting me??
Chacome oncome one...Miss...buy chree or four.
Ill take two for 100.  If you give me any more flack about what to buy you can just be on your way leaving me with none of your bananas and you without my 100 dollars.
You nuh easy

I got two of the most sweetest bananas I had in a long time.  Kinda wished I bought more..but why since Im leaving tomorrow

Leaving tomorrowI think Im going to cry.

----------


## *vi*

Thirsty!  Im mad thirst!  I guess soits officially happy hour.  I go to the bar with the intentions of getting something lively and fancy to drink, but wind up ordering a short of overproof and a cup of ice.  

This is Chris, one of the bartenders at Alfreds.  Such a sweetie and not too hard on the eyes either!!!!!

----------


## butterfly

I wish you could be there when I'm there. I love your style of travel and personality.  I have never been short of adventures on all my visits.   The excitement is a part of the reason for my return.  I am not computer savvy, so I don't know how to post pictures.  My son makes fun of me all the time because I go to him for everything pertaining to the computer.  I definitely don't have your style of writing.

----------


## jojo p

Holley molley ,  I think I need a rum punch from Alfreds !!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

> I wish you could be there when I'm there. I love your style of travel and personality.  I have never been short of adventures on all my visits.   The excitement is a part of the reason for my return.  I am not computer savvy, so I don't know how to post pictures.  My son makes fun of me all the time because I go to him for everything pertaining to the computer.  I definitely don't have your style of writing.


*Butterfly*, you and me both!!!  I tried to make it work but its not financially feasible for me to force a reach in January. Soooo darhlin! darhlin! Me darhlin!  Your mission is to live those adventures for the both of us!!  Have twice as much fun.  Take twice as many photos. HOWEVER only drink HALF the amount of booze I would. Dont want you to develop liver issues on vacation.

TRUST, everyone appreciates the pictures,  Words are nice, but the photos are what brings the experience to life.  Thanks for the compliment; Im just a ramblernot a writer.  You express yourself very well so you wont have a problem pulling a great report together.  Now about those thousands of pictures and videos you are going to takeIll link you about that.

----------


## *vi*

> Holley molley ,  I think I need a rum punch from Alfreds !!!!


*jojo*, I kid you not, he's a cutie for sure.  He's on the quiet side but I have a feeling you can change that...lol

----------


## Summer

Vi, beautiful. I am living a vacation just reading your TR with the pictures. :Smile:

----------


## sammyb

[/URL][/QUOTE]

Like this one...so sorry this is report is coming to an end....

----------


## billndonna

[QUOTE=*vi*;149198]Hey the *billndonna*!!!  Wow what an honor to know you are still hanging with me while on the rock!!!!  Glad you are having a great time and hope the hiccups were minor and few.  Thanks for taking the time to post a little something on the board for all.  Can I ask you something…who is doing the posting, bill or donna or is it a team contribution???  
It is I,Bill posting with my back up lady helping me keep things on track,i sometimes tend to wander.Ok,i always tend to wander! Keep it coming Vi we love your reports,sometimes i read her parts of yours and sometimes i just let her daydream on her own.We now have a year to suffer through until we can get back and hopefully bring our son and his wife so they can make more memories.

----------


## Schuttzie

The cutie has beautiful eyes  :Smile:  Sammyb, I really like that picture of the ladies entranced by something, too!  I don't want this to end, dear Vi~

----------


## kaycee

Mmmm...Chris, you say?? Looks extra fine. Lol! His eyes are pretty.

I hate when an excellent trip report comes to an end.

----------


## jojo p

Kaycee, I saw him first !   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

> Vi, beautiful. I am living a vacation just reading your TR with the pictures.


Oh *Summer*, thank youmakes me very happy to know you havent disappeared.




> Like this one...so sorry this is report is coming to an end....


Thanks *Sammy*.  Its just as sad coming to the end of a report as it is coming to the end of a reach.  For me anyway.  Im reliving the anguish of leaving all over again which is why its a challenge relating the events of the last full day/night and departure moments.  I know you know, *Sammy*.




> It is I,Bill posting with my back up lady helping me keep things on track,i sometimes tend to wander.Ok,i always tend to wander! Keep it coming Vi we love your reports,sometimes i read her parts of yours and sometimes i just let her daydream on her own.We now have a year to suffer through until we can get back and hopefully bring our son and his wife so they can make more memories.


Well hello *bill*ndonna.  Thanks for your support and for supporting the board by sharing your own lovely experiences and pictures.  I like that you give your precious wife space to daydream on her own.  Must be a very pleasurable sight for you to gaze at her indulging in total contentment.  And *Bill*, you made my smile beam to see that you read my words to your Donna.  Thank you so much for that.




> The cutie has beautiful eyes  Sammyb, I really like that picture of the ladies entranced by something, too!  I don't want this to end, dear Vi~


Hi *Schuttzie*, the ladies were in a photo shoot.  I took the picture because I was interested in one of the ladies hair style.  




> Mmmm...Chris, you say?? Looks extra fine. Lol! His eyes are pretty.
> 
> I hate when an excellent trip report comes to an end.


Awwwwww thanks you *kaycee*!!!!  Yes, so when you are in Negril make sure you go there in the evening so you can gaze into those hypnotic gems.  




> Kaycee, I saw him first !


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! then you gots to get there first *jojo*

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

I grabbed my camera and drink then strolled to the colorful vendor stands next door.  While taking pictures a voice called out to me to come inside.  The strong rums tone was louder and told me I was hearing thangs so I continued taking pictures.  The voice, now getting closer, again invites me to come take a look in the shop.  Meeting me at the entrance was a thick (but way too young fe me) cutie.  He calls himself G-Man. Blessed with equal and very generous portions of Jamaican and Indian nature, he is adorably blended.  Reminds me of my younger son.  I follow G-Man in to take a look at his table full of wares.



It was hot in there so I knew I had to scan quickly then leave before the heat makes me impatient.  .  

I think G-Man is flirting with me as I table shop.  Didnt want to assume he was so the rum told me to ask.

Lawd child, are you flirting with me??
CHILD! followed by a giggle that made his belly jiggle. What, you wont go out with me? he takes a hold of my right-hand pinky.  To party and dance??  Whats your name? he asks with a boyish smile that almost made this grown woman weak.
Partydanceokwhere???  Um wait! (Geee now Im giggling and jiggling.) Its not that you arent a handsome man, you are.  Its just that you remind me of my son and it would feel like Im doing something morally wrong with you if we dance the way I like to dance.

He smiled and I just wanted to pinch his cheek.  Hes looking more and more like my Kenny the longer I stare at him.  I turn my attention back to the table and see something I really wanted.



How much is that crab?
1,000J.  You like that?
Yeah I do, but I dont have that much on me.  Its my last day so the dollars are low.  All I have on me is 300.  But I promise I will look for you on my next reach.
Promise?
Absolutely.
Respect SistaRespect

Im sweating buckets so I said my goodbyes and made my exit.

----------


## jojo p

Vi,  I'll be there on New Years Eve, I'll tell him you sent me , LOL !!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

DWL *jojo* you should!!!!!  I think I told him I was going to bring him some attention.  Let me see if I can help him remember me…red hair…always sat on the loungers taking pictures, writing & listening to music… fat…old…below-average to homely looks… only drank rum on the rocks w/red stripe chasers…yeah he should remember me. URGH!!! lol

----------


## TAH

LOL. Keep it coming Vi, I know it's almost over, just don't want it to be. You'll probably finish this just as I'm leaving fi de rock...
Btw, I see you have pictures of Giddy House restaurant. Where is that exactly? I've never noticed it before, but someone else posted about it recently and piqued my interest.

----------


## billndonna

Your pictures look awesome Vi,they take me back to the Island where we would still like to be!Just got a new camera so next year we will have much better pictures.

----------


## butterfly

We'll eventually be in Jamaica at the same time, and when we do I'm sure we'll not be short of adventures.  As for the drinking I normally need a AA meeting after leaving Jamaica.  I normally drink more rum then I do in anyone's lifetime.  I will make sure I share my photos with you when I return.

----------


## *vi*

> LOL. Keep it coming Vi, I know it's almost over, just don't want it to be. You'll probably finish this just as I'm leaving fi de rock...
> Btw, I see you have pictures of Giddy House restaurant. Where is that exactly? I've never noticed it before, but someone else posted about it recently and piqued my interest.


*TAH* when are you leaving again?  Doesn't matter, I'm insanely jealous you and your Princess have a reach approaching and I don't (insert pouty face here).  Anyway...the report should be finished by Monday, Tuesday morning at the latest.  Giddy House is a few steps from Alfreds.  Facing Alfreds with the sea behind you, it would be to the left in the midst of that cluster of shops.  I have a better picture somewhere but cant get at it right now.




> Your pictures look awesome Vi,they take me back to the Island where we would still like to be!Just got a new camera so next year we will have much better pictures.


Thanks *bill*ndonna.  I know the feeling of longing to be back there once the old routine back home kicks in.  Congrats on the camera!!!  Ive seen some fantastic pictures taken with phones and tablets, but for me, nothing like looking through a viewer and pressing a shutter button.




> We'll eventually be in Jamaica at the same time, and when we do I'm sure we'll not be short of adventures.  As for the drinking I normally need a AA meeting after leaving Jamaica.  I normally drink more rum then I do in anyone's lifetime.  I will make sure I share my photos with you when I return.


*Butterfly*, the closer the time gets to RS the more my heart aches and longs to be going.  I know we would have crazy fun at that event.  But like I said, I need you to represent and party for the both of us.  Looking forward to seeing your photosIm going to need a serious Jamaica fix by then.

----------


## TAH

> *TAH* when are you leaving again?  Doesn't matter, I'm insanely jealous you and your Princess have a reach approaching and I don't (insert pouty face here).  Anyway...the report should be finished by Monday, Tuesday morning at the latest.  Giddy House is a few steps from Alfreds.  Facing Alfreds with the sea behind you, it would be to the left in the midst of that cluster of shops.  I have a better picture somewhere but cant get at it right now.
> 
> 
> Thanks *bill*ndonna.  I know the feeling of longing to be back there once the old routine back home kicks in.  Congrats on the camera!!!  Ive seen some fantastic pictures taken with phones and tablets, but for me, nothing like looking through a viewer and pressing a shutter button.
> 
> 
> *Butterfly*, the closer the time gets to RS the more my heart aches and longs to be going.  I know we would have crazy fun at that event.  But like I said, I need you to represent and party for the both of us.  Looking forward to seeing your photosIm going to need a serious Jamaica fix by then.


Thanks vi. Leaving tomorrow, but it's actually a guys trip this time. The Empress can't go because we have a child in school, among a few other things that won't allow for her to go this time. Honestly, I really don't even want to go this time because of that, but I have to play tour guide... it could be worse. At least I'll get in some snorkeling and a bit of free diving, and the food is always a plus, lots of subs will be consumed. I'll catch up on this when I return, can't wait for the conclusion. Thanks for the Giddy House directions, that helps a lot!

----------


## kaycee

Awesome trip report Ms.Vi!!!
 :Smile: 
*round of applause*

----------


## newfiegirl59

Hello Vi, I know you are busy being back in Real life mode but are you gonna leave us hanging on your last day in paradise. thanks in advance for your last days thoughts.

----------


## *vi*

my apologies to you, *newfiegirl* and others who have been patiently waiting for me to end this.  I was hoping to post the final day & night this week but got caught up being an over-worked adult which has left me with little free time.  You know how that is.  If not Monday, I promise to post more by Tuesday.  I'm also gathering more photos to throw in at the end.  thanks so much for sticking around, *newfiegirl*.  I won't leave you hanging for much longer.

----------


## butterfly

I'm patiently waiting. :Smile:

----------


## kaycee

...Wait...there's more??

*sits back down*

----------


## TAH

I'm baa-aack...

----------


## *vi*

> ...Wait...there's more??
> 
> *sits back down*


LOL that was cute

----------


## *vi*

> I'm baa-aack...


no way!  Okay, where's the report???  Post the link here so I won't miss it.  Welcome back TAH!  I probably missed you just as much as Mrs. TAH!!!

----------


## *vi*

> I'm patiently waiting.


and I appreciate your patience butterbaby  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Enough of watching other people have fun in the sun, I’m ready to do some real swimming!!  But who will babysit my crap????  I removed the card from my camera and placed it in a tiny zip loc bag that was holding my extra battery.  Secured under my headscarf & hat, it went with me into the ocean.

----------


## Schuttzie

YEAH!  Theres more!  I love beach volleyball  :Smile:

----------


## TAH

Thanks vi, Mrs TAH handled my absence quite well, we talked most every day I was away. I was surprised at just how forgiving she was of my leaving without her, I've never done that before... We'll be back there in March, doing a split trip between the West End and Treasure Beach. Soon come. 

Loving the report miss vi. When is your next trip?

----------


## *vi*

> YEAH!  Theres more!  I love beach volleyball


Hi Schuttzie...I do too but only as a spectator, especially in that heat!

----------


## *vi*

> Thanks vi, Mrs TAH handled my absence quite well, we talked most every day I was away. I was surprised at just how forgiving she was of my leaving without her, I've never done that before... We'll be back there in March, doing a split trip between the West End and Treasure Beach. Soon come. 
> 
> Loving the report miss vi. When is your next trip?


And why should you be surprised???  She knows she's got a good man whose days and nights were filled with thoughts of his Empress and counting down the days to see her smile again.  "sigh" I can tell you two have a special dedication to each other.  Treasure it and each other dearly.  

Sooooo glad you made it back safely, TAH, and I can't wait to hear about all the fun you guys had.  I'm trying to get back in March.  It depends on airfare coming down and my pay going up. (_insert praying smilie here_)

----------


## *vi*

The water felt fabulous.  It really did.  Although Negril beach is one of the best in Jamaica, Im definitely missing the beaches of Portland.  The water here is calm, very calm.  I barely feel a current or wave.  Portland waters are much livelier.  I would say the calmest is Frenchmans Cove, but thats only if you dont go near the rocks.  Oh Boston Beach keeps you busy jumping and riding the waves or playing tug of war with the under current.  Im not complaining nor passing a this verses that judgment.  Negrils beach itself displays much more activity than ANY Portland beach, but the water is the total opposite, so quiet and so disciplined.  More socially accommodating.  With the absence of jet skis these waters are perfect for mingling and/or meditating.  Voices speak and laughers ring out undisturbed by roaring motors and the screams of sales pitches from over zealous operators. 



The moment is incredibly serene as I stand looking out upon the great scope of seemingly endless ocean.  The suns rays are toasting my brown skin browner.  My co-workers are going to be so jealous when they see me walk into the office adorned by Jamaica from head to toe.  

Im experiencing absolute inner peace.  Like the first night me and my babies slept in our new apartment after leaving my first husband.  We didnt know what the next day would bring, but we knew we were going to be alright facing it.  I dont want to leave Jamaica tomorrow, but I will face departure without tears because I go with a personal vow to return to where my inner peace will be experienced absolutely. 

It feels like time has stopped.  Maybe it has???  Of course it hasnt and that means Im closer to dragging myself through the exiting-the-rock doors with my back towards Jamaica.  With that thought I need a drink.

I turn around looking at my chair and notice the lounger that was a distance from mine is now only inches away and obviously occupied.  What is this??!!  There is no reason for someone to park that close to mine.  I take a couple of step towards the shore with a slight attitude and blazing thirst.  

ohmygoodnesswhat thedid something just swim by me????????????

----------


## newfiegirl59

What just swam by you must have been the friendly ocean welcoming party, we had the same Manta swim by our section of beach pretty much the same time every day. It's still pretty scarry tho.

----------


## billndonna

Nice to see your back Vi,still reading and looking at your awesome pictures,please carry on!

----------


## *vi*

> What just swam by you must have been the friendly ocean welcoming party, we had the same Manta swim by our section of beach pretty much the same time every day. It's still pretty scarry tho.


Awwwww newfiegirl, that is actually a pleasant thought.  I love sea creatures.  But no, this welcoming party originated from land.

----------


## *vi*

> Nice to see your back Vi,still reading and looking at your awesome pictures,please carry on!


Although I'm sure you don't share my feelings, *bill*n*donna*, but I'm glad you two made it back safely and can ride along to the end with me...just a few more hours to go...sigh.

----------


## *vi*

After backing up and almost falling down, I focused and saw it was a man swimming by me.  With ALL this ocean why so close to my space?  Okay, Ill be the one to move.  Into a few steps towards the beach, I feel water splash on my back. 

Oh No He Didnt!!!

My rage was immediately defused when I turned to see it was Mr. B wearing a devilish grin.  

You know you almost got cussed out, my friend.

Standing almost shoulder deep, I can see through the crystal clear Caribbean water that this man takes good care of his body.  

WhaI scare you?  You think a shark swim pass?
You swim well.  Youre the first driver Ive known who actually swims.
Well I dont fancy the ocean.  I prefer the river.  But yes me love to swim.
You came back. I say with a smile.
I take the people to the market, wait for dem them, then decide to come off the road after I let dem out.  Too much police pon the road.
Is that your stuff on the lounger next to mine?
Yes.
I was about to go in and have a drink.  Would you like one too?
Vi, we just got out here.
Huh?  No, YOU just got out hereI got my swim on now Im ready to get my drink on.

I turn and walk towards the shore.  Half way there, I feel him wrap his arms around my waist and pull me back.  Bent at the waist, my arms and legs are stretched out as I was pulled back out into the ocean.  Hes taller than me so I worried about being out too deep, but I couldnt stop him even if it meant almost drowning or worsegetting my hair wet.  

Didnt care how silly I looked, I was enjoying the ride.  Its my last swim of this reach so I shouldnt care.  I was ready to have fun.  

Still with my back facing him, he lifts me straight up by my waist.  I come down and before my feet hit the ocean floor, he would hoist me up again. Each time on the way down, he would catch me at a lower spot along my sideswaisthipsthighsabove the kneeshooting me higher in the air.  I would descend slow enough to keep my balance and remain straight.  My bathing suite skirt would flare up as if liquid wind gusts blew underneath me.  

Weeeeeeeeeee!  Thats right this grown woman squealed and giggled like a ten year old girl being pushed on a playground swing by an eleven year old boy.  Higher! Higher!!  Higher!!!

For a little while he was reliving his youth as a young Jamaican boy who spent countless hours in the water with his friends.  He told me of their antics and the water games/competitions they invented.  A couple we did, or tried to do.  So much fun.  More excitement I had in a long time.  The best was when he locked his fingers together and instructed me step my right foot onto his hand so I could be boosted upwards like that.  I told him he was insane.

On that noteout of breath, but still giggling, we trudge ashore for drinks and to chill.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## sammyb

What a lovely last swim, your words allowed me to envision the entire scene

----------


## kaycee

Sounds like you had fun!!! :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

> What a lovely last swim, your words allowed me to envision the entire scene


Sammy, not only the scene, I would re-live the entire DAY over again if I could.

----------


## *vi*

> Sounds like you had fun!!!


Kaycee...I did indeed  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly

I'm at my deskreading your trip report about your beach encounter with driver "b"  and I'm actually blushing. :Embarrassment:  Very excited to find out the outcome.

----------


## jojo p

I knew it....  I knew it...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Awe shucksss....  Ms. Vi... Catching up on your report....   LOL   uummm We need to talk  :Smile:

----------


## Schuttzie

Oh, how fun is that?  You got to let that inner youngster come out from time to time to enjoy life  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

> I'm at my deskreading your trip report about your beach encounter with driver "b"  and I'm actually blushing. Very excited to find out the outcome.


awwwww *butterfly*thanks




> I knew it....  I knew it...


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *jojo,* please think of me when you are standing at Alfred's gazing out into the ocean...I miss that place so much.




> Awe shucksss....  Ms. Vi... Catching up on your report....   LOL   uummm We need to talk


tee heeyes maam, *Sparkle*, we sure do!!!




> Oh, how fun is that?  You got to let that inner youngster come out from time to time to enjoy life


*Schuttzie*, thats exactly what I did.  It was a workout, but so much fun.

----------


## *vi*

I replaced the SD card in the camera and snapped a picture to make sure it was not damaged or hadn't gotten wet.  I basically stop taking pictures after that.  



Checked my phone.  Wow 9 missed calls.  Three from Drivah A urgh, Five from Portland grrrrrr.  One from David smile  

Did you bring a towel?
No.  Is alright.  I drip dry natural.
What would you like to drink?  My treat.  He requested a Red Stripe.



This day (my visit) is coming to a close and Im feeling it.  I dont like this feeling.  I gaze at the ocean while I wait and envy the people who are still in the water.  They arent fretting about packing, check-out time or the inevitable search through dirty clothes by customs.  I wanted to re-wind to yesterday and do last night over again but with a different someone and a different someplace. I wanted to drag Mr. B back out there, not to have him bounce me up and down, but to watch him swim.  That was a beautiful scene.  

I asked Chris for a shot of white rum along with the stripes.  

I need a feel better thought and that would be food.  I decided to have a special dinner tonight.  Treat myself to that cruel seafood pasta at Ivans.  That and a pint of rum would helpmaybe.  I paid Chris and slowly walked back to the lounger.

When I returned with the drinks, he was just pulling his jeans up over his hips.  OhMy talk about timingwhat a vision I was treated to at that moment.  His skin is flawless.  Smooth and enticing like semi-sweet dark chocolate.  Ocean water was still cascading from his hair, trailing his shouldershis backhis chesthis navelwhew!!  To continue describing his body from that point would change the rating of this report so Ill stop there.  

He caught me staringdroolingwetting my lipssssss.  I handed him the bottle.  Too embarrassed to speak I just sat downhe did toothank goodness!

He takes a sip, then another, paused then asked...  How was last night?

----------


## *vi*

BAM, Im body-slammed back down to reality. It was a complete nightmare.

I told him how I was being kneaded, pressed and squeezed like play dough most of the night.  That we didnt party at all and how disappointed I still am for wasting my next to last night in Jamaica.

That man was out of order.
I look at it this wayhe was either my punishment for staying away from Negril for so long or my reason.  I never had to deal with such nonsense in Portland.
In truth all I can say is not all Portland men are saints so not all Negril men are devils. I can only speak for myself when I tell you I will not disrespect you.  I like your vibes and want to spend time with you.  That is the only way you will know who I amnot according to where I live.
Im not judging you.
Then yes????  You will go to the party at Bourbon with me tonight?
I know you drink, do you dance?
Yes, I love to dance.
Thats ityes, Bourbon Beach it is.

I take a long last look at an evening beach sky, pack up my gear and get dropped off at the room to get ready for tonight.

----------


## TAH

:Big Grin:

----------


## JitterBug

clap, clap, clap . . .

----------


## Schuttzie

Haha, got to put your tongue back in your mouth, lol!

----------


## kaycee

:Embarrassment:  loving this!!

----------


## jojo p

Well I was hoping to read the rest of you adventure , but I leave in the morning for the beach, I will be thinking of you when im at my
favorite place, Alfreds, and I will scoping for Chris. lol......   Its been so much fun reading your amazing report, I will hope that someday we can
meet up in Negril, and find lots of trouble... I mean good times together,  :Smile:  :Smile:     Happy New Year to you.

----------


## msbaltimore

I stumbled upon your trip report while looking for reviews from someone who has visited Negril in July.  I usually come down in October or November but due to our traveling companions schedule, it will be July this reach. Your report alleviated my concerns about the timing. I loved your report.  Your pictures took me right there.  I can't wait!  Thank you so much for sharing.

----------


## TAH

vi?

----------


## JitterBug

maybe she is in jamaica? working on the next trip report?

----------


## Luvsdaislands

Vi

I love your report and your pictures!!!  Makes me feel like I am vacationing with you!!!

----------


## kaycee

Ms. Vi, hope you are well and things are good!

----------


## goldilocks

Good Lord, how did I miss these last posts?  Glad you had a nice day with B,  can't wait to hear about the night!

----------


## Sam I Am

I finally logged back in to catch up on this report... soooooooo good.  But damn, what a cliff hanger!

----------


## OBXcouple

Vi,

I read your entire trip report on this snowy frigid day~it warmed my spirits and it read like a delightful well written book~which one anxiously awaits the turn of the next page. Then it's the anticipation of the next chapter now we are awaiting the next sequel to Vi's last night in Negril~ it was truly delightful to follow your journey~the written word and the photos!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Vince

vi, you still around? :Confused:

----------


## irie always

Hi Vi

Just found this last trip report - gonna read it all  :Smile:

----------


## I-Ri

Wow, what a read!   5 days I've had this up on my second screen at work while I work on the first screen, sneaking a read every time there was a moment I could snatch away from work, brings back so so many memories!  And so happy to be back on Negril.com!  Must say over the years starting with Beinegees chat board, its been my go to place to check out the runnings in Negril before our yearly reach, then I got lazy?  Kind of wasn't feeling the board thru its transitions, but with TA I felt I had lost touch with my roots?  Dunno, but I did do a quick spot check thru the years and wandered back on the Negril Forum and saw Smith!!   Excited to say the least, read his trip reports and as I will be in Portie, our fourth reach this year, splitting Portie and Negril, I decided to click the Portie Forum and I found Vi!!   This "mostly lurker" was beyond excited!  I remember reading posts back in the day about Bar-B-Barn, and saying to myself is this the poster who shared stories of her reaches with the kids?   Or was that Seveen?   Not sure, still don't know but I can't forget that vibe I got while reading those trip reports.  Awesome!!  Thanks for the ride Vi, thanks for all these rides, every reach!!   I'm totally psyched and believe me I took notes of all the nooks and crannies you've found!  I am up for Under di Rock and ShanShy Beach this reach, along with Chill Out Restaurant at Long Bay which I've not been to yet in Portie-way.   15 reaches to Negril, I still thought Jus Natural was only a breakfast spot, will def check em out for dinner and haffa try Swordfish Restaurant, new one for me!  This is a lot of yapping for a mostly-lurker, wanted to shout you out Vi and let you know we're out there reading too!  You are an inspiration to post more often, sand gravity really hits hard, what can I say?   My intentions are good!  Respect!

----------


## jojo p

Sweet Vi,   since you haven't finished with any details of your last day and night, ( I know, life gets busy,busy, I can only make up what a spectacular time you had in my head...
I was on the beach in April, I could of seen you and would of never known...... hopefully we will cross paths someday !!!!!

----------


## shell

Hi Vi! Just want to thank you for pointing me in the direction for this report. Only on page 8 and I"m LOVING it! I"m hungry for info on Port Antonio and this is a feast! The question is do I savor it or enjoy it in one sitting..  :Smile:

----------


## shell

haha just realized it wasn't Vi's report I was looking for...but so glad I found it! Still didn't find Babalews... something else to look forward to!

----------


## *vi*

Hi everyone...so sorry for the delay in finishing this report and responding to your wonderful comments.  I promise to start posting again on Monday and hopefully rap the report up by Friday.

----------


## kaycee

Can't wait!!

----------


## TAH

Is it Monday yet?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fun in the sun

Where r  u vi?

----------


## JitterBug

she's probably on her next trip?

----------

